# January Testing Thread...All Are Welcome!



## Turtle0630

Hi, ladies! This is a testing thread for anyone who is looking to test in January. All are welcome to join! Just let me know your testing date and I'll get you added to the list below! Good luck to all of you! :dust:

January 3
Mytimewillcum
stiletto_mom
Lilybaby

January 4
craigbaby

January 5
littlejune :bfp:
Little Sienna
ROnOW
HerdingDogs :bfp:

January 6
psulion08
odelay770

January 7
Eleanor ace

January 9
Laura726

January 10
Eclaire
bethany77
Bing28 :bfp:

January 11
mh_ccl
MUMOF5
BabyWanted_
Tryin4No2

January 12
BBKBabe
Sophiasmom
MrsKDee
Dojenstein
Babylove100 :bfp:

January 14
ladyV84

January 15
Desiree1694
TTC our first
Soontobemaman

January 16
Leti
Mummafrog
Fitpregnancy
doctorsookie

January 17
Yoga_Girl
annaroy
babifever

January 18
Crystlmcd
DHBH0930
orionfox :bfp:

January 19
tag74
danielle1984

January 20
Kitkatkut
mommasboys2 :bfp:
mrs n
justagirl2
hiphophooray
RedDirtMama
Buttermere
Little_Owl
twickywabbit
samsam23
MemmaJ

January 21
coucou11
Cupoftea3

January 22
borr.dg.baby
KatieSweet
Turtle0630
mommysylvia

January 23
emma4g63
coquis224
Petal1

January 24
borr.dg.baby

January 25
Akirkland :bfp:
Mrs_Right :bfp:
meek0104
Mom2sam

January 27
Teeny Weeny
alikat27

January 28
still hopping
Bajayby
LiteBRIGHT33
MrsLux
BabyBump2015
braxtonbaby :bfp:

January 30
MnGmakes3 :bfp:
drjo718
Ellis0498

TBD
snshine23
wantingagirl
lilysmam
Hoping2015


----------



## mytimewillcum

I'm gunna test the 31st of December, but if I get a :bfn: I plan on testing the 3rd of Jan :D


----------



## Turtle0630

Hi, Mytime, and welcome! I do hope you get your bfp on the 31st when you test, but I'll go ahead and get you added for the 3rd just in case! Good luck!


----------



## mytimewillcum

Turtle0630 said:


> Hi, Mytime, and welcome! I do hope you get your bfp on the 31st when you test, but I'll go ahead and get you added for the 3rd just in case! Good luck!

:hi: ...I will only be 10 dpo on the 31st so if I get a :bfn: I won't be to bummed as I will still be early, hope your get your :bfp: in January!.. 

:dust: GL too


----------



## Turtle0630

Thank you! I see in your signature that you're using Clomid, how many cycles now have you been using it? I really hope this is your month!!!


----------



## mytimewillcum

I'm actually on a break, .. I did 2months without success, but honestly I hated it! ... I felt terrible whilst onit!, An emotional reck! :wacko:... so this is the first month without it, and I feel great!, I plan to start taking it again in the new year, even tho I hate it.. but i'll take wa ever ttc throws at me to get my :bfp: :thumbup: :D


----------



## Turtle0630

Oh good, I'm really glad that you're feeling well this cycle off of it! I hope you've been able to enjoy the break. :) And I really hope you don't need it next cycle after all! :)


----------



## mytimewillcum

Thank you! I feel loads better! .. I actually feel like me again:haha:! 

Fx'd!! :D


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Hello! :xmas12:

Turtle~Thank you for starting a January thread! It is so nice to be on a thread with you again. You rock lady love. :happydance::happydance::happydance: Will you put my test date as January 17th? Thank you!

Mytime~Welcome! It is really nice to meet you. Im sorry to see that you have 3 angels. I hope this is your cycle. I took Clomid w/ IUI over the summer and it was brutal, so I can understand the break. Hubby and I have been trying for almost 2 years. 

AFM, this is my second day spotting so I am confident that I am out. After 4 IUIs our next step is IVF, which has me more hopeful with hubbys swimmer challenges. The journey is hard, but I am hopeful that our happily ever after is right around the corner.

Baby dust ladies! OXOX :dust:


----------



## mytimewillcum

Yoga_Girl said:


> Hello! :xmas12:
> 
> Turtle~Thank you for starting a January thread! It is so nice to be on a thread with you again. You rock lady love. :happydance::happydance::happydance: Will you put my test date as January 17th? Thank you!
> 
> Mytime~Welcome! It is really nice to meet you. Im sorry to see that you have 3 angels. I hope this is your cycle. I took Clomid w/ IUI over the summer and it was brutal, so I can understand the break. Hubby and I have been trying for almost 2 years.
> 
> AFM, this is my second day spotting so I am confident that I am out. After 4 IUIs our next step is IVF, which has me more hopeful with hubbys swimmer challenges. The journey is hard, but I am hopeful that our happily ever after is right around the corner.
> 
> Baby dust ladies! OXOX :dust:


Thanks for the warm welcome yoga_girl... clomid made me feel like a crazy women! :haha:, but the break has done me the world of good, not just me, OH too!.. hopefully I get my rainbow soon :D ....fx'd we all get those :bfp:'s :happydance:


----------



## Turtle0630

Yoga_Girl said:


> Hello! :xmas12:
> 
> Turtle~Thank you for starting a January thread! It is so nice to be on a thread with you again. You rock lady love. :happydance::happydance::happydance: Will you put my test date as January 17th? Thank you!
> 
> Mytime~Welcome! It is really nice to meet you. Im sorry to see that you have 3 angels. I hope this is your cycle. I took Clomid w/ IUI over the summer and it was brutal, so I can understand the break. Hubby and I have been trying for almost 2 years.
> 
> AFM, this is my second day spotting so I am confident that I am out. After 4 IUIs our next step is IVF, which has me more hopeful with hubbys swimmer challenges. The journey is hard, but I am hopeful that our happily ever after is right around the corner.
> 
> Baby dust ladies! OXOX :dust:

Hi, Yoga! :hi: So glad to be in a thread with you again too! And thank you for the kind words!...you're the best! :hugs:

I've got you added! I'm so sorry about the spotting, I was REALLY hoping this cycle would be the one for you. :( I'm sorry that you'll be having to go to IVF, but if your hubby's swimmers are having some issues then maybe that's just what you need! I do have faith that your happily ever after is right around the corner, and I'm keeping everything possible crossed for you!!!


----------



## Turtle0630

Hi, ladies! I hope everyone is having a good Christmas Eve so far! Just wanted to pop in and say hi and Happy Holidays! :)


----------



## mytimewillcum

Turtle0630 said:


> Hi, ladies! I hope everyone is having a good Christmas Eve so far! Just wanted to pop in and say hi and Happy Holidays! :)

I am indeed... a very merry christmas to you lovely! :xmas6: xx


----------



## Laura726

I'll be testing Jan. 9th at the latest. I'm going to try and hold off on testing to see if af shows first. She's due anywhere from Jan. 4th til Jan. 8th. I O'd early so not sure if af will show early.


----------



## Turtle0630

Laura, welcome! I'll get you added to the front page. Good luck!!! :)


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Merry Christmas Eve Ladies! I hope you have a wonderful holiday with friends and family! :xmas9:

Welcome Laura! Good luck this cycle!


----------



## mytimewillcum

Yoga_Girl said:


> Merry Christmas Eve Ladies! I hope you have a wonderful holiday with friends and family! :xmas9:
> 
> Welcome Laura! Good luck this cycle!

Same to you! :xmas16: x


----------



## annaroy

Merry Christmas lovely ladies! The witch is due 10th jan but I'm planning to test on 17th Jan. Fingers crossed for our BFPs! X


----------



## crystlmcd

Hi all! I'll be testing on January 18th. Hope you all have a very merry christmas!


----------



## Turtle0630

Hi, Crystl and Annaroy! Lovely to have you aboard, I'll get you Blyth added to the front page! Good luck to you both, and Merry Christmas! Crystl, so glad to hopped over to join! :)


----------



## Laura726

Thank you all. I had to take some anti nausea meds earlier because I was nauseated I felt like I was about to vomit everywhere.


----------



## stiletto_mom

Are there two threads?
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2265771-january-snow-angels-16-testers.html

Please add me Jan 3~


----------



## Turtle0630

Laura, fingers crossed that turns into something good!!! :)

Stiletto, hi and welcome! I think there's multiple threads for every month. :) I'll get you added!


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Hi Ladies! I hope you enjoyed the holiday and made lots of memories. One of my favorite gifts that I received was an ornament with the word Hope on it. My friend said that it represented hope for a baby in 2015. I liked it so much, I am keeping it out all year. It is also my hope for you as well. May we all see those double lines in 2015.


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Welcome Anna!

Crys~Hello! Good to see you! I love your photo of the stork. That is really funny! :haha:

AFM, I started on Christmas Eve. It was disappointing, but on to the next step. I am excited to see what the new year has in store. O:)


----------



## Leti

hello everyone, hope you enjoyed the holidays.

I will be testing jan 16th.

Lots of baby dust for 2015!!!


----------



## crystlmcd

Good to see you Yoga. Hope all is well with you and really hoping you get your BFP in 2015.


----------



## BKKBabe

Hi all! I'm new here :) 

If AF is late, I'll probably be testing around the 12th?... This is our first try for baby no. 3, which feels totally surreal and crazy right now :)

Looking forward to being on this roller coast with you all :)


----------



## littlejune

Would love to be added- testing by the 5th if af is not here yet!! 

Good luck all! :dust:


----------



## Turtle0630

Hi Leti, BBK and littlejune, and welcome! :hi: I'll get all of you added, and good luck! So happy to have you all in this thread with us, and Leti, it's nice to see you again!

I hope everyone had a nice holiday! Yoga, I love that ornament gift you received! That's so sweet and heartfelt! :)

How is everyone doing? Recovering nicely from the Christmas madness I hope? :)


----------



## emma4g63

hi everyone

can i join too...........
ill be testing around the 23rd january

unless i ovulate early..which im praying for!!
last cycle ended in chemical ... after my d and c 5 weeks prior to that for my MMC...
so hoping for some luck this cycle

FX for all of you

im using my CBFM this month.. along with my OPK cheapies too...

on CD11 today monitor says high
and cheapies from today.. slowly getting darker

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/20141228_153020_zpsbcwsjtx3.jpg


----------



## Turtle0630

Hi emma, and welcome! :hi: I'm so sorry to hear about both your chemical and your MMC. :hugs: I have everything crossed for you that you get your sticky bean this go around! That's great that you have the CBFM to use, sounds like you're getting close! Good luck!!!! :)


----------



## emma4g63

Turtle0630 said:


> Hi emma, and welcome! :hi: I'm so sorry to hear about both your chemical and your MMC. :hugs: I have everything crossed for you that you get your sticky bean this go around! That's great that you have the CBFM to use, sounds like you're getting close! Good luck!!!! :)

thanks turtle :hugs:

its my first month using it so its read high since CD8 when i started to use it... and iv had 4 highs now..

do you track ovualtion??

your testing late in january too like me??

GOOD LUCK Xx


----------



## Turtle0630

I'm really interested in hearing how that works for you, keep us updated with it! I did track ovulation for a few months but then stopped. We're now on our 8th cycle (7th month) ttc and I've gotten a pretty good feel for when I ovulate now. I've had a couple of off months but most cycles it's been cd13 for me. I can also feel when I ovulate so I don't really feel the need to track it anymore. I temped a little again last month and I found that it led to me being super obsessed and convinced (again) that I was pregnant. I tend to do so much better and be soooo much more relaxed when I don't bother tracking it, so I'm going with that again this cycle. It's better for my sanity. ;) Yep, I'm testing later in the month too! I'm only cd6 today. I should be starting I think on the 18th, so I have my testing date down as the 19th. :)


----------



## emma4g63

Turtle0630 said:


> I'm really interested in hearing how that works for you, keep us updated with it! I did track ovulation for a few months but then stopped. We're now on our 8th cycle (7th month) ttc and I've gotten a pretty good feel for when I ovulate now. I've had a couple of off months but most cycles it's been cd13 for me. I can also feel when I ovulate so I don't really feel the need to track it anymore. I temped a little again last month and I found that it led to me being super obsessed and convinced (again) that I was pregnant. I tend to do so much better and be soooo much more relaxed when I don't bother tracking it, so I'm going with that again this cycle. It's better for my sanity. ;) Yep, I'm testing later in the month too! I'm only cd6 today. I should be starting I think on the 18th, so I have my testing date down as the 19th. :)


i will turtle...
im still learning my body so hoping ill crack it soon!!!
watching out for CM and ov pains....wish i could be more relaxed about it !!!
hoping this month flies for us all X


----------



## BKKBabe

Are most of you testing before AF is due? I swore (to myself ;)) that I wouldn't do it this time as there really isn't a real rush to find out but my will is already caving in... 

Plus I'm not too sure when I O'ed as my cycle varies between 28-30 days...


----------



## Turtle0630

I'm not going to test until a day after AF is due...I find that I feel much less crazy when I do it that way, and then I don't waste tests! The months that I symptom spot though I can never wait until after AF is due and am always testing multiple times leading up to it! :haha:


----------



## craigbaby

Hello All! I am new to this site, but not new to TTC. I am going to test on January 4th (9 DPO), but I get a BFN then I will test again January 10th, assuming I cant fight my POAS syndrome! I used Preseed, Soft cups, and bd everyday during my fertile window this month. REALLY hoping this is my month. Good luck to all you ladies and baby dust***


----------



## Turtle0630

Hi Craigbaby, and welcome! Glad to have you aboard! I'll get you added for the 4th. It sounds like you have a great chance this cycle, good luck!!! I really hope this is your month! :)


----------



## craigbaby

Thank you Turtle0630!! Your kindness is so very much appreciated!


----------



## Turtle0630

Aww, thanks! This is a lovely group of ladies, who I think you'll find very supportive! Having a group to wait it out with helps so much! :hugs:


----------



## emma4g63

hi everyone 

hope were all ok

heres my OPK from tonight
def getting darker 

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/20141229_210948_zpsnftxoxjq.jpg


----------



## Julesillini8

Hello, stalking my fav girls, turtle and yoga!
Best wishes to everyone as well, hope we have a good start to 2015!!!!


----------



## Julesillini8

You know, this could be a lucky cycle! Sometimes theres nothing better than a good night of boozing to get knocked up, and what better night than New Year's Eve! ;)


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Julesillini8 said:


> You know, this could be a lucky cycle! Sometimes theres nothing better than a good night of boozing to get knocked up, and what better night than New Year's Eve! ;)

LOL!!! I agree! We have a bottle of red wine in the frig and I have few tricks up my sleeve. :haha: Happy New Years to you Jules!

Thanks for stalking! You are my fav too. :winkwink:


----------



## BKKBabe

Turtle0630 said:


> I'm not going to test until a day after AF is due...I find that I feel much less crazy when I do it that way, and then I don't waste tests! The months that I symptom spot though I can never wait until after AF is due and am always testing multiple times leading up to it! :haha:

I'm hoping I can hold out. That would mean the 10th or 11th for me... But I have a feeling it won't be this cycle.


----------



## BKKBabe

Emma - looks like it's getting there!!! :)

Craigbaby - Warm welcome!!! I really hope this is your cycle too! How long have you been trying?


----------



## mh_ccl

Well, if the calendar is right, I O'ed on 12/25. We took care of business every day 12/20-12/28 (enjoying the holiday break), so there should have been something waiting whenever the egg came around. :)

My 2 weeks will be up 1/8, but I likely won't test until 1/11. We will be in Hawaii until then, and if I don't have my period by our return (due 1/9), it will be test time.


----------



## BKKBabe

mh_ccl said:


> Well, if the calendar is right, I O'ed on 12/25. We took care of business every day 12/20-12/28 (enjoying the holiday break), so there should have been something waiting whenever the egg came around. :)
> 
> My 2 weeks will be up 1/8, but I likely won't test until 1/11. We will be in Hawaii until then, and if I don't have my period by our return (due 1/9), it will be test time.

Good luck! I'll be testing at the same time. :thumb up: 

But we didn't cover our bases as much as you did lol :blush:


----------



## craigbaby

BKKBabe said:


> Emma - looks like it's getting there!!! :)
> 
> Craigbaby - Warm welcome!!! I really hope this is your cycle too! How long have you been trying?

Thanks BKKBabe! This is my second cycle TTC! Baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## Turtle0630

Mh, welcome! :hi: I'll get you added. It sounds like you have a great chance this cycle, you really covered your bases for sure! :haha: Good luck!!! Hope you have a great trip to Hawaii, I'm jealous! :)

Emma, yay for the opk getting darker! Wahoo! What cd do you normally ovulate, and what cd are you on now? Good luck!!!

Hi, Jules! :hi: I love having you stalk our thread, you're my favorite too! :thumbup: Haha, I like the way you think! NYE will still be a few days away from my estimated O day (I'm thinking it will be Sunday the 4th) but we'll be giving it a try anyways! :winkwink:

BKK, awww, I'm sorry that you're not feeling like it will be this cycle. :( I really hope you're wrong and that you get a lovely January surprise! :hugs:


----------



## emma4g63

Turtle0630 said:


> Mh, welcome! :hi: I'll get you added. It sounds like you have a great chance this cycle, you really covered your bases for sure! :haha: Good luck!!! Hope you have a great trip to Hawaii, I'm jealous! :)
> 
> Emma, yay for the opk getting darker! Wahoo! What cd do you normally ovulate, and what cd are you on now? Good luck!!!
> 
> Hi, Jules! :hi: I love having you stalk our thread, you're my favorite too! :thumbup: Haha, I like the way you think! NYE will still be a few days away from my estimated O day (I'm thinking it will be Sunday the 4th) but we'll be giving it a try anyways! :winkwink:
> 
> BKK, awww, I'm sorry that you're not feeling like it will be this cycle. :( I really hope you're wrong and that you get a lovely January surprise! :hugs:


hi turtle

my smu was darker too... look!!

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/20141230_101808_zpsqowpau1b.jpg

must be coming now....

no idea on ovulation dates... last cycle it was cd29 but that was after my d and c for MMC... and i got my BFP but ended in CP so not sure what that will do for my cycle!!! :wacko:

we got pregnant first cycle this time so hadnt started tracking but i knew it was too good be true as ended in MMC

with DD back in 2011 took us 9 months.. i started to track ovualtion on the last two months... 
may 2011 cd 13 ovulation
and then july i hadnt ovulated by CD17 and then ran out of sticks and give up and then got my BFP that cyce!!

so i have no idea lol!!!

hoping ill soon find out.:hugs:


----------



## Leti

Hi everyone.
So I went for an US today and they told me I responded good to clomid, I have one mature follie on the left and three not mature yet on the right. She told me the sizes but I can't remember. I guess that is good, right?. They told me They will call me today if my blood work shows LH surge if not I should test with opk tomorrow and come on friday for either IUI or a trigger.

I'm soo scare and excited about this.


----------



## psulion08

I will be testing January 6. I hope 2015 is my year!!!!


----------



## Turtle0630

Emma, yay for the opk getting darker! How was it looking today?? I'm sorry, I do remember you saying that now about your cycles. Sorry that I forgot! I hope your opk is getting darker! :)

Leti, that's great news!!! FX for you, I really hope you catch the egg, everything is sounding great this cycle! :thumbup:

Psulion, welcome!!! I hope this is your year too, and your month! I'll get you added! :)


----------



## Lilybaby

Hello Ladies! First month of TTC and will be testing kind of early on Jan 3rd (only 9 DPO but it's my sisters birthday and the whole family will be together. hey, a girl can dream :winkwink: ) if BFN then I will test again Jan 8th. Good luck to everyone :)


----------



## BKKBabe

Lilybaby - I hope it works out!!! That would be so fun :) Oh, btw, your puppy in your avatar is a CUTIE!!! How old and what breed?


----------



## BKKBabe

Turtle0630 said:


> BKK, awww, I'm sorry that you're not feeling like it will be this cycle. :( I really hope you're wrong and that you get a lovely January surprise! :hugs:


Awe thanks Turtle! You're sweet. I hope so too.


----------



## LittleSienna

I stupidly tested yesterday in the knowledge it would be a bfn. holding out until the 5th at least here.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hey everyone! This will be our first month TTC #2! cD 1 for me today so I'll be testing around the 24th (since I can never wait too long!) haha. Wishing you all the best of luck :dust:


----------



## emma4g63

Turtle0630 said:


> Emma, yay for the opk getting darker! How was it looking today?? I'm sorry, I do remember you saying that now about your cycles. Sorry that I forgot! I hope your opk is getting darker! :)
> 
> Leti, that's great news!!! FX for you, I really hope you catch the egg, everything is sounding great this cycle! :thumbup:
> 
> Psulion, welcome!!! I hope this is your year too, and your month! I'll get you added! :)

hi turtle...

lighter again now!!! grrrrr....not sure whats going on!!!

CM is picking up !!! TMI...

Hoping ill ov soon as CD16 tommorow!! bored of waiting now


----------



## dojenstein

Hi ladies. I've been a mad poster lately, totally obsessing again this cycle. 

So I'm in my "fertile" window. Got a blinking smiley face yesterday and today on my Clearblue OPK. My dilemma is that I'm due for an HSG tomorrow. I'm praying that my O holds off until after the test. I hear that the couple cycles after the HSG have high success rates. 

I'm also a major POAS addict so I'll probably test around the 10th or 11th. I have pretty short cycles (23 days) so who knows. 

GL Fingers crossed for lots of BFP's.


----------



## Eclaire

Hi ladies can I join the party too? I have been away for a few weeks needing to clear my head of the ttc stress and I feel like I am ready to come back and reconnect. Got my cross hairs this morning so I will be testing Jan. 10. That is assuming the witch doesn't come early like she did last month.


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Hi Ladies! Happy New Year! I hope everyone had a fun night! 

Hi Eclaire! So good to see you! :happydance: I hope the break was exactly what you needed. Glad to have you back. :hugs:

Mh~Way to cover your bases! Good luck and enjoy Hawaii. I am with Turtle.little jealous of your vacation spot.

Leti~Congrats on your body responding so well to the Clomid! I took the trigger shot last cycle to release the eggs and then a second shot a week later to support the LP. Best of luck to you to this cycle. :happydance:

Emma~Your CM picking up is promising. I hope you see the 2 lines on the OPK soon.

Welcome to the new ladies! Good luck!

AFM, I am CD9 today and I should ovulate in the next couple of days. We have been bding every other day this cycle. I want to try and give it the old college try before venturing into the world of IVF. 

Baby dust to all! I hope the new year brings us all BFP's!!! :dust:


----------



## Turtle0630

Good morning, ladies! I hope everyone had a nice New Year's! 

Lilybaby, Little Sienna, Borr, Dojenstein and Eclaire, welcome and good luck!!! I have my fingers crossed for all of you! :thumbup: I'll get you all added to the front page! :)

Lilybaby, I agree that your puppy in your picture is soooo cute! Love it! :)

Emma, sorry that your opk started going lighter again! That stinks! How many times a day are you testing, and if only once, what time of the day are you testing? I hope you didn't miss your surge! If you did, are you covered at least? :)

Eclaire, great to see you on here! Sometimes taking a break and stepping away for a bit is just what is needed. I hope it helped you! I'm really glad you're a part of our thread again! :hugs:

Hi, Yoga! You and I are one cycle day apart this time! I'm on cd11 today, and I'm thinking I'll be O'ing on cd13 (Sunday). We're also trying the eod schedule! We did cd2 and 3 and then nothing until cd7, but we're hoping to hit 7, 9, 11, 13 and then for good measure, 15. That's the goal anyways! I really, really hope you catch it this time Yoga, and don't have to do IVF after all! :hugs:

I have high hopes for 2015, let's get this year started out right! :thumbup:


----------



## Turtle0630

I think I have everyone listed on the front page and in the right spot, but please let me know if I missed you! :)


----------



## Sophiasmom

Can I join in? This is my second cycle since stopping bf'ing my son. First cycle ttc. This site has always helped so much while ttc! Plan on testing on the 12th, but may test a couple of days early.


----------



## Leti

Hi everyone. 
My first IUI has been scheduled for tomorrow. I hope everything goes right. I have very high hope this cycle. Whish me luck.
Baby dust for all of us in this new year.


----------



## emma4g63

thanks yoga girl... im really hopin it is..fx for your ov soon and new year bfp!!!


and thanks turtle....i know rubbish!!!! cd17 tommrow must be close to ovultation!!!!
i test atleast twice a day with cheapies and then cbfm in morning... dont think iv missed it as no other signs like EWCM.... just wet at the mintute!!!
but should be covered as were bedded last three nights.. ill have night off tonight lol... try again tommrow!!!

hahaha

good luck to you too turtle and all you other lovely ladies


----------



## Eclaire

Good afternoon ladies. I hope everyone is having a great day and is looking forward to the weekend.

Turtle, Yoga - the few weeks away was really helpful for me. I kept hearing you are more fertile after a loss, so I was convinced I stood a chance last cycle. When the witch came early I was completely devastated. I debated giving up trying all together. Add the stress of the holidays into the mix and something had to give. So taking a break from the boards was what I needed to stop obsessing and go on with life. I am hopeful for this month, since we dtd a lot, but my temps are really wonky for post ovulation and I fear that ff will change my ovulation date. Hopefully my bases are covered regardless.

Leti - good luck with iui tomorrow. fx everything goes perfectly for you. Do you have plans to relax for the rest of the weekend?


----------



## mh_ccl

If it makes anyone feel better, I'm flying through the military, so it's a ridiculous form of stand-by travel. And I still don't know exactly when we're leaving or how I'm supposed to get to my rental car, and my husband will be working days while we're there. But, then again, it is Hawaii... :)

I'm about 7 or 8 dpo, and feeling bloated and moody. Trying not to Google "headache pregnancy symptom" or convince myself to test now...


----------



## emma4g63

My opk last night 
https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/20150102_203508_zpsmdfz4zmd.jpg

most promising so far


----------



## Kitkatkut

Hi ladies. I ll be testing on 20th of January... I hope we all start the new year with BFP's! FXd


----------



## odelay770

Can you add me? My test day would be Jan 6th.

Hopefully this will keep me strong (and by strong I mean not testing every 5 minutes). :thumbup:

Thanks!


----------



## bethany77

January 10th!!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Hi ladies! I'm back :)

I took a few months from the board and kept things pretty quiet. Hubby and i did a few rounds of Femara, trigger shots and TI/ US with the specialist.... nothings worked thus far. 
We're now in a place to move on to IUI and I'm cautiously excited to move along with it in February (this month is too busy to schedule anything).

Anyway hello to all the new faces! I'm praying for all BFPS for everyone! :)


----------



## Mummafrog

Hey ladies :) 
Not taking ov tests or charting at the moment as still breastfeeding my 6mo. I stopped the pill 3 weeks ago and on the 1st had full on ov symptoms (I'm usually pretty good at knowing my body and stuff) and we finally got away from littlen long enough to have a nice 'time' together :haha:
Soo feeling in the tww and could do with buddies, I have cheapie tests so I'm going to test early because FUN xD I haven't had a period yet because the pill stops my periods and breastfeeding might still be holding it off I don't know, but it would be two weeks from the 1st supposedly so the 16th will be 14dpo! X

mh_ccl I definitely recognise your picture, we were pregnant at the same time so must have seen you on the boards <3


----------



## Turtle0630

Sophiasmom, Kitkat, Odelay, Bethany, MnG and Mummafrong, welcome! :hi: Good luck to you all, I'll get you added to the front page! :dust:

Leti, good luck with your IUI today! I really hope everything goes smoothly for you!!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed so tightly that this is your month and that you catch it!!! :thumbup:

Eclaire, that totally makes sense and I don't blame you for needing that break. :hugs: I'm so happy to hear that you're feeling hopeful for this month! I'm crossing everything for you!

Mh, I guess that does help a *little*, but like you said, still Hawaii! :haha: I really hope you have a great trip!!!

Emma, that's great that you're opk is getting darker! I'm glad to hear that you're sure you didn't miss the surge...and that you would be covered by some off fluke that you did miss it. It's looking good for you though that it should be coming soon! :dance:

MnG, so happy to see you back!!! :dance: I'm SO excited for you that you guys will be starting IUI next cycle! Yay!!! I'm sure Yoga and now Leti can give you some good advice on it as well!


----------



## Turtle0630

Oh, and good luck to Mytimewillcum, stiletto_mom and Lilybaby all testing today! Have any of you tested yet? Any good news? :)


----------



## Julesillini8

Hi mnG best wishes!! Maybe IUI will do the trick, a little bitty valentine perhaps? &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Leti

Thank you Turtle. Yes everything went fine today, we did the IUI and now just praying it works.

Welcome to all the new ladies and good luck to the ones testing today!!


----------



## mytimewillcum

Turtle0630 said:


> Oh, and good luck to Mytimewillcum, stiletto_mom and Lilybaby all testing today! Have any of you tested yet? Any good news? :)

:hi: turtle, i actually haven't tested today as planned, but I did on the 31st (10/11 dpo) and it was :bfn: ... I was either due today or tomoz at the latest, but no :af: yet!, I've had ALOT of :af: cramping this cycle, it started at 8dpo and continued up untill now,, although now it's a lot stronger.. i'm 99.9% sure, she will be here in the morning, with a vengeance!!, If she doesn't show up, although i'm almost certain she will, I will test on the 5th, but I have a feeling I won't be testing at all, ... :growlmad:


----------



## Eclaire

Mng welcome back! I was thinking about you the other day. How is your hubby doing?

Leti I am glad the iui is over. I really hope it does the trick for you.

Welcome new ladies. Good luck this month!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Thank you Jules! I remember you from the Oct board i think? How are things with you? 

Itd be nice to have a V day surprise but the IUI probably won't be until mid February. I still have to call and find out if they have openings in the schedule and how that works specifically with pre-determined days and all.


----------



## Julesillini8

It was in August
Best wishes to you and leti with IUI! Hope this bring some success, I'm stalking to see you guys get your bfps!
Hi yoga and turtle!
Sending some positive vibes to everyone else!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Eclaire said:


> Mng welcome back! I was thinking about you the other day. How is your hubby doing?
> 
> Leti I am glad the iui is over. I really hope it does the trick for you.
> 
> Welcome new ladies. Good luck this month!

Hi and thank you! Hubby is great. We had great luck finding a good doc I work with that put him on a med - it not only fixed the headaches but also helped with his PA. I couldn't be happier... well i could if it resulted in a bfp but I'm just happy medically he's all better :)
Thank you for asking! How about yourself?


----------



## Eclaire

I am doing alright. Had a chemical in Nov that really messed with my head and emotions. I have finally processed it and ready to move forward. I am thinking that if this cycle is a dud I might try progesterone next month. Hopefully that won't be necessary. I am so glad you found a good doc for your hubby and you are looking forward to iui next month. I have a good feeling for you that the iui will do the trick.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Eclaire said:


> I am doing alright. Had a chemical in Nov that really messed with my head and emotions. I have finally processed it and ready to move forward. I am thinking that if this cycle is a dud I might try progesterone next month. Hopefully that won't be necessary. I am so glad you found a good doc for your hubby and you are looking forward to iui next month. I have a good feeling for you that the iui will do the trick.

I'm so sorry to hear about the chemical. :hugs: but so glad to hear you are moving on. I think that would just crush me to end it all. Have you done progesterone in the past? I do know it lengthens the cycle and you need to stop taking it to get AF (in the event of bfn)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Leti said:


> Thank you Turtle. Yes everything went fine today, we did the IUI and now just praying it works.
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies and good luck to the ones testing today!!

Hi Leti. I see that you just had the IUI. How exciting! 
My first one will be in February- pending schedules- but I'm wondering if there's anything you can tell me that i should know.. Did it hurt? Anything you wish you knew beforehand? Thanks! 

:dust: to you!


----------



## Leti

MnGmakes3 said:


> Leti said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Turtle. Yes everything went fine today, we did the IUI and now just praying it works.
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies and good luck to the ones testing today!!
> 
> Hi Leti. So i see that you just had the IUI. How exciting!
> My first one will be in February- pending schedules- bit I'm wondering if there's anything you can tell me that i should know.. Did it hurt? Anything you wish you knew beforehand? Thanks!
> 
> :dust: to you!Click to expand...

Hi MnG,

Did not hurt a bit, Its just like your regular pap smear. This was my first one (hopefully last one too) and my first time with 100 mg of clomid which delayed ovulation by a day, but I had no side effect.
They did and US on CD11 and told me I had a good response to clomid. And today I though they will do another US to see if I ovulated or not or to check the sizes of the follies, but they didn't. They went straight ahead with the insemination. They told me DH sperm count was very good. 7.7 and they will expect over 5.0 for IUI .
So my advice will be ask them what is the procedure step by step and take notes...


----------



## MnGmakes3

Leti said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leti said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Turtle. Yes everything went fine today, we did the IUI and now just praying it works.
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies and good luck to the ones testing today!!
> 
> Hi Leti. So i see that you just had the IUI. How exciting!
> My first one will be in February- pending schedules- bit I'm wondering if there's anything you can tell me that i should know.. Did it hurt? Anything you wish you knew beforehand? Thanks!
> 
> :dust: to you!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi MnG,
> 
> Did not hurt a bit, Its just like your regular pap smear. This was my first one (hopefully last one too) and my first time with 100 mg of clomid which delayed ovulation by a day, but I had no side effect.
> They did and US on CD11 and told me I had a good response to clomid. And today I though they will do another US to see if I ovulated or not or to check the sizes of the follies, but they didn't. They went straight ahead with the insemination. They told me DH sperm count was very good. 7.7 and they will expect over 5.0 for IUI .
> So my advice will be ask them what is the procedure step by step and take notes...Click to expand...

That's a great count for IUI! Any reason they didn't do another US? Or maybe they figured the egg grew enough since day 11. 
Do they make you lie still before you can leave? When do you get to test?


----------



## Leti

They never do an US the day of IUI at my clinic :shrug:.....
I had to lay down for 5 to 10 but I took my hole 30 min until the nurse had to come get me.....
They are going to test my progesterone in a week and betas in two weeks


----------



## MrsKDee

Hi ladies! Hoping to join. I did my first IUI this month (medicated) after 14 months TTC (1 mc) and will be testing on 1/12. Got my pineapple core ready to go, let the wait begin!


----------



## dojenstein

Just realized I miscalculated my O. I got the blinkey smiley first and just got my steady smile just tonight. So I'll probably O tomorrow. Which means I'll be getting ready to POAS by January 12th. 

I had my HSG this cycle so I'm hoping it cleared out some cobwebs and will let my fiance's swimmer find my elusive egg. 

Now I just have to convince the fiance to BD tonight and tomorrow. He feels a little like "sex on demand". The only hard part is waiting until his 10 year old son falls asleep. He's up until like 10:30 and I'm usually out by 9:30. Wish me luck!


----------



## psulion08

dojenstein said:


> Just realized I miscalculated my O. I got the blinkey smiley first and just got my steady smile just tonight. So I'll probably O tomorrow. Which means I'll be getting ready to POAS by January 12th.
> 
> I had my HSG this cycle so I'm hoping it cleared out some cobwebs and will let my fiance's swimmer find my elusive egg.
> 
> Now I just have to convince the fiance to BD tonight and tomorrow. He feels a little like "sex on demand". The only hard part is waiting until his 10 year old son falls asleep. He's up until like 10:30 and I'm usually out by 9:30. Wish me luck!

Good luck! My husband felt like that the first couple months we were TTC and then I relaxed a little.


----------



## MUMOF5

Hi everyone

I'd like to join too please. 
This is our 4th cycle ttc after sterilisation reversal. I'm thinking I'm going to test on the 11th Jan. Good luck and babydust to all &#128512;


----------



## MnGmakes3

Leti said:


> They never do an US the day of IUI at my clinic :shrug:.....
> I had to lay down for 5 to 10 but I took my hole 30 min until the nurse had to come get me.....
> They are going to test my progesterone in a week and betas in two weeks

I got my crossables crossed for you!


----------



## ROnOW

Hi 

Can I join in too :) this is my second cycle TTC #1 

I am testing tomorrow morning 05/01/14 my monthly visitor was due on the 3rd so I'm kinda nervous to test as she hasn't shown yet !! Good luck to all the January testers &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## MnGmakes3

ROnOW said:


> Hi
> 
> Can I join in too :) this is my second cycle TTC #1
> 
> I am testing tomorrow morning 05/01/14 my monthly visitor was due on the 3rd so I'm kinda nervous to test as she hasn't shown yet !! Good luck to all the January testers &#10084;&#65039;

Good luck!


----------



## dojenstein

So yesterday I told my fiance I got a positive OPK and he was like, "ok, we'll do it tomorrow". I was like no, it has to be tonight. (Never thought I'd have to basically beg for sex). Well we were watching TV last night in bed waiting for his 9 year old son to fall asleep and all of the sudden I hear snoring. He fell asleep on me! So I woke him up at 4am and basically forced him to DTD. WTF! 

But I had my HSG a few days ago and I swear I could feel myself ovulating. I don't know if the HSG cleared me out but I could clearly feel the cramping, which I don't usually really feel. 

So the basic premise of my story is I really hope I got knocked up last night. Even if I had to feel like a seductress to do it. :happydance:


----------



## MnGmakes3

dojenstein said:


> So yesterday I told my fiance I got a positive OPK and he was like, "ok, we'll do it tomorrow". I was like no, it has to be tonight. (Never thought I'd have to basically beg for sex). Well we were watching TV last night in bed waiting for his 9 year old son to fall asleep and all of the sudden I hear snoring. He fell asleep on me! So I woke him up at 4am and basically forced him to DTD. WTF!
> 
> But I had my HSG a few days ago and I swear I could feel myself ovulating. I don't know if the HSG cleared me out but I could clearly feel the cramping, which I don't usually really feel.
> 
> So the basic premise of my story is I really hope I got knocked up last night. Even if I had to feel like a seductress to do it. :happydance:

Nothing wrong with having to seduce every now and again :winkwink:

In other news, your kittys are adorable! I also have an orange then black and white cat. Both are old and crabby though lol


----------



## dojenstein

MnGmakes3 said:


> dojenstein said:
> 
> 
> So yesterday I told my fiance I got a positive OPK and he was like, "ok, we'll do it tomorrow". I was like no, it has to be tonight. (Never thought I'd have to basically beg for sex). Well we were watching TV last night in bed waiting for his 9 year old son to fall asleep and all of the sudden I hear snoring. He fell asleep on me! So I woke him up at 4am and basically forced him to DTD. WTF!
> 
> But I had my HSG a few days ago and I swear I could feel myself ovulating. I don't know if the HSG cleared me out but I could clearly feel the cramping, which I don't usually really feel.
> 
> So the basic premise of my story is I really hope I got knocked up last night. Even if I had to feel like a seductress to do it. :happydance:
> 
> Nothing wrong with having to seduce every now and again :winkwink:
> 
> In other news, your kittys are adorable! I also have an orange then black and white cat. Both are old and crabby though lolClick to expand...

Thanks. I never thought I'd ask someone to have sex and their response would be "really?". Oh well, I got what I wanted. Hehehehe. 

And I love that pic of my kitties. Unfortunately my tabby is no longer with me. He was 16 and the crabbiest of crabby cats. He was the worst but he loved me so much. He used to have to spoon with me every night (my fiance did not love this gesture). But he had lots of problems so it was time. My B/W kitty is a needy little scardey cat. She wants to get pet but then if you move or sneeze, she runs away. She is my little fur baby. 

What kind of dog do you have? We really want one but Fiance says he'll be the one walking it in the Chicago cold so no. Boo.


----------



## MnGmakes3

too funny. My b/w is also a snuggly female on her terms.. usually at night because she won't dare travel down the steps to dogland lol. The orange made just talks nonstop and wants nothing to do with hubby.. which he's fine with haha. I'm sorry you had to go through the loss, he sounds like a lover :)
We have a boxer, he just turned 1.5 yesterday. Stupidest decision ever to get a dog lol. Sooooo much training and patience, but I wouldn't trade him for the world :) i highly suggest everyone have one :winkwink:


----------



## Turtle0630

Leti, that's great to hear about the IUI! I'm glad it went smoothly and that hubby's numbers were so hi! :thumbup: 

Mytime, has the :witch: arrive yet today? If not, don't give up hope yet!

Hi, Jules! :hi: I hope you're feeling better!

MrsK, MUMOF and ROn, welcome! Happy to have you with us! I'll get you added, and good luck! :)

Dojen, sorry about your frustrations with getting your DF to bd. It's extremely frustrating when you know when you need it too be timing wise and they just don't feel like it. I'm glad he cane through in the end though! :haha:

MUMOF, wow to the Atkinson sterilization reversal! My bff was just telling me this weekend how much she longs for a third and how if she could convince her DH, she'd have him reverse his in a second. How long had it been since he'd had it done?

ROn that's great news that she's late!!! I can't wait for you to test tomorrow!

craigbaby, good luck with testing today! How did it go?? :)


----------



## Eleanor ace

Hi ladies, mind if I join? I'm in the tww on our 1st cycle trying for LO number 3 :). AF is due around 14th Jan so I'll probably start testing on the 7th Jan (I'm impatient :haha:). Good luck and baby dust to you all! :dust:


----------



## Eclaire

So much excitement with iui and positive opks. I really hope we see some sticky bfps on this board. 

Dojen- we have all been there trying to keep our men into it. This month my hubby lost interest with foreplay so we began having "efficient German sex". Which to him means we are each responsible for getting ourselves ready then we dtd quickly with no romance or feeling. Sex for procreation basically blows. I can't wait to get back to sex for recreation.

Mng- that was my first loss and it was devastating. I have so much more respect for those women who have suffered multiple losses and later losses. We haven't told many people we are trying and only a couple of friends know about the loss. None of them really knew what to say, and I have ended up reassuring them that I am okay. It is a really strange situation so I hope I don't have to experience it again. I haven't tried progesterone before but my understanding is that you take it right after ovulation until 14 - 16dpo. If you don't have a positive hpt then you stop.


----------



## mytimewillcum

Turtle0630 said:


> Leti, that's great to hear about the IUI! I'm glad it went smoothly and that hubby's numbers were so hi! :thumbup:
> 
> Mytime, has the :witch: arrive yet today? If not, don't give up hope yet!
> 
> Hi, Jules! :hi: I hope you're feeling better!
> 
> MrsK, MUMOF and ROn, welcome! Happy to have you with us! I'll get you added, and good luck! :)
> 
> Dojen, sorry about your frustrations with getting your DF to bd. It's extremely frustrating when you know when you need it too be timing wise and they just don't feel like it. I'm glad he cane through in the end though! :haha:
> 
> MUMOF, wow to the Atkinson sterilization reversal! My bff was just telling me this weekend how much she longs for a third and how if she could convince her DH, she'd have him reverse his in a second. How long had it been since he'd had it done?
> 
> ROn that's great news that she's late!!! I can't wait for you to test tomorrow!
> 
> craigbaby, good luck with testing today! How did it go?? :)

Yes the :witch: came this morning as I expected.. and my god!! she is one hell of a bitch!! this month, I couldn't tell you the last time I had a period this PAINFUL :cry:, i'm eating anadin extra like candy, and it isn't helping , i'm off to see the doc in the morning to see if I can have something stronger, or find out why it's so damn painful this month! :cry:, I've just taken a hot bath, dosed up on more pain relief, curled up in a ball on the sofa, and got OH to do me a hot water bottle! .. I hope I can sleep tonight! Uughhh


----------



## MnGmakes3

> Yes the :witch: came this morning as I expected.. and my god!! she is one hell of a bitch!! this month, I couldn't tell you the last time I had a period this PAINFUL :cry:, i'm eating anadin extra like candy, and it isn't helping , i'm off to see the doc in the morning to see if I can have something stronger, or find out why it's so damn painful this month! :cry:, I've just taken a hot bath, dosed up on more pain relief, curled up in a ball on the sofa, and got OH to do me a hot water bottle! .. I hope I can sleep tonight! Uughhh

Painful AFs are the worst. I know this isn't much but i hope you giggle at comedy relief.... I always find that the hot blanket/hot shower always helps.
 



Attached Files:







1ab3c0cf53f8d25851a23947e997c5d6.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## emma4g63

hi everyone hope we all ok!!

anyone still waiting to ovulate???

is has to be the worst wait ever..
mine were almost there this mornign 

now light again!!!
cd19 tommorow
https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/20150104_180422_zpsqypuewgs.jpg


----------



## dojenstein

Painful AF's are bad. I usually take 3 Alleve and just curl up in bed. 

Eclaire, I love your "German efficient sex". That hilarious (in this situation at least). I used to make my DF bring out some foreplay, now it's like, "get naked" and that's about it. It's all very perfunctory. I doubt I'll get him to go again tonight. And it's so hard since his son stays up later than we do. 

Our next step is IUI so I guess it'll be even less romantic. 

I'm the worst in this TWW. What does everyone else do to pass the time? I like to obsess and pee on sticks. If there's a stick, I'll pee on it. I cannot be trusted and I have like 20 Wondfo's in the house.


----------



## MnGmakes3

dojenstein said:


> Painful AF's are bad. I usually take 3 Alleve and just curl up in bed.
> 
> Eclaire, I love your "German efficient sex". That hilarious (in this situation at least). I used to make my DF bring out some foreplay, now it's like, "get naked" and that's about it. It's all very perfunctory. I doubt I'll get him to go again tonight. And it's so hard since his son stays up later than we do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our next step is IUI so I guess it'll be even less romantic.
> 
> I'm the worst in this TWW. What does everyone else do to pass the time? I like to obsess and pee on sticks. If there's a stick, I'll pee on it. I cannot be trusted and I have like 20 Wondfo's in the house.


Only 20? I once brought a pack of 100 on Amazon :blush:... it was free shipping. Totally justified:haha:


----------



## dojenstein

MnGmakes3 said:


> dojenstein said:
> 
> 
> Painful AF's are bad. I usually take 3 Alleve and just curl up in bed.
> 
> Eclaire, I love your "German efficient sex". That hilarious (in this situation at least). I used to make my DF bring out some foreplay, now it's like, "get naked" and that's about it. It's all very perfunctory. I doubt I'll get him to go again tonight. And it's so hard since his son stays up later than we do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our next step is IUI so I guess it'll be even less romantic.
> 
> I'm the worst in this TWW. What does everyone else do to pass the time? I like to obsess and pee on sticks. If there's a stick, I'll pee on it. I cannot be trusted and I have like 20 Wondfo's in the house.
> 
> 
> Only 20? I once brought a pack of 100 on Amazon :blush:... it was free shipping. Totally justified:haha:Click to expand...

:haha:

That's hysterical. That's why I love these boards. I can find people who make me feel completely justified. I would say there are a total of 50 pee sticks all together in my house right now. I usually start at like 6 or 7 DPO.


----------



## MnGmakes3

dojenstein said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dojenstein said:
> 
> 
> Painful AF's are bad. I usually take 3 Alleve and just curl up in bed.
> 
> Eclaire, I love your "German efficient sex". That hilarious (in this situation at least). I used to make my DF bring out some foreplay, now it's like, "get naked" and that's about it. It's all very perfunctory. I doubt I'll get him to go again tonight. And it's so hard since his son stays up later than we do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our next step is IUI so I guess it'll be even less romantic.
> 
> I'm the worst in this TWW. What does everyone else do to pass the time? I like to obsess and pee on sticks. If there's a stick, I'll pee on it. I cannot be trusted and I have like 20 Wondfo's in the house.
> 
> 
> Only 20? I once brought a pack of 100 on Amazon :blush:... it was free shipping. Totally justified:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> That's hysterical. That's why I love these boards. I can find people who make me feel completely justified. I would say there are a total of 50 pee sticks all together in my house right now. I usually start at like 6 or 7 DPO.Click to expand...

Lol @around the house. That's a major case of "poas wherever the mood strikes" :haha:


----------



## mytimewillcum

Ladies quick question for you.. I just went to the loo and had quite a loss, and a huge clot come away (TMI) ...it looked a lot like my previous miscarriages and the pain is also very familiar... would a pregnancy test show positive now if it was a mc? With my previous losses I already had my :bfp: b4 the bleeding and it was confirmed at the doctors office ,. what else could it b other than a miss carriage? ... it sounds gross but I was so sure it resembled a miss carriage I took a picture,... feel really worried :cry: so sorry to ask this here


----------



## emma4g63

mytimewillcum said:


> Ladies quick question for you.. I just went to the loo and had quite a loss, and a huge clot come away (TMI) ...it looked a lot like my previous miscarriages and the pain is also very familiar... would a pregnancy test show positive now if it was a mc? With my previous losses I already had my :bfp: b4 the bleeding and it was confirmed at the doctors office ,. what else could it b other than a miss carriage? ... it sounds gross but I was so sure it resembled a miss carriage I took a picture,... feel really worried :cry: so sorry to ask this here

awwww mytime
:hugs:
not sure if it would show.. id say not if early.. as last cycle i had a chemical pregnancy.. bfp showed wednesday.. then spotted thursdsay am ... full blown bleeding on thur night and then negative test friday
hope you ok hun


----------



## mytimewillcum

emma4g63 said:


> mytimewillcum said:
> 
> 
> Ladies quick question for you.. I just went to the loo and had quite a loss, and a huge clot come away (TMI) ...it looked a lot like my previous miscarriages and the pain is also very familiar... would a pregnancy test show positive now if it was a mc? With my previous losses I already had my :bfp: b4 the bleeding and it was confirmed at the doctors office ,. what else could it b other than a miss carriage? ... it sounds gross but I was so sure it resembled a miss carriage I took a picture,... feel really worried :cry: so sorry to ask this here
> 
> awwww mytime
> :hugs:
> not sure if it would show.. id say not if early.. as last cycle i had a chemical pregnancy.. bfp showed wednesday.. then spotted thursdsay am ... full blown bleeding on thur night and then negative test friday
> hope you ok hunClick to expand...

i'm really really upset :cry: 
.. I have a gut feeling it is a mc, I feel like going to a+e but last time they made me wait 3 hrs in agony b4 anyone even assessed me ...


----------



## mytimewillcum

I was also a day late for :af: .. I only took a tests stupidly early at 8 dpo then at 10/11dpo and was so disheartened by the :bfn:'s I stoped testing.. today i'm 15 dpo although I usually see :af: at 14dpo but she was a no show..


----------



## emma4g63

mytimewillcum said:


> I was also a day late for :af:

i think prob was a chemical pregnacy. i passed something with the last one.. only something little though...

with my d and c i was passing huge clots !!! 

its terribly upsetting i know hun i really do... if your not in pain etc.. i think you will be ok to be at home aslong as bleednig not excessive
did you say you took a pic???

virtual hugs hun XXX only time will heal


----------



## mytimewillcum

emma4g63 said:


> mytimewillcum said:
> 
> 
> I was also a day late for :af:
> 
> i think prob was a chemical pregnacy. i passed something with the last one.. only something little though...
> 
> with my d and c i was passing huge clots !!!
> 
> its terribly upsetting i know hun i really do... if your not in pain etc.. i think you will be ok to be at home aslong as bleednig not excessive
> did you say you took a pic???
> 
> virtual hugs hun XXX only time will healClick to expand...

I'm still in quite a bit of pain, a little less now after wat just happened, although pain killers don't seem to be helping 

Yes I did 

Thanks for the hugs x


----------



## emma4g63

mytimewillcum said:


> emma4g63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mytimewillcum said:
> 
> 
> I was also a day late for :af:
> 
> i think prob was a chemical pregnacy. i passed something with the last one.. only something little though...
> 
> with my d and c i was passing huge clots !!!
> 
> its terribly upsetting i know hun i really do... if your not in pain etc.. i think you will be ok to be at home aslong as bleednig not excessive
> did you say you took a pic???
> 
> virtual hugs hun XXX only time will healClick to expand...
> 
> I'm still in quite a bit of pain, a little less now after wat just happened, although pain killers don't seem to be helping
> 
> Yes I did
> 
> Thanks for the hugs xClick to expand...

a little pain is normal after something like that... keep an eye on it and your bleeding..
hope your ok!! and dont let it bring you down i know its hard but onwards and upwards hun its the only way to look!! is forward... or we would both be crazy!!

:hugs:


----------



## mytimewillcum

Thanks for taking your time to reply to me, i really appreciate it :hugs:.. i'm gunna see how I go in the next hour or so, and if no better make my way into hospital... hopefully I will be fine till the morning, and i'll get in to see the GP first thing :flower: ..


----------



## MUMOF5

Turtle0630 said:


> MUMOF, wow to the Atkinson sterilization reversal! My bff was just telling me this weekend how much she longs for a third and how if she could convince her DH, she'd have him reverse his in a second. How long had it been since he'd had it done?
> :)

No it was me that had the sterilisation reversal not my husband. I originally had my reversal done in 2010, I had it reversed at the end of August last year x


----------



## Laura726

I have had rust colored spotting twice with bowel movements but :af: hasn't shown. Has anyone else experienced this? :witch: is due between today and Jan. 8th.


----------



## dojenstein

mytimewillcum said:


> Thanks for taking your time to reply to me, i really appreciate it :hugs:.. i'm gunna see how I go in the next hour or so, and if no better make my way into hospital... hopefully I will be fine till the morning, and i'll get in to see the GP first thing :flower: ..

So sorry Mytime. I had a very similar experience not too long after my first mc. I have very normal, very light periods and this one came early and fierce. It was very clotty (sorry TMI). And I was in more pain than usual. I never got a BFP (I don't remember if I tested or not actually) but I believe it was a chemical mc. 

My bleeding lasted heavy for like 4 -5 hours then got lighter. Hopefully yours does the same. I know how it feels...


----------



## MnGmakes3

So I just purchased a CBFM on ebay and was wondering if there was anything i needed to know using it. Also, why the frig doesn't Rite Aid sell the strips?? Such a pain to have to buy them elsewhere. 
Does anyone use these and have any "good-to-knows"?


----------



## Sophiasmom

MnGmakes3 said:


> dojenstein said:
> 
> 
> Painful AF's are bad. I usually take 3 Alleve and just curl up in bed.
> 
> 
> I'm the worst in this TWW. What does everyone else do to pass the time? I like to obsess and pee on sticks. If there's a stick, I'll pee on it. I cannot be trusted and I have like 20 Wondfo's in the house.
> 
> 
> Only 20? I once brought a pack of 100 on Amazon :blush:... it was free shipping. Totally justified:haha:Click to expand...

Haha! I'm horrible too! I tend to take them at completely ridiculous times just bc I have them! When I was BF DS I took a ton. I had no idea when my cycle would return and I hoped I'd catch the first egg. So I'd randomly test...BFN. that's ok, I'll just test again tomorrow. Or later today. Whatever things change. I'm basically having to sit on my hands to avoid testing now at 6dpo. I may or may not have ordered the economy wondfo pack from amazon too. Amazon is enabling my peeing on sticks addiction. :haha:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Sophiasmom said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dojenstein said:
> 
> 
> Painful AF's are bad. I usually take 3 Alleve and just curl up in bed.
> 
> 
> I'm the worst in this TWW. What does everyone else do to pass the time? I like to obsess and pee on sticks. If there's a stick, I'll pee on it. I cannot be trusted and I have like 20 Wondfo's in the house.
> 
> 
> Only 20? I once brought a pack of 100 on Amazon :blush:... it was free shipping. Totally justified:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! I'm horrible too! I tend to take them at completely ridiculous times just bc I have them! When I was BF DS I took a ton. I had no idea when my cycle would return and I hoped I'd catch the first egg. So I'd randomly test...BFN. that's ok, I'll just test again tomorrow. Or later today. Whatever things change. I'm basically having to sit on my hands to avoid testing now at 6dpo. I may or may not have ordered the economy wondfo pack from amazon too. Amazon is enabling my peeing on sticks addiction. :haha:Click to expand...

There should be an "are you sure you need this" button on Amazon. Just like the texting when drunk app :haha:


----------



## Turtle0630

Eleanor, hi and welcome! :hi: Good luck to you! :)

Eclaire, "efficient German sex"....too funny! I got a good giggle out of that! Sorry for the frustrations of it, but the way you worded that was great! :haha:

Mytime, so sorry! :hugs: have you taken a test, just to see if something does show up? I know it doesn't change anything if so, but just so you'll know I guess?

MnG, love the pic! :rofl:

Emma, frustrating! Keep at it, hopefully it'll get there soon! I'm kind of still waiting to O...I say kind of because I'm pretty sure I did today. If not it'll be tomorrow I'm sure, I felt some O pains today but I'll watch for any tomorrow too just to be sure. 

Dojen, that's hilarious that you seemingly have hpt's all around the house! :haha:

MUMOF, gotcha! Good luck! :thumbup: 

Laura, I always spot off and on for a few days before AF, and sometimes it sounds like what you've described. But if you've never had that before, that could definitely be a good sign! Good luck! :)

Sophias, that's funny! It's so hard not to test when you have them laying around!


----------



## Laura726

Turtle0630 said:


> Eleanor, hi and welcome! :hi: Good luck to you! :)
> 
> Eclaire, "efficient German sex"....too funny! I got a good giggle out of that! Sorry for the frustrations of it, but the way you worded that was great! :haha:
> 
> Mytime, so sorry! :hugs: have you taken a test, just to see if something does show up? I know it doesn't change anything if so, but just so you'll know I guess?
> 
> MnG, love the pic! :rofl:
> 
> Emma, frustrating! Keep at it, hopefully it'll get there soon! I'm kind of still waiting to O...I say kind of because I'm pretty sure I did today. If not it'll be tomorrow I'm sure, I felt some O pains today but I'll watch for any tomorrow too just to be sure.
> 
> Dojen, that's hilarious that you seemingly have hpt's all around the house! :haha:
> 
> MUMOF, gotcha! Good luck! :thumbup:
> 
> Laura, I always spot off and on for a few days before AF, and sometimes it sounds like what you've described. But if you've never had that before, that could definitely be a good sign! Good luck! :)
> 
> Sophias, that's funny! It's so hard not to test when you have them laying around!



Thanks for the reply. Definitely never had it before. My cycles are always consistent. I always only spot brown day before af then next day is full blown red. This is only happening when I strain with bowel movement(tmi, sorry).


----------



## Mummafrog

Mytime I would take a pregnancy test to see if anything comes up, if it does you need to go to a+e.
If nothing then perhaps just an extra heavy period, maybe a chemical, it happens sometimes darling, it's just freaking you out because it is reminding you of your losses.. so sorry it is making you feel that way love :hugs:

And Laura spotting does just happen sometimes randomly, the cervix is sensitive and if happening with a bowel movement it might be you're straining more than usual or something. Perhaps cervix got a little damaged this month from fun BDing. Although you would expect red/pink blood from that... so fingers crossed it is bit of implantation spotting :D

Afm I'm only 3-4 days past ov so not feeling anything yet except usual complaints  But it's very much on mine and hubby's mind... at least our six month old keeps us busy :)


----------



## Turtle0630

That could definitely be a good sign then! FX, I really hope this is it for you! :)


----------



## Laura726

Mummafrog said:


> Mytime I would take a pregnancy test to see if anything comes up, if it does you need to go to a+e.
> If nothing then perhaps just an extra heavy period, maybe a chemical, it happens sometimes darling, it's just freaking you out because it is reminding you of your losses.. so sorry it is making you feel that way love :hugs:
> 
> And Laura spotting does just happen sometimes randomly, the cervix is sensitive and if happening with a bowel movement it might be you're straining more than usual or something. Perhaps cervix got a little damaged this month from fun BDing. Although you would expect red/pink blood from that... so fingers crossed it is bit of implantation spotting :D
> 
> Afm I'm only 3-4 days past ov so not feeling anything yet except usual complaints  But it's very much on mine and hubby's mind... at least our six month old keeps us busy :)



It varied in color. The first two times I had it were Jan.1st and I noticed a pink tinge to the toilet paper so I checked my cervix and wiped the fluid on tp and it was very light pinky orange and just pink the second time I checked cervix. Then nothing on Jan. 2nd, red/brown rust color twice after bm Jan. 3rd. and now red/brown rust color twice after bm again. Idk what is going on. It's all so confusing. I don't temp or use opks so I'm unsure when I ovulated this cycle. All I know is I had blood streaked ewcm on Dec. 19th so I'm assuming I o'd somewhere around then. Dec. 10th was first day of cycle. So I could be anywhere from 14-16dpo give or take. Guess I'll have to wait until Jan. 8th to see if af comes that's when my calendar says next cycle should start.


----------



## Turtle0630

It sounds to me like you probably O'd on the 19th or 20th based on that, so I'm thinking you're right that you're around 15-16dpo. Have you thought about testing now, just to see? If you really are that many dpo, chances are pretty good that it would show up by now. Do you know how long your lp normally is?


----------



## Laura726

Turtle0630 said:


> It sounds to me like you probably O'd on the 19th or 20th based on that, so I'm thinking you're right that you're around 15-16dpo. Have you thought about testing now, just to see? If you really are that many dpo, chances are pretty good that it would show up by now. Do you know how long your lp normally is?


Unsure about lp. I tested yesterday with smu 1.5 hour hold. It was :bfn: haven't tested since though. Earliest I've ever gotten a bfp was 15dpo. My cycles are always between 28-29 days. I'm out of test now though. Thinking of waiting it out. I hope :witch: stays away.


----------



## Turtle0630

Well that could be promising too, that you normally are kind of late getting your bfp's! Definitely doesn't mean you're out yet with your bfn yesterday! I don't blame you for waiting it out though, I feel like I make myself less crazy when I do that!


----------



## Laura726

Turtle0630 said:


> Well that could be promising too, that you normally are kind of late getting your bfp's! Definitely doesn't mean you're out yet with your bfn yesterday! I don't blame you for waiting it out though, I feel like I make myself less crazy when I do that!

Same here, I don't want to get my hopes up if I see a faint line and it happens to really be negative or something. I hate seeing those :bfn:.


----------



## Turtle0630

Me too. I get so mad when I see them! Which is why I have decided to just wait it out the last few cycles, unless I have a specific reason to test early (such as going to an event where it would be good to know first or something).


----------



## Laura726

Me too. I will update when af shows.


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Hi Ladies! I hope you had a great weekend and an awesome holiday! :winkwink:

Turtle~Hey cycle buddy! I know what you were doing this weekend. :haha: I hope you catch the egg and this your cycle. Good Luck!!!

MnG~It is so good to see you! I missed seeing you on the thread. I hope the break was exactly what you needed to recharge. I was just PMing Turtle the other day and I was asking about you. Best of luck with the IUI in the near future. Do they plan on doing the sperm washing as well? The RE I used to go to never did an US the day of IUI either. I would have 2-3 US before the IUI and they can tell by the last US what day you will ovulate. So happy to hear your hubby is all better&#8230;.that is great news!

Mh~Enjoy the rest of your trip. Still a little envious that you are in Hawaii. We all can live vicariously through your trip.

Leti~So happy to hear that your IUI went well. Whoo for great sperm numbers! :thumbup: I am excited for you to test this cycle. Good Luck!!!

Jules~Thank you for the positive vibes! You are so sweet.

Eclaire~Sending you a (((BIG HUG)))! I wish you continued healing in the new year. You made me giggle with the "efficient German sex&#8221;.

Mytime~I am so sorry that you think you MCed and you are in so much pain. I hope it passes quickly. Can you call your OB or RE? Sending you a big hug. :hugs:

DoJ~I hear you with the turning into a seductress. I have stopped telling my hubby when I am ovulating or have CM, because it&#8217;s a total turnoff. I accidentally let it slip this weekend that I would be ovulating soon and I wanted to kick myself. He said, &#8220;Ovulating? I thought we were just having fun?&#8221; Silly boy.

Welcome to the new ladies! :flower:

AFM, I am CD 12 today and I am ovulating! Can I get a whootoot?! We were able to get a couple of sessions in this weekend, so I think we should be covered. I am looking forward to my first appointment with my new RE at the end of the month. After 4 unsuccessful IUIs, our next step will be IVF. IVF makes me a little nervous, but I am crossing my fingers and hoping for best.

Baby dust all! OXOX


----------



## MamaBee413

Happy New Year, ladies! May I stalk to keep an eye out so I can give huge congrats to my buddies when you get your bfps? FX for you all and :dust: all around!!


----------



## ROnOW

Morning ladies 

I tested this morning and got a BFN so not sure what's going on :( It was with a clear blue test which I hate anyways as I don't believe they are very trust worthly but they were the ones my OH brought. 

I am on CD 37 and 19 dpo unless I O'd later which I pretty sure I didn't. I have never ever had a cycle this long up until the last 2 cycles I have always been 28 days the last two were 33 days so frustrating. 

I so want my BFP it's horrible being stuck in this limbo. I am guna hold off testing for another couple of days maybe when I'm 5 days later if my af doesn't show before.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Yoga_Girl said:


> MnG~It is so good to see you! I missed seeing you on the thread. I hope the break was exactly what you needed to recharge. I was just PMing Turtle the other day and I was asking about you. Best of luck with the IUI in the near future. Do they plan on doing the sperm washing as well? The RE I used to go to never did an US the day of IUI either. I would have 2-3 US before the IUI and they can tell by the last US what day you will ovulate. So happy to hear your hubby is all better&#8230;.that is great news!
> 
> AFM, I am CD 12 today and I am ovulating! Can I get a whootoot?! We were able to get a couple of sessions in this weekend, so I think we should be covered. I am looking forward to my first appointment with my new RE at the end of the month. After 4 unsuccessful IUIs, our next step will be IVF. IVF makes me a little nervous, but I am crossing my fingers and hoping for best.
> 
> Baby dust all! OXOX



Thanks for the warm welcome :wave: I think seeing all the positive stories frustrated me and then seeing even other sadder stories made me feel much worse so I had to take a break or I'd probably have lost it :cry:
There waaaaaas one month I was really super hopeful and convinced.. and then AF turned up like 2 days late (which drove me nutty) but I pushed on.
My RE will be doing the sperm wash. The office is really small so I'm praying its a smooth and quick process. So it'll be another round of Femara, trigger shot, and US.... oh and I'll also be on the vaginal progesterone suppositories. .blehh.
This whole process hasn't been easy but it helps that Turtle is such a great e-friend! If not for her I'd probably have given up a long time ago :flower: You're all so nice and supportive!! Thank you for asking about me, you're so sweet. :hugs2: 

I'm sorry your IUI didn't work but yay for moving along. Will you be starting the IVF process soon? Is it much more involved? Can I ask why you had to switch REs or does the old one not do IVF?


----------



## MnGmakes3

ROnOW said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> I tested this morning and got a BFN so not sure what's going on :( It was with a clear blue test which I hate anyways as I don't believe they are very trust worthly but they were the ones my OH brought.
> 
> I am on CD 37 and 19 dpo unless I O'd later which I pretty sure I didn't. I have never ever had a cycle this long up until the last 2 cycles I have always been 28 days the last two were 33 days so frustrating.
> 
> I so want my BFP it's horrible being stuck in this limbo. I am guna hold off testing for another couple of days maybe when I'm 5 days later if my af doesn't show before.

Hi Ron.. any chance you have any cheapies laying around? I think the CB are not so sensitive so it might take another day or 2. Fingers crossed this is your bfp!


----------



## ROnOW

Hi mandgmakes3 

Thanks for your reply I don't have anymore tests in my house at the moment which is prob a good thing as would be driving myself crazy testing over and over again. I am going to buy a pink dye more sensitive brand to test again in a couple of days. Guess it's just a waiting game now.


----------



## Emski51

Hello Turtle

I saw your post so decided to stalk the lovely ladies I know Hi Yoga, Eclaire and MnG hope you are all well and had a lovely holiday !!!! good luck for January 2015 I have my fingers crossed for you all :flower: xxxxx


----------



## Mummafrog

Laura - I'm thinking this spotting sounds really promising, especially it first happening on the 1st of Jan :happydance:At least it is something unusual this cycle, right? With my daughter I got a faint bfp 5 days after my period was due, it wouldn't have shown up early and she is perfect soo it could be with the spotting 12 days past ov and the negative a late implantation but still an implantation! I am keeping everything crossed for you babes X

Excited for the ladies doing IUI and IVF, I am praying that is the magic you need for your forever babies <3 

ROn - Long cycles = annoying false hope :cry:so sorry your cycles are doing something weird at the moment and getting you all confused. Has anything changed significantly in your diet or weight recently? What about smoking/drinking? Ooor stress levels? Or maybe this is just the way it's going to be now.. Limbo is so horrible, I want you to have your BFP too so you can forget all this nonsense. I would also test with a cheapie in another day or so :hugs:

I had a really intense dream last night about mine and my partner's wedding which is end of Feb.. and I was ten weeks pregnant on the day (which is what I would be if this cycle worked out) and I kept thinking about the bean in my tummy while I was cuddling my big girl who will be 8 months by then. Ugh... :wacko: neeervous this month, it's all a bit much.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Emski51 said:


> Hello Turtle
> 
> I saw your post so decided to stalk the lovely ladies I know Hi Yoga, Eclaire and MnG hope you are all well and had a lovely holiday !!!! good luck for January 2015 I have my fingers crossed for you all :flower: xxxxx

Hi girlfriend!!! So nice to see you stop by. I hope you're doing well. Thank you for the luck! :) :hugs2:


----------



## dojenstein

Good morning ladies. How's everyone doing?

Ron, I hate the CB tests too. I just don't like blue dye tests. You have such willpower not to run out and buy more tests like immediately. I'm a major POAS addict and have tested at 6 DPO before. But sometimes it's just not worth seeing that BFN, especially when it may be a false negative. GL to you. 

MnG - Sounds like you're doing all the right things and have a great attitude. I hope you get your BFP this cycle! 

YogaGirl - Yeah for O time. Glad you got your BD'ing in.

Mummafrog - Intense dreams are a good sign. I hope your dream is right and you get your bean this month. 

AFM, I'm 1 DPO today. I don't know that we BD'd enough this cycle so I'm kinda bummed. I asked the DF if we could DTD last night and of course, he said he was tired. Great. I'm also a major POAS addict and have started testing at like 6 DPO before (granted I have short cycles, but still). 

This is our last round before going to Clomid and IUI. My RE (who I affectionately call Dr. Frozen Turkey) wants another appointment before we do anything. I'm so tired of useless appointments, I just want to get on with it, ya know. 

I'm a terrible TWWaiter. We've been at this for over a year and I just don't know what to do with myself during this limbo. I'm so thankful for people to go through this with.


----------



## MnGmakes3

dojenstein said:


> AFM, I'm 1 DPO today. I don't know that we BD'd enough this cycle so I'm kinda bummed. I asked the DF if we could DTD last night and of course, he said he was tired. Great. I'm also a major POAS addict and have started testing at like 6 DPO before (granted I have short cycles, but still).
> 
> This is our last round before going to Clomid and IUI. My RE (who I affectionately call Dr. Frozen Turkey) wants another appointment before we do anything. I'm so tired of useless appointments, I just want to get on with it, ya know.
> 
> I'm a terrible TWWaiter. We've been at this for over a year and I just don't know what to do with myself during this limbo. I'm so thankful for people to go through this with.

Good morning! Im off today so I'll be stalking the boards to keep busy. Today is CD1 (Aaaahhhh!!!!!!(&#^@%!) 

Have you been on Clomid before?? For me, it was horrible. I would get such bad hot flashes, it felt like I was burning up from the inside out. A lot of people also complained of mood swings but that skipped me and instead I had horrible migraines..I dont know which was worse for my husband. I ended up only on 3 rounds of Clomid bc my OB thought I was suffering from blood clots in my legs. The pain was just indescribable and the only thing that helped was constant moving. 
Anything I googled about leg pain was non existent so I think I was the (un)lucky one to suffer. Even my OB said she hardly heard of that as a side affect.
Sorry to ramble..is Dr Frozen Turkey at least nice? Seems like he must be with the appt before you move on.


----------



## Turtle0630

Good morning, everyone! :)

Yoga, hi! :hi: Hehe, we are cycle buddies! Especially since I'm pretty sure I O'd yesterday, same as you! It might be today, we'll see. But either way, we'd be really close! Yep, you sure do know what I was doing this weekend! :haha: Sounds like I know what you were doing as well! :winkwink: Good luck to you, I really hope this is it for you and that you don't have to start IVF after all! :hugs:

MamaBee and Emski, great to see you ladies! I love it how you guys and Jules still stalk to follow us, it makes me happy. :) How are you ladies doing?

ROn, I'm really sorry about the bfn this morning. :( How frustrating to not know what's going on!!! I do agree with Mummafrog, that it doesn't mean you're out yet. There are definitely some women who don't get their bfp until really late (as Mumma can attest to!), so it doesn't mean anything yet! Good luck, I really do hope you get some answers soon!

MnG, that was the nicest message!!! Thank you!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I woke up this morning to some frustration with the insurance company and seeing what you wrote just made my day. Thank you!!! :)

Mummafrog, wow! What a crazy dream! I really hope that's a premonition, and that you'll be getting your bfp this cycle! 

Dojen, I have my FX that you can just get your bfp this cycle and don't have to start in with the meds and the IUI! I'm sorry that your DF wasn't up for dtd last night but don't worry...as long as you got some bd'ing in this cycle, you should have a good chance! :thumbup:

Afm, I'm pretty sure I'm 1dpo. I'll see if I get any more O pains today that could indicate it's today instead but I'm pretty sure it was yesterday. We've been trying really hard to stick to this whole eod thing this cycle, so we dtd yesterday, Friday, Wednesday and Monday. We'll do it again tomorrow for good measure. And, I started using Pre-Seed this cycle for the first time! So I'm really hoping that will help do the trick. I have a Dr's appointment next Tuesday the 13th to start going over our options and discuss things (my Dr said to come back in 6 months if not pregnant by then), so I'm trying to give it a really good shot this month before going in! I should be 9dpo the day I go, so I'm secretly (or not so secretly :haha:) hoping that I can just be going to her pregnant instead. But, I've had some major frustrations with my insurance company the last couple of weeks and I woke up this morning to something that made me think I no longer have coverage at all, based on their mistakes. So, I might have to cancel that appointment after all. It makes me so mad, as I've been all over them for the last couple of weeks to make sure it was handled correctly and I was pretty sure it wasn't, and nobody at the company I'm using (that deals with the insurance people for me) would listen to me very well. And now, this. :growlmad: Needless to say, I'm not happy. They'll have to get it fixed but I'm afraid that now it won't become effective until February, which really just doesn't work for me. Okay sorry, rant over!


----------



## ROnOW

Thanks ladies for all your support :) 

There isn't anything that I can think of that would have delayed af from showing. I did go to Tesco to buy some more tests but they were all sold out... So guess I will have to wait til at least tomorrow! Prob a good thing don't wanna drive myself crazy.


----------



## Eclaire

Ron- you are impressive. I would probably hit every store I could until I found some, and I am not a poas addict. Fx for you.

Yoga - hooray for ovulation. I love that you try to keep ovulation a secret. Hubby asks me so that would never work. Although he is often confused where I am in my cycle.

Turtle -how frustrating with your insurance. If that happened to me heads would roll.

Mng- is cd1 a good thing or a bad thing? It does bring you closer to ivf.

Laura- when do you plan to test?

Mamabee, emski - how are you? Is pregnancy treating you well? It is so nice to still see you following us slow pokes. Hopefully we can all join you soon.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Eclaire...Im a bit disappointed (again) but this cycle should be fun. The weekend FF says Im to O hubby and I will be in Atlantic City....and theres no sex better than not home sex :haha:
We're not doing any meds, just a last natural cycle before the IUI.


----------



## craigbaby

Good morning ladies, 

As an update, tested yesterday at 9dpo and today at 10 dpo. Both :bfn: :cry:

I tested with a frer, which I know are supposed to be super sensitive, so I hope I am not out of the game! Really would love to get a bfp, trying for first baby. I was thinking since I got a postitive opk on a Thursday night at 10pm (I had tested at 5 and it was still not there yet), that maybe I didnt actually O till Saturday? Which would make me only 9dpo. That is probably wishful thinking, next month I will temp so I will know for sure. Grr!! Good luck to you ladies and sticky baby :dust:


----------



## Laura726

Mummafrog said:


> Laura - I'm thinking this spotting sounds really promising, especially it first happening on the 1st of Jan :happydance:At least it is something unusual this cycle, right? With my daughter I got a faint bfp 5 days after my period was due, it wouldn't have shown up early and she is perfect soo it could be with the spotting 12 days past ov and the negative a late implantation but still an implantation! I am keeping everything crossed for you babes X
> 
> Excited for the ladies doing IUI and IVF, I am praying that is the magic you need for your forever babies <3
> 
> ROn - Long cycles = annoying false hope :cry:so sorry your cycles are doing something weird at the moment and getting you all confused. Has anything changed significantly in your diet or weight recently? What about smoking/drinking? Ooor stress levels? Or maybe this is just the way it's going to be now.. Limbo is so horrible, I want you to have your BFP too so you can forget all this nonsense. I would also test with a cheapie in another day or so :hugs:
> 
> I had a really intense dream last night about mine and my partner's wedding which is end of Feb.. and I was ten weeks pregnant on the day (which is what I would be if this cycle worked out) and I kept thinking about the bean in my tummy while I was cuddling my big girl who will be 8 months by then. Ugh... :wacko: neeervous this month, it's all a bit much.

I was still having a little spotting when I wiped this am. I've never had a light period or a period that's one week early, so I'm hoping this is a good thing. There is no smell to the spotting either. When af shows it always smell irony, like metal. Spotting is barely there now. Will update after 6:30 est.



Eclaire said:


> Ron- you are impressive. I would probably hit every store I could until I found some, and I am not a poas addict. Fx for you.
> 
> Yoga - hooray for ovulation. I love that you try to keep ovulation a secret. Hubby asks me so that would never work. Although he is often confused where I am in my cycle.
> 
> Turtle -how frustrating with your insurance. If that happened to me heads would roll.
> 
> Mng- is cd1 a good thing or a bad thing? It does bring you closer to ivf.
> 
> Laura- when do you plan to test?
> 
> Mamabee, emski - how are you? Is pregnancy treating you well? It is so nice to still see you following us slow pokes. Hopefully we can all join you soon.

Today!!! Have to wait till dh gets home so I can go buy tests.


----------



## Turtle0630

littlejune and Little Sienna, good luck with your testing today! Have you tested yet? :)

Laura, that's all sounding great! I'm glad OH will be bringing you some tests on your way home, I have my FX for you! Be sure to update us, and good luck!!! :)

Eclaire, believe me, I am NOT happy about this at all! And there will surely be some heads rolling if they don't get this sorted out quickly! 

MnG, how right you are! Away sex (particularly hotel room sex!) is often the best! Sounds like you'll have a fun time trying that weekend! :winkwink:

Craigbaby, that very well could be the case! I think they say it's usually anywhere from 12-36 hours after your +opk so most people just assume it's the next day if they're not temping. But, it could have been the following day even! FX for you, keep us updated! :hugs:


----------



## Mummafrog

Hehe it's not mee who's testing today, Turtle, I'm only 4dpo ish. These threads get confusing :haha:


----------



## MnGmakes3

I called RE about IUI next month. And Im officially excited for that cycle. ... is it February yet?


----------



## Turtle0630

Mummafrog said:


> Hehe it's not mee who's testing today, Turtle, I'm only 4dpo ish. These threads get confusing :haha:

Haha, whoops! I meant Laura! Sorry, and thanks for catching that! I edited it to change it. :haha:


----------



## Turtle0630

MnGmakes3 said:


> I called RE about IUI next month. And Im officially excited for that cycle. ... is it February yet?

I'm so happy to see you excited about a cycle again! I have a REALLY good feeling about this for you!!!!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Turtle0630 said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> I called RE about IUI next month. And Im officially excited for that cycle. ... is it February yet?
> 
> I'm so happy to see you excited about a cycle again! I have a REALLY good feeling about this for you!!!!!Click to expand...

You ALWAYS have a good feeling :p


----------



## Turtle0630

MnGmakes3 said:


> Turtle0630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> I called RE about IUI next month. And Im officially excited for that cycle. ... is it February yet?
> 
> I'm so happy to see you excited about a cycle again! I have a REALLY good feeling about this for you!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> You ALWAYS have a good feeling :pClick to expand...

Haha, I know! I knew you were going to say that after I posted it!


----------



## Mummafrog

It's called positive thinking MnG :winkwink::haha:


----------



## Laura726

Turtle0630 said:


> littlejune and Little Sienna, good luck with your testing today! Have you tested yet? :)
> 
> Laura, that's all sounding great! I'm glad OH will be bringing you some tests on your way home, I have my FX for you! Be sure to update us, and good luck!!! :)
> 
> Eclaire, believe me, I am NOT happy about this at all! And there will surely be some heads rolling if they don't get this sorted out quickly!
> 
> MnG, how right you are! Away sex (particularly hotel room sex!) is often the best! Sounds like you'll have a fun time trying that weekend! :winkwink:
> 
> Craigbaby, that very well could be the case! I think they say it's usually anywhere from 12-36 hours after your +opk so most people just assume it's the next day if they're not temping. But, it could have been the following day even! FX for you, keep us updated! :hugs:

I'm thinking maybe I might just have my first off cycle or something. I hope I'm wrong but IDK. I never had any spotting with my other pregnancies so this would definitely be a first if it came out positive. I doubt that it will, but I will update either way.


----------



## Mummafrog

Waiting with baited breath Laura! Wishing you huge luck X


----------



## Turtle0630

Mummafrog said:


> It's called positive thinking MnG :winkwink::haha:

Yeah! What she said! :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Turtle0630 said:


> Mummafrog said:
> 
> 
> It's called positive thinking MnG :winkwink::haha:
> 
> Yeah! What she said! :winkwink: :haha:Click to expand...

Very funny ladies! :p


----------



## Leti

Question for you ladies,

Has any of you had a temp rise the same day as the positive opk. FF is putting my ov day at C13 the same day I got positive opk, but I think I ov CD14 since I woke up that day with ovulation cramps. Or maybe I ovulated overnight? :shrug: so confused!


----------



## Mummafrog

Blergh cramping quite a bit today.. only 4dpo so I don't think it's related but it's annoying. Probably more to do with stopping the pill and my poor body being confused :haha:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Leti said:


> Question for you ladies,
> 
> Has any of you had a temp rise the same day as the positive opk. FF is putting my ov day at C13 the same day I got positive opk, but I think I ov CD14 since I woke up that day with ovulation cramps. Or maybe I ovulated overnight? :shrug: so confused!

I never understood this either. When I temped I would confirm O but then my pos opk wouldn't be for another day or hours later. ..
its possible yours was overnight :shrug:


----------



## dojenstein

Good evening ladies. Well I managed to keep myself busy and not peeing on sticks during my day off today. So that's an accomplishment. I've been prepping for a snowstorm (I live in Chicago) and we expect like 7 inches overnight. That should make for a fun commute tomorrow. I'm new to driving in bad weather so it makes me all anxious. 

I've been kinda crampy since my HSG. Nothing major but I thought I did feel twinging in my right side. I never really felt which side I ovulated from so maybe the HSG made me "clearer". I blame everything new on the HSG. LOL. 

So what's everyone else doing to keep themselves occupied?


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Hello! I hope Monday was a good day for everyone.

Turtle~I am so sorry that you are struggling with the insurance. Keep doing what you are doing and it will get ironed out. It is worth jumping through the hoops.my insurance covered $9,000 of the RE visits and etc. last year. I know its frustrating, so if you need to vent we are here. I hope you caught the egg this weekendand had some fun along the way.

MnG~Im sorry you were in a low spot, but I am glad that the break helped you recharge. This fertility stuff is so hard and then to add the meds that make you feel like you are going crazy on top of it makes it even harder. I completely understand. I switched to my friends RE that is the #1 IVF Dr. in the area. The old RE was a top Dr. in the area too, I just came across IVF success rates that are in the public domain and the decision was easy for me. IVF is very intense, extremely expensive ($16,000), and our last shot at a child, so I feel I have made the best choice for me.

I hope everyone has a wonderful rest of the week. Baby dust to all. :dust:


----------



## mommasboys2

Could you add me for Jan 20th please and thank you.


----------



## Laura726

:bfn: https://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z36/LauraYoung222007/20150105_222746-1-1.jpg I could have sworn I saw a very faint line while the test was still working but I know it was wishful thinking. :( I have no idea why I'm spotting instead of having a normal period. This has never happened before. So I'm wondering if I should see a Dr. Since this is abnormal for me? Any thoughts?


----------



## HerdingDogs

Hi hi! Thought I would jump in and say I tested yesterday BFN but then today :bfp:


----------



## Leti

Laura if you are spotting before af it could mean low progesterone. I woul go to the dr only if this happens frequently. 
Congrats Herdingdogs. H&H 9 month.


----------



## Laura726

Leti said:


> Laura if you are spotting before af it could mean low progesterone. I woul go to the dr only if this happens frequently.
> Congrats Herdingdogs. H&H 9 month.


This is the first time it's happened. I'm always very regular 28-29 day cycle.


----------



## sugargully

Yea! Congrats Herding!


----------



## ROnOW

Congrats herdingdogs wishing you and happy and healthy 9 months. I tested bfn yesterday and am hoping for my BFP today I am 3 days late for af... So frustrating


----------



## BabyWanted_

Hi everybody! This is my first month TTC and thus my first TWW. It's nerve wrecking! I've been charting my temp, cervix and CF religiously all month, so now I'm over analysing my chart for signs. Also noticing every little twitch or crampy feeling.. Going craaaaazy!

I'm 8DPO now, so trying to hold of testing until saturday 11th of january.

My temps keep going up little by little each day, and I've have a weird lower back pain on 6DPO. Hopefull! I will be so bummed when I get a BFN! But at the same time, we know it would be crazy to have a BFP at the first try...

Babydust to all of you!


----------



## psulion08

:bfn: but no signs of AF. I will retest in a week if she doesn't come. FXed!


----------



## Mummafrog

Huge congratulations herding :happydance:wishing you a wonderful journey, enjoy every second, try not to waste time worrying (even though we all do) <3

Laura I wouldn't worry too much or go to the doctor if it's just this time, it happens sometimes. I'm so sorry for the BFN :( If this continues for a few days I would test AGAIN and if BFN or BFP I might pop to see the doctor to be on the safe side. Pay attention to weird pains in your ovaries/uterus and your shoulders just because there is a tiny possibility of ectopic if you're getting strange bleeding but it's unlikely, but I don't want to not say :hugs: Just make yourself aware of ectopic symptoms so I don't worry https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/ectopic-pregnancy/pages/introduction.aspx
xx

I am busy taking care of my 7 month old, nothing like that to distract you. Had another super vivid dream about giving birth last night, it was a really quick birth and I was waking my husband up because I could feel I was starting to push. But it's not unusual for me to dream of birth and I was up half the night with my girl so it puts me in a weird sleep :coffee:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Yoga- 16k? That's insane! I mean it's totally worth it in the end but still. Please tell me you have very good insurance at least lol

Herding- congrats to you! H&H 9 months! :flower:

Babywanted- welcome! Wishing you get that sticky bean on you're first try! :)


----------



## Turtle0630

Leti, I'm not really sure, since I've kind of stopped temping for the most part. But it looks like FF ended up moving your O date to the day you were thinking anyways, right? That should be good! :thumbup:

Mummafrog, I had crazy symptoms after stopping the pill. I was convinced I was pregnant that first month off, and my body was doing some crazy things! FX for you that it's actually a good sign and not just the side effects of stopping the pill! I'm hoping the dreams are a good sign for you!

Dojen, good job resisting the urge to poas today! :haha: Did you end up getting all of the snow that they were expecting? I hope you have a safe trip into work this morning if so! :hugs:

Yoga, hi! Oh don't worry, I'm staying on top of this insurance thing! There is no way I will go without it. I have Crohn's Disease so not having insurance is not an option for me. What with the meds I take, plus never knowing when it might flare up, plus any other unforeseen medical issue that may arise (and with ttc of course)...not having insurance is NOT an option in my eyes! Insurance is a pain in the ass but well worth having, that's for sure! And $16,000?! Holy crap! You're right that it's worth it, but damn! I echo MnG here, is that just your portion after insurance or does the insurance pick up some of that too?

Mommasboys, hi and welcome back! Good to see you! I'll get you added! :)

Laura, I'm so sorry that you're still spotting and still getting a BFN. I do agree with Mummafrog though that I personally would not call the Dr this time, but if it keeps happening with more cycles going forward maybe I would. Hopefully you just won't have any more cycles going forward! :thumbup:

HerdingDogs, welcome and congrats!!! What a great way to start off January! So happy for you! :happydance:

ROn, any updates? Did you test again this morning? :)

BabyWanted, hi and welcome! I'll get you added! Good luck, I hope you're super lucky and catch that eggie your first month trying! :) And I agree, I find that when I track EVERYTHING for a cycle, I tend to go more crazy with symptom spotting and feeling for any twinge or cramp. I do much better when I'm more relaxed in a cycle! :haha:

Psulion, sorry about your bfn! You're strong to wait a whole other week to test! When is AF due again?

Odelay, good luck with your testing today! Have you tested yet? :)

How is everyone else doing today? :)


----------



## Laura726

Mummafrog said:


> Huge congratulations herding :happydance:wishing you a wonderful journey, enjoy every second, try not to waste time worrying (even though we all do) <3
> 
> Laura I wouldn't worry too much or go to the doctor if it's just this time, it happens sometimes. I'm so sorry for the BFN :( If this continues for a few days I would test AGAIN and if BFN or BFP I might pop to see the doctor to be on the safe side. Pay attention to weird pains in your ovaries/uterus and your shoulders just because there is a tiny possibility of ectopic if you're getting strange bleeding but it's unlikely, but I don't want to not say :hugs: Just make yourself aware of ectopic symptoms so I don't worry https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/ectopic-pregnancy/pages/introduction.aspx
> xx
> 
> I am busy taking care of my 7 month old, nothing like that to distract you. Had another super vivid dream about giving birth last night, it was a really quick birth and I was waking my husband up because I could feel I was starting to push. But it's not unusual for me to dream of birth and I was up half the night with my girl so it puts me in a weird sleep :coffee:

That's what I was worrying about, an ectopic. I'm still only spotting when I wipe, no af. :witch: is due Thursday the 8th. If she doesn't show I'll test again. :bfn: this am.


----------



## psulion08

Turtle0630 said:


> Psulion, sorry about your bfn! You're strong to wait a whole other week to test! When is AF due again?
> 
> How is everyone else doing today? :)

Yeah we will see how long I hold out lol. I don't have an FRER in the house..which is probably a good thing. I thought AF was due this week sometime..but no sign of her. I figure my cycle might just be messed up and I'll test on Sunday if she doesn't show up. I'd be surprised if she doesn't show by the weekend. 

How are you doing?


----------



## Leti

Turtle0630 said:


> Leti, I'm not really sure, since I've kind of stopped temping for the most part. But it looks like FF ended up moving your O date to the day you were thinking anyways, right? That should be good! :thumbup:

I changed the method to OPK bc I trully believe I ovulated on CD14


----------



## Mummafrog

Thanks Turtle, yeah last time I stopped it I had a normal cycle, then a 6 week cycle, I was going crazy :haha: I won't lie to you ladies, I would normally have waited a few months before ttc after stopping bc but this month was a bit of an oops for us and our heads are all over the place about it. I don't mind the good wishes though, another baby would of course be wonderful no matter what <3

Laura, glad you're aware. Just pay close attention to your body and assume it's just being weird for now, if you miss your period and you're having funny bleeding I have been told by a doctor before that is reason to have a gp appointment just to be safe so see how it goes, there is no harm with an appointment to put your mind at ease xx


----------



## Tryin4No2

I'd love to join this thread! I test January 11th. Good luck ladies!! Hope to see lots of :bfp:s!


----------



## Laura726

I definitely will. I'm sure it's probably just an off cycle or something.


----------



## Turtle0630

Psulion, I think not having tests in the house is a huge help to me, it helps keep me sane! :haha: I'm anxious to see what you find out when you test on Sunday! I'm doing good, thanks! I was fairly sure that I O'd on Sunday (cd13) but then yesterday I was having a LOT of cramping (so much so that I had to use a heating pad!) and an overabundance of watery cm (and I never have a lot of cm) so I'm thinking it was actually yesterday instead. I'm going to call this 1dpo and go with it! :)

Leti, good thinking! We know our bodies, and sometimes FF gets the date wrong. I know it has for me before!

Mummafrog, too funny! I did start trying right after stopping bc pills (you can see how well that's worked out for me so far! :haha:) but I know a lot of people wait a few months to let their bodies regulate first. I'll still be sending the good wishes your way though, even if a baby this month wasn't exactly as planned! :hugs:

Tryin, hi and welcome! :hi: Happy to have you as part of our thread! I'll get you added for the 11th, and good luck! :dust:


----------



## Eclaire

Hello everyone and welcome to the new ladies! I need to check in more than once a day, this thread is getting busy like all of us have been. :winkwink:

Congrats herding!

Afm, 8 dpo and nothing much going on. I am trying to avoid symptom spotting this month so I am trying to ignore every cramp and twinge. How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## ROnOW

Hi 

Tested again just now after a 3 hours hold and still bfn so disappointment. I have decided I am not guna drive myself crazy over this. I guna think I'm not preggers if af doesn't come I'll test again on 10th I'll then be 7 days late and if still bfn then make a dr appointment!! 

Don't get me wrong I wanna be preggers... but at the moment I just feel like I want af to show so at least I now either way and then can move on with my next cycle. Feel like crying bloody annoying body :(


----------



## mrs n

Hi I'm trying but not charting or opk just waiting and seeing to get baby number 2. Will be testing the 20th jan the day af due but might have a cheeky test before lol x


----------



## BabyWanted_

Thanks for the warm welcome..! 
I have been feeling crampy all day again today, again more creamy CF. And I am SOOOO hungry! Does anyone recognise that as a possible symptom? 

Also, I had O early (CD11). My last cycles was my first without birth control pills, so maybe not the best reference, but it was a 28 (or 29) day cycle. Does anyone think testing tomorrow makes any sense (9DPO then)?

I'm really going symptom crazy. Have been googling my head off! :wacko: And I constantly chance my mind about when to test...


----------



## Tryin4No2

Turtle0630 said:


> Tryin, hi and welcome! :hi: Happy to have you as part of our thread! I'll get you added for the 11th, and good luck! :dust:


Thank you Turtle for the welcome! :hi: I have struggled and struggled for many years with the disappointments of TTC. I am feeling more optimistic since finding this site. Knowing I'm not the only one and seeing other women's struggles, some different and some the same as mine, is somehow uplifting and encouraging! 

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Turtle- no tests in the house is a great way to stay sane. ... UNTIL someone badgers someone else to test, test and test eod :p :haha:

Hope everyone is having a great day! Hubby and i start bootcamp tonight and I'm trying to stay positive about it. I'm excited and anxious all at once.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Tryin4No2 said:


> I am feeling more optimistic since finding this site. Knowing I'm not the only one and seeing other women's struggles, some different and some the same as mine, is somehow uplifting and encouraging!
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!


This. I couldn't have said it better myself! :flower:


----------



## MUMOF5

BabyWanted_ said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome..!
> I have been feeling crampy all day again today, again more creamy CF. And I am SOOOO hungry! Does anyone recognise that as a possible symptom?
> 
> Also, I had O early (CD11). My last cycles was my first without birth control pills, so maybe not the best reference, but it was a 28 (or 29) day cycle. Does anyone think testing tomorrow makes any sense (9DPO then)?
> 
> I'm really going symptom crazy. Have been googling my head off! :wacko: And I constantly chance my mind about when to test...

Same as me, I'm 9dpo tomorrow too. Bought two FRERS todsy, was sooo tempted to test. Sanity prevailed though and I think I will wIt until at least 10dpo. Good luck xx


----------



## DHBH0930

Hi ladies! I will be testing January 18th!

This is cycle #3 for baby #2 :flower:

Positive opk last night and still this morning. So O should be today or tomorrow. Hope I see my temp rise.

Hoping this cycle is it! 

Good luck to everyone! :dust:


----------



## Eclaire

My personal opinion on early testing is to wait until double digit dpo. That way you are less likely to have the heartache of a false negative. My personal history is that I test and then have af show the following day so now I wait until the day af is expected, which is probably easier since I have a shorter lp (~11 days).


----------



## tag74

Hi there! :hi: Would love to join! I'm testing January 19th. :)


----------



## DHBH0930

Eclaire said:


> My personal opinion on early testing is to wait until double digit dpo. That way you are less likely to have the heartache of a false negative. My personal history is that I test and then have af show the following day so now I wait until the day af is expected, which is probably easier since I have a shorter lp (~11 days).

I also now have a short LP, 10 days, so I usually test at 10 dpo, that's when I got my bfp with dd.


----------



## MnGmakes3

tag74 said:


> Hi there! :hi: Would love to join! I'm testing January 19th. :)

Welcome and lots of baby dust to you! :)
:dust:


----------



## dojenstein

Wow. So much action in our little thread! I can barely keep up. We can't go online during work hours so I have to resort to my phone on breaks. So sorry I can't address everyone personally navigating this tiny screen.

Turtle - I have resisted the urge to pee on sticks so far, but then again I'm only 2 DPO. I usually get the itch around 6 and 7.

And we didn't get as big a snowstorm as they said but the temperatures are going to plummet. Greeeaaaat.

I'm having a hard time with the waiting this month. The time is seeming to pass really slowly. Waiting like 8 days to test feels like an eternity to me right now. And work is not really that challenging so my mind wanders to things like, "am I preggers yet", "is it time to test yet". But I know I'm preaching to the choir. 

I'll try to catch up on more thread reading when I get home from work tonight.
Baby dust to everyone!!!


----------



## Turtle0630

Hi, Eclaire! You're getting close to testing date, yay! How exciting! :)

ROn, ugh! So sorry that you're still in limbo! :( I do really hope SOMETHING starts happening on your end soon!

Mrs n, hi and welcome! :hi: Good luck, I'll get you added!

BabyWanted, I've definitely heard of increased hunger being a symptom! Lots of women start testing around 9dpo so you definitely could if you wanted to...but of course the longer you hold out, the less likely you are to get a false negative. I would try to hold out a little longer if you can! I know it's hard!

Tryin4, I'm so sorry about the long struggle you've had. :hugs: I love this site and have found the best, most supportive women on here! I definitely think it helps.

MnG, ha! Like you're one to talk...I'm pretty sure you do your fair share of encouraging to test as well! :haha: :D I'm excited for you with boot camp, I hope it goes great!...and doesn't kill you! ;)

DHBH and Tag, hi and welcome to you as well! :hi: Good luck!!! DHBH, yay for +opk! Go catch that eggie! :winkwink:

Dojen, I'm glad you didn't get all the snow they were expecting! I hear ya on the cold front moving in...I'm in Kansas City and I think they said the high tomorrow is supposed to be around 6 here. Before wind chill, mind you. Brrrr!!!!


----------



## Eclaire

I just found out that my pregnant niece is having a girl. While happy for her I am having hard time. She is due about 6 weeks sooner than I would have been.


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Hello everyone!

Welcome to the new ladies! You will find that this is a great group of people to surround yourself with during this time of TTC.

Mamms~Welcome Back! Great to see you! :hugs:

Herding~Congrats!!!

Turtle~Where did you land with your insurance stuff? I hope it got all straighten out. Can you still make your January appointment? I can't wait to hear how it goes! I agree insurance is such a pain!

MnG & Turtle~$16K is crazy right?! I know I am very fortunate that insurance picks up 90% of it and our portion will come out of the FSA. It covers 3 attempts with IVF. I am super fortunate that my insurance is so good and I work for a privately owned company that takes such good care of us. I am beyond grateful.

Eclaire~Chin up lady love. Its going to happen for you too. :happydance: You got pregnant in the past and it will happen again. :hugs:

Baby dust to all! :winkwink:


----------



## Mummafrog

Aww eclaire I'm so sorry you're struggling, it does make it harder when it is a loved one.. I'm sure your niece values your support and advice. It will be your turn soon :hugs:

I've had a rough evening, baby wouldn't sleep and the house had to be cleaned and daddy is working so much he couldn't help so I'm just ugh.. I've had to go to bed and I'm lying here thinking of it all not done. Guess I'll set an early alarm 'sigh'.


----------



## Desiree1694

I'm tic #3 my last period was 12/19 I'm not sure when I should be testing we've decided we're not trying to prevent pregnancy for 6 months if it happens it's meant to be if not we werent ment for #3


----------



## dojenstein

Okay. Home from work and DF made a nice dinner. So good to be in my jammies after wearing work clothes (and freezing in my office) all day. It's supposed to be 2 degrees tomorrow and they've already cancelled school. Crazy. 

Turtle - Insurance is crazy stuff. I have no idea yet what my new insurance will cover. My Cobra ended 12/31 and my new company's insurance started 1/1. Phew. Talk about cutting it close. I hope you work it out. 

Eclaire - I know how you feel. My best friend just announced she's preggers. We're both the same age (41) and I can't seem to get pregnant while all it seems she has to do is look at her husband the right way. I want so badly to be happy for her (and don't get me wrong, I am) sometimes it just feels like....like it just points out what you don't have. I don't know. I'm just babbling now. But I know our turn will come. I believe that. 

I'm watching bad TV now to distract myself. Of course it's a sitcom about a couple who just had a baby. Of course....


----------



## Fitpregnancy

Hi Ladies!

I'm new to the site, and my husband and I are on our first cycle of TTC #1. AF is due Jan 13 - I'm going to test Jan 16 if it doesn't come. Fingers crossed and good luck to you all!


----------



## BabyWanted_

Okay, so we couldn't wait to test (husband is almost as bad as I am), and ofcourse.. BFN! I feel really down right now, because if I had some implantation symptoms, it would have been 6DPO. I'm now 9dpo, and they say that 3 days afterwards you should be able to detect pregnancy with hpt. 
I guess I'm not really out until AF shows up, bit I kind of feel 'out'. :(


----------



## mh_ccl

I think I'm out. I'm on vacation, due on Friday, and I'm seeing brownish red on the tp. I also got a massive pain in my side while I was trying to pick my daughter up. It was unusual, but I was supposed to o around Christmas, so it's too late to be an implantation cramp.


----------



## drjo718

Hi everyone, mind if I join? I recognize many of you from previous months. :) A little history and update on me...I'm 30, and we've been TTC since april last year. We succeeded the first try, with only one time of BD 4 days before ovulation, but I miscarried at 6 weeks. Since then I've only ovulated twice, and my cycles have been irregular and long (as they were before the pill) between 38 and 74 days so far. 

I tried clomid 50mg and then 100 mg with my midwives, and I didn't ovulate with either. I just saw the fertility specialist on monday. He prescribed me 5mg of femara, which I have taken two days of so far. I also had an ultrasound that showed very polycystic ovaries. OH has a SA on Thursday. I have an HSG next Tuesday, and I will get a bunch of blood test results back then. I'm hopeful for good things and successes this month...I've always thought an October baby would be nice :). 

Anyway, assuming the femara works, I'll be testing around Jan 30th. Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Desiree1694

I am going to test on Jan 15th I hope that I can join in on all your excitement!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Wanted- Don't forget its still too early to test and you're definitely not out!

Dojen- way to cut it close with insurance lol, Glad that worked out for you. Hubby and I almost had a huge issue with it this year as well. Our insurance only covers 3 IUI tries. .. that it :cry:
When we were looking at new plans he got a letter welcoming to new a new plan yet we never changed it. It was so confusing and gave us a scare but in the end turned out to be a fluke. Thank God, i would have freaked.

Welcome to the new girls! Lots of baby dust all around! 

Bootcamp kicked my ass yesterday and today i can hardly pick my mobile. This will all be worth it in the end :) I got canceled from work today so i get to moan and groan to the dog lol


----------



## craigbaby

I'm still here turtle! A big group of us are just waiting to test till Friday. Fx!! Good luck ladies!!


----------



## craigbaby

A quick question for all you ladies who already have at least one baby. How long did it take you to conceive your first child? I'm 28 and DH is 31, we have been TTC for 2 months. BUT DH has been taking testosterone for like the last 10 years. ](*,) He says he also takes HCG so it shouldn't affect sperm, and he stopped taking the tes last month, but if we don't conceive this month I think I'm going to get one of those home sperm testing kits. Just to remove the worry from my mind. No point obsessing in the tww every month if he isn't producing spermies anyway :spermy: I joke... But the thought of that is so painful. Anyway, if you ladies could tell me your journey with your first I would appreciate it! :friends:


----------



## MnGmakes3

craigbaby said:


> I'm still here turtle! A big group of us are just waiting to test till Friday. Fx!! Good luck ladies!!

Good luck to everyone! 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## DHBH0930

Craigbaby: we were pretty lucky with out first, dd was conceived on cycle #4. We had a chemical on cycle 2 and our first cycle was very laid back (didn't temp or anything so BDing probably didn't line up with O)

AFM: didn't get my temp rise today. Hope to see it tomorrow. My first positive opk was 2 days ago, but it was in the evening so I'm hoping that's why I haven't seen my temp rise yet. Maybe O was late yesterday night so too early for temp to rise by early this morning? :shrug: 

What do you ladies think? On my chart 1st positive opk was in the evening second was the morning...


----------



## mrs n

Craigbaby- we ttc our first for the best part of 18 months and after using the clearblue monitor and lots of stress we stopped for a bit,went back on pill until I was feeling ok again and after a hospital trip landed me on Antibs for 2 weeks we just caught...kind of amazing but stress really can affect it all,I truly believe that now xxx


----------



## Eclaire

Craigbaby it took us 6 months of opk using and temp taking to get my dd. I thought it would be easier than it was since my whole family seems to get pregnant at the drop of their pants. I know it is pointless to say this but you are young and haven't been at very long, try not to worry about it. I am sure it will happen for you soon.


----------



## Eclaire

Welcome to the new ladies. I hope this is your month for a bfp!

Mng- boot camp sounds intimidating. I wish I had the energy/desire/motivation to try something like that. How frequent is your class?

Afm- 9dpo and my cm is back, which is a little unusual for me. Also I am feeling sick. Sore throat, achy back and didn't sleep well last night. 

Hope everyone else is having a good day.


----------



## Turtle0630

Elcaire, I'm sorry about how hard it must be with your niece being pregnant, and due so close to when you would have been. :hugs: I do hope your unusual signs this month are something good, and that you start to feel better soon!

Yoga, I'm STILL in limbo with my insurance!!! The company I'm using keeps assuring me that I do have insurance and that the insurance company is just really behind in getting all of the paperwork processed, but that it will be retroactive back to the 1st once they do get it all entered. But I can't exactly go to the Dr next week and say "Trust me, I do have insurance, they assure me I do, even though I have no card to give you to prove it". Plus, I'm still not 100% sure that I believe them that I DO. So I'm really kind of at a loss for what to do regarding my appointment. :( That's so great that your IVF will be covered!!! That's wonderful news!!!!

Mummafrog, I'm sorry your evening was so rough! :( I hope you got some good sleep last night and are feeling better today. :hugs:

Desiree, hi and welcome! Good luck!!! I have my FX for you!

Dojen, thanks! To say I'm stressed about this insurance stuff is putting it lightly. Hopefully I get it figured out soon! I hope you're able to stay warm today, it's FREEZING here today too so I completely understand!

Fit, welcome and good luck! :hi: I'll get you added to the front page, I hope you caught that eggie! :)

BabyWanted, I know it's really hard but try not to feel too down about getting a bfn! It's still really early. And while yes a bfp could show up 3 days after implantation, it doesn't always. It all depends on what your starting hcg level is (it's 0-5 for a non-pregnant level). If you start at 0, and it doubles eod, it could take awhile to reach the point of being detectable on a hpt. Especially if your hpt isn't a super sensitive one. So don't give up hope yet! :hugs:

Mh, I'm sorry that you're feeling out. :( I still have my FX for you though, and I hope you're enjoying your vacation!

Drjo, nice to see you! Of course we'd love for you to join us, I'll get you added! :)

MnG, I must say, your boot camp sounds brutal! No thanks! I'm impressed that you're doing it though! :thumbup:

Craigbaby, hi! I'm excited to hear how it goes on Friday when you test! :)

DHBH, I'm sorry I can't really be of any help with your opk and your chart. That does seem strange, although I have seen some people not get their temp rise for 3-5 days after they O'd. I do hope you get your temp rise tomorrow though!

Eleanor ace, good luck testing today! Be sure to let us know how it goes! :)


----------



## Bing28

A big hello to all my old friends (and I'm sure new ones!) 

I hope you didn't miss me too much during my break away from the boards! :wink: :wink: 

I hope everyone had a lovely Christmas & New Year! Mine was hectic but good fun. 

Turtle - please can you put me down for testing on 10 January? (AF is due tomorrow or Friday but I've ran out of HPT and don't want to jinx anything by buying any more so I'm going to wait until I'm definitely late! Although I've probably jinxed it now by coming back on the boards and joining this thread! :rofl: 

So for those who don't know me, a little about me...I'm 29, DH is 36. TTC #1 for almost 17 months. All tests have been normal so far. I'm due to have a laparoscopy and dye test on 4th feb. If it comes back all clear then I'll be in the unexplained infertility bracket. Oh and we have 2 gorgeous fur babies &#128571;&#128571; 

So I took a little break from the boards as I was getting very stressed so felt I needed some time out...but I did miss you guys! :hug:

Anyway over Christmas I think I relaxed a little 2 much. No OPK's or temping and I ate and drank what I want (definitely paying for it on the waistband!) and just tried to forget about TTC. Symptom wise I have had sore BB's on and off for about a week (but they usually get a little sore before AF anyway) and I came down with a stinking cold a few days ago. I took a HPT yesterday morning with SMU which was bfn (although there is a hint of a shadow but it's a blue dye test so I know they are prone to evaps). But FX'd I'll get a nice new year surprise.

How has everyone else been? How are all your journeys going? Sorry to still see some of you on here! :( 

Xx


----------



## Pinkowls123

Hi ladies I hope this is your month for the BFP!


----------



## Turtle0630

Bing! So great to see you, I'm happy to have you back with us!!! :hugs: I'll definitely get you added. Oh, I have everything crossed for you that you do get your nice New Year's surprise this month! :) :)

Pinkowls, hi and welcome! :hi: Would you like me to put you down for a testing date? :)

Afm, I thought I was 2dpo today (originally I thought I O'd on Sunday which would make me 3dpo, then I thought it was Monday making me 2dpo). But then this morning I had a bunch of ewcm making me think maybe I haven't even O'd yet at all! :shrug: I stopped temping and using opk's because it was making me crazy and I'm much more relaxed without them. I always have O pains so I've just been relying on those. I'm cd16 today, and I usually O on cd13 (which would have been Sunday). Sunday I did have some pains, but then Monday I had a ton of cramping (more than normal) and lots of watery cm, which is why I mentally moved O date to be then. Now with this ewcm I don't know what to think! I think I'll do an opk when I get home today to see if I can shed some light on this? :shrug:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing--- turtle kept me up top tabs on everything and I'm so happy to see you back here! I'm sorry it took so long to reply to you. I know you can relate to the taking time off from here. So happy to hear you had a great holiday! :hugs2:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Eclaire said:


> Welcome to the new ladies. I hope this is your month for a bfp!
> 
> Mng- boot camp sounds intimidating. I wish I had the energy/desire/motivation to try something like that. How frequent is your class?
> 
> Afm- 9dpo and my cm is back, which is a little unusual for me. Also I am feeling sick. Sore throat, achy back and didn't sleep well last night.
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a good day.

Bootcamp was tough! Its 2x a week for 5 weeks but I'll be missing 2 classes due to work schedules.
We did mostly upper body with TRX training and some cardio (planks, burpees, switch kicks etc) I am sooo paying for it. I thought I had to skip tomorrow but I'll be able to make it after all...and I'm actually excited bc itll be core work.


----------



## Eclaire

Bing! I an so happy to see you again. And yes you were missed. It is beginning to feel like old times again. I hope you get your bfp this month.


----------



## DHBH0930

MnG: don't think I could do a boot camp! Ugh just seeing the worword burpee makes me cringe! Haha

I have started a routine of my own, just elliptical while dd naps. Now that see consistently takes about a 2 hour nap I have no more excuses :blush: it's been a year since I had her and still have a good 20-25 lbs to lose :dohh: (gained WAY too much with her!)

I'm only on day 3 of eating better and exercising. I plan to continue it even when I get pregnant and try much harder this time, I ended up with preE and and emergency c section, hope if I can stay healthy to have a natural birth! 

Wish me luck, I have AWFUL self control :nope:


----------



## MnGmakes3

DHBH0930 said:


> MnG: don't think I could do a boot camp! Ugh just seeing the worword burpee makes me cringe! Haha
> 
> I have started a routine of my own, just elliptical while dd naps. Now that see consistently takes about a 2 hour nap I have no more excuses :blush: it's been a year since I had her and still have a good 20-25 lbs to lose :dohh: (gained WAY too much with her!)
> 
> I'm only on day 3 of eating better and exercising. I plan to continue it even when I get pregnant and try much harder this time, I ended up with preE and and emergency c section, hope if I can stay healthy to have a natural birth!
> 
> Wish me luck, I have AWFUL self control :nope:

Sounds to me like you have PLENTY of self motivation! Getting started is always the hardest with me so I felt like I had to go since we both paid for it. Otherwise Id just keep gaining and I have no one to blame but myself. 
You're doing great and we have to remember it gets easier every day! :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Does anyone here use the CBFM??


----------



## Bing28

Turtle - I've heard you can still get a bit of ewcm after ovulation. Do you get any other symptoms? For me, my nips always hurt the day after ovulating so that my sign. 

MnG - boot camp sounds fun! Just wish I had the motivation to do something like that. I have decided to so the Walk 1000 Mile challenge this year. It's not as hard core as what your doing. You basically have to walk 1000 in a year. It works out about 20miles a week, just under 3 miles a day. Only managed 8 miles this week though because of being ill, so I have lots of making up to do! 

Eclaire - I hope you get yours too! 

DHB - good luck with your healthy eating plan!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing28 said:


> Turtle - I've heard you can still get a bit of ewcm after ovulation. Do you get any other symptoms? For me, my nips always hurt the day after ovulating so that my sign.
> 
> MnG - boot camp sounds fun! Just wish I had the motivation to do something like that. I have decided to so the Walk 1000 Mile challenge this year. It's not as hard core as what your doing. You basically have to walk 1000 in a year. It works out about 20miles a week, just under 3 miles a day. Only managed 8 miles this week though because of being ill, so I have lots of making up to do!
> 
> Eclaire - I hope you get yours too!
> 
> DHB - good luck with your healthy eating plan!

1000 miles a year really isnt that hard, Im sure you'll do it in under a year! Thats a great challenge though! Do you have a job that you can walk a lot or extra? I average about 8 to 10 miles/day at work and by the time 330 comes Im ready for a glass of wine and a foot massage haha


----------



## craigbaby

Thanks eclaire! That really raises my spirits! Everyone in my family also gets pregnant immediately, some back to back!, so I have been a little sad. This definitely gives me hope!


----------



## Bing28

MnGmakes3 said:


> Bing28 said:
> 
> 
> Turtle - I've heard you can still get a bit of ewcm after ovulation. Do you get any other symptoms? For me, my nips always hurt the day after ovulating so that my sign.
> 
> MnG - boot camp sounds fun! Just wish I had the motivation to do something like that. I have decided to so the Walk 1000 Mile challenge this year. It's not as hard core as what your doing. You basically have to walk 1000 in a year. It works out about 20miles a week, just under 3 miles a day. Only managed 8 miles this week though because of being ill, so I have lots of making up to do!
> 
> Eclaire - I hope you get yours too!
> 
> DHB - good luck with your healthy eating plan!
> 
> 1000 miles a year really isnt that hard, Im sure you'll do it in under a year! Thats a great challenge though! Do you have a job that you can walk a lot or extra? I average about 8 to 10 miles/day at work and by the time 330 comes Im ready for a glass of wine and a foot massage hahaClick to expand...

Nope - unfortunately I'm an accountant so I'm sat at a desk for 8 hours a day! So it's a real challenge for me! :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing28 said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bing28 said:
> 
> 
> Turtle - I've heard you can still get a bit of ewcm after ovulation. Do you get any other symptoms? For me, my nips always hurt the day after ovulating so that my sign.
> 
> MnG - boot camp sounds fun! Just wish I had the motivation to do something like that. I have decided to so the Walk 1000 Mile challenge this year. It's not as hard core as what your doing. You basically have to walk 1000 in a year. It works out about 20miles a week, just under 3 miles a day. Only managed 8 miles this week though because of being ill, so I have lots of making up to do!
> 
> Eclaire - I hope you get yours too!
> 
> DHB - good luck with your healthy eating plan!
> 
> 1000 miles a year really isnt that hard, Im sure you'll do it in under a year! Thats a great challenge though! Do you have a job that you can walk a lot or extra? I average about 8 to 10 miles/day at work and by the time 330 comes Im ready for a glass of wine and a foot massage hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Nope - unfortunately I'm an accountant so I'm sat at a desk for 8 hours a day! So it's a real challenge for me! :)Click to expand...

Replace your desk with a treadmill? :haha:


----------



## emma4g63

MnGmakes3 said:


> Does anyone here use the CBFM??

I use the CBFM.. first cycle though

cd21 today and still reading high :dohh:


----------



## MnGmakes3

emma4g63 said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone here use the CBFM??
> 
> I use the CBFM.. first cycle though
> 
> cd21 today and still reading high :dohh:Click to expand...

Are you supposed to use FMU with it? From what I thought LH surge is through the afternoon so I'm a bit confused. I havent gotten the monitor yet either so just curious. .. did it work the first month for you? Mine should be here in the next few days but I doubt by cd5 and I think thats the cut off for using it ?? :shrug:


----------



## Turtle0630

Bing, as stupid as this sounds, I really don't know! My boobs have been a little sore so I suppose maybe I already did O like you're guessing? That's really good to know that you can have ewcm sometimes even after O. I'm just so confused! :haha: I think I'll do the opk when I get home to help give me an idea, and then bd just to be safe. DH is getting off work a little late today so I'm going to just greet him with a drink and wearing some lingerie to help get him in the mood. That should do the trick. :winkwink: I've been using Pre-Seed for the first time this month so I'll be really annoyed if all of our "good timing" was for nothing! Maybe I'll temp tomorrow too, just to see if it's above my normal cover line or not... The challenge you're doing sounds great! I think that's a wonderful idea! :)

MnG, replace your desk with a treadmill.... :rofl: Too funny! Maybe I'll have to look into doing that too! ;)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Turtle0630 said:


> Bing, as stupid as this sounds, I really don't know! My boobs have been a little sore so I suppose maybe I already did O like you're guessing? That's really good to know that you can have ewcm sometimes even after O. I'm just so confused! :haha: I think I'll do the opk when I get home to help give me an idea, and then bd just to be safe. DH is getting off work a little late today so I'm going to just greet him with a drink and wearing some lingerie to help get him in the mood. That should do the trick. :winkwink: I've been using Pre-Seed for the first time this month so I'll be really annoyed if all of our "good timing" was for nothing! Maybe I'll temp tomorrow too, just to see if it's above my normal cover line or not... The challenge you're doing sounds great! I think that's a wonderful idea! :)
> 
> MnG, replace your desk with a treadmill.... :rofl: Too funny! Maybe I'll have to look into doing that too! ;)


Hey I'm all for supporting you ladies in all of your goals ;)

Keep us posted on that opk!!!


----------



## mrs n

Ok so any symptoms from anyone x


----------



## Mummafrog

Mh_ccl - It might be too late for implantation but not too late for implantation bleeding! It can be delayed by days and come out brownish colour. How are you feeling? Have you tested? :)

Craigbaby - it took us about 4 cycles with our first, I say about because the timing wasn't right on some of them. But normal is anywhere up to a year hunny.. but I understand if you want to test him just for peace of mind :thumbup:

Bing - Hello! Eep sounds exciting this month, I want you to test now! :happydance:

Turtle - Your cycle sounds like a confuzzling one, I reckon you will have already ov'd though, have you taken the opk yet?? 

AFM - Ugh coming off the pill is making me feel horrendous, it was like 4 weeks ago that I stopped it, 5dpo today. Soo sick and bloated and no appetite at all and I just feel sore and achey and bleeergh. Going to have a bath now with my cutie Demi :cloud9:


----------



## Laura726

I'm still waiting on af. She's due tomorrow at the latest. I'm still spotting. This has been going on for six days. I really don't know what to do. There's no cramping... It's so weird.


----------



## Turtle0630

Nope, haven't taken it yet, still at work. I should be home in about 1 1/2 hours though and will be taking it then...I'll keep you ladies updated! Sorry that you're still feeling so crappy from coming off the pill. I remember it was not fun at all! :(

Laura, I do tend to spot off and on for 3-5 days before AF arrives. Some months it's less and only like 1 day, some months it's more like 5. But I'd say 3-5 is the average. I never used to do that before, even off the pill. So I know it's weird for you, but maybe this is just a weird month and that's all it is? I do hope you get answers soon, one way or another! :hugs:


----------



## BabyWanted_

I'm really sorry if this is tmi, but I'm driving muzelf crazy again! I'm like... SUPERgassy today and the last 4 days! It's SO annoying! And then I go sit on the toilet and nothing comes! I want this to be 'a symptom', but then again, I want every stupid twitch to be a symptom these days... 
My temperature went down a little this morning compared to yesterday. Still well above my coverline, but not a good sign I guess..

I really admire the girls on here who have been trying for longer periods and are still sane! I'm loosing my mind already and it's only the first month! I wish BFP's for all of you, asap!


----------



## Laura726

I hope so too turtle.


----------



## Desiree1694

I'm not sure how yous are all doing it I'm going crazy and have 8 days left I can't even concentrate :wacko:


----------



## Tryin4No2

Ok. So I have seen a lot of ladies temping successfully. I tried it before and I couldn't catch on and it made no sense to me. I'd love to give it another shot. Would someone please explain to me "Temping For Dummies"? &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Desiree1694

I'm not due for period until January 15 how early could I see a positive


----------



## hiphophooray

Hello ladies! Can I please be added? I am testing around the 20th. Ttc #2. A cyst last cycle totally trickle me, so I am trying my best not to symptom spot this time around.good luck everyone!!


----------



## Eclaire

Desiree- it depends on how long your lp is. Average lp length is between 12 and 16 days. The longer your lp is, the earlier you are more likely to get an early answer. So if you test two days early it could be between 10-14 dpo. Most women won't get a bfp until at least 10 dpo and that depends on how sensitive your test is and how quickly your hcg increases. This site can help you determine how soon you can test depending on the hpt you use. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/brands.php


----------



## Eclaire

Tryin here is a quick low down on temping. 

Use a basal body thermometer (one that goes to two decimal places).
Temp either orally or vaginally at approximately the same time each morning before you get out of bed or speak.
Use an application like fertilityfriend.com to track your temp, time and cm. You can also track the frequency you bd as well as any opks and symptoms. 
Generally speaking you will be able confirm ovulation by seeing a shift in temperature immediately following ovulation. The temp shift can be slight like .3 degrees to higher. After ovulation your temperature will be higher as progesterone takes over. For most women your temp will drop the day af comes. 

That is a short dirty explanation. I can go in more detail if you would like.


----------



## Desiree1694

Thanks for your reply my cycle is usually 28 days I'm making myself crazy I think


----------



## MnGmakes3

Eclaire said:


> Tryin here is a quick low down on temping.
> 
> Use a basal body thermometer (one that goes to two decimal places).
> Temp either orally or vaginally at approximately the same time each morning before you get out of bed or speak.
> Use an application like fertilityfriend.com to track your temp, time and cm. You can also track the frequency you bd as well as any opks and symptoms.
> Generally speaking you will be able confirm ovulation by seeing a shift in temperature immediately following ovulation. The temp shift can be slight like .3 degrees to higher. After ovulation your temperature will be higher as progesterone takes over. For most women your temp will drop the day af comes.
> 
> That is a short dirty explanation. I can go in more detail if you would like.

:thumbup: what she said. :)


----------



## startd

I was due on the 10th, but I've started AF early.

Feeling pretty gutted.

I know we've only been ttc for a short period, but we had so many things working in our favour this month. Both on holiday, relaxed, lots of fun BD.... My boobs grew 2 sizes in a day about 5dpo and became very sore on the sides, and I had constant twinges. 2 days ago they stopped, no AF symptoms, and suddenly the witch arrived.

Very disappointed. On to February...


----------



## Mummafrog

Awwh I'm so sorry startd.. it's extra disappointing when you think it might be your month :( Are you sure it's AF? X


----------



## startd

Mummafrog said:


> Awwh I'm so sorry startd.. it's extra disappointing when you think it might be your month :( Are you sure it's AF? X

It is always disappointing. The TWW is a bit of an emotional roller coaster! I'm pretty sure.

I really do have a lot of respect for people who do this long term.

Just need to keep the end goal in mind....


----------



## hiphophooray

Does anyone have any experience with cysts? I normally o around cd 18 I think. Last cycle I had a cyst and delayed AF by weeks. That was on the right ovary. This cycle I had a pos opk on cd 16, o pains left side, on cd 18 so I assumed that was the day I o'd. Well had a pos opk today and more o pains left side, so im confused. The last two cycles that were longer, the result of a cyst I believe both times, the following cycle was shorter by a day or two. Has anyone experienced o changes with a cyst? It was a corpus luteum cyst


----------



## dojenstein

Wow so much action in our thread again. I guess when trapped inside during the cold there's not much else to do...:haha:

I just got home from work so I'm sorry that I haven't been able to keep up with everyone. We're not allowed to go online during the workday (boo) but I sneak on my phone during lunch. 

How's everyone holding up so far in the TWW? It's 3 DPO for me today and time seems to be dragging soooooo sllllloowwwwly. I'll never be able to hold out until 10 DPO to test. I'll probably break out the Wondfos at 7, which is still like over 3 days away! 

Welcome to the new ladies.


----------



## Mummafrog

I don't have much knowledge of cysts, sorry :/

I was awake ALL night, partly because I had a late nap and couldn't go to sleep and partly because of fussy baby, sort of half and half. Dragged us out of bed at 8am feeling like death, she's happy though of course! :haha: lying in bed last night I had a lot of dull achey cramping which got strong enough to be 'annoying' but not really painful, didn't think about painkillers or anything. It's 6dpo today... so that might be related? X


----------



## Babylove100

Hi ladies :hi:

Can I join please, will be 'officially' testing on 12th. But I am a weak poasaholic so have started testing already :haha: I'm only 6dpo!! I know I know :wacko:


----------



## BabyWanted_

Hi all! 
I used An OPK on fmu this morning. I guess it was still too early, but I couldn't stop myself. I decided not to use the OPK for it they are meant, so I just decided to give it a try, in stead of wasting a hpt...
It gave me an almost invisible pinkish line, could ofcourse be residual LH and not HCG, but it's a little glimmer of new hope. 

I'm so tired of waiting! I need to just KNOW, even if it's not my month... Any of you know this feeling?


----------



## DHBH0930

No experiences with cysts here either...

TWW is super hard, though with a short LP it's over pretty quick, which I'd trade for a longer LP, 10 days IS technically enough but on the very low end. Hope Bcomplex helps! I'd be happy with even 11 or 12 days...

So looks like slow rise for me this month. When playing with FF if I put in slightly higher temps that follow my current trend it gives me solid crosshairs on cd16... so at least there is that!

Anyone else a slow riser after O? Wonder why this month is different for me...

Hoping my new weight loss adventure helps keep me distracted for my TWW

GL ladies! Hope your TWW flys by and ends with a BFP!


----------



## littlejune

Hi ladies, I haven't been very active on this thread- my bad. Congrats to all the :bfp: testers! :dust: to everyone else. I did test on the 5th- I used a cheapo store brand frer and it was neg. However, I honestly got tired of watching it- so there's a minuscule chance it turned pos after I threw it away. I only say this because now is CD 38 I am 6 days late. I will test again on the 10th. 

Good luck all!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Good morning ladies! Wishing you all a great day!


----------



## Tryin4No2

Eclaire said:


> Tryin here is a quick low down on temping.
> 
> Use a basal body thermometer (one that goes to two decimal places).
> Temp either orally or vaginally at approximately the same time each morning before you get out of bed or speak.
> Use an application like fertilityfriend.com to track your temp, time and cm. You can also track the frequency you bd as well as any opks and symptoms.
> Generally speaking you will be able confirm ovulation by seeing a shift in temperature immediately following ovulation. The temp shift can be slight like .3 degrees to higher. After ovulation your temperature will be higher as progesterone takes over. For most women your temp will drop the day af comes.
> 
> That is a short dirty explanation. I can go in more detail if you would like.

Eclaire Thank you times a million! :flower: So the temp spike is after ovulation and I want it to stay high. That's what I'm understanding. I had to delete my phone app because I was relying too much on the app rather than signs from my body. Since then I have learned that I ovulate later in my cycle, cd19, and have a shorter LP. Now I'd like to try temping again since learning this new information. 

Thanks for taking the time to explain!


----------



## DHBH0930

Tryin4No2 said:


> Eclaire Thank you times a million! :flower: So the temp spike is after ovulation and I want it to stay high. That's what I'm understanding. I had to delete my phone app because I was relying too much on the app rather than signs from my body. Since then I have learned that I ovulate later in my cycle, cd19, and have a shorter LP. Now I'd like to try temping again since learning this new information.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to explain!

Yes you are looking for a temp rise after O, however some women some cycles it jumps quickly up, making it obvious just a day or 2 after. Like my chart last month.

Or sometimes it goes up slowly over a period of a few days. Like my current chart, O is cd 16 (as long as my temps continue to gradually rise) so it's harder to see O till almost a week or so after


----------



## Eclaire

I am glutton for punishment today. I still feel sick and didn't sleep well again last night. I tested this am at 10dpo to see if there was a hint of a line so I could take cold medicine. Of course it was a bfn. I still won't take any meds just incase, but I am losing hope for this month.


----------



## Tryin4No2

DHBH0930 said:


> Yes you are looking for a temp rise after O, however some women some cycles it jumps quickly up, making it obvious just a day or 2 after. Like my chart last month.
> 
> Or sometimes it goes up slowly over a period of a few days. Like my current chart, O is cd 16 (as long as my temps continue to gradually rise) so it's harder to see O till almost a week or so after

DHBH This is why I got frustrated before and quit temping. Bodies are so complicated!!


----------



## Turtle0630

Good morning, everyone! :hi:

BabyWanted, I am definitely not trying to shatter your hope, but I will say that for me and I believe quite a few women, there's ALWAYS at least a faint line of an opk, regardless of where in my cycle I am. Nowhere near positive of course, but something there. But, I will try to restore your hope by telling you that I heard that while an opk will eventually pick up hcg, it doesn't actually pick it up (and therefore turn the opk positive) until well after an hpt would have already detected the hcg. In other words, you'll get a positive on a hpt before you ever would an opk. So not all hope is lost! :)

Desiree, hang in there hon! You can do this, I have faith! :hugs:

Hiphop, hi and welcome! :hi: I'll get you added. Good luck!!! I had a TON of symptoms last cycle too and was totally convinced, more so than any other cycle so far (other than my first cycle off the pill). When AF arrived, I was pretty convinced that I must have had some cysts going on instead, based on all of the cramping and pulling I had the entire tww, plus the other symptoms I had. I never confirmed it, but I feel ya on that! I hope things are better for you this cycle and you get your real bfp! :)

Startd, sorry that AF started early for you this cycle! :hugs: Good luck in February! You're of course welcome to hang out here to chat with us while killing time if you'd like! 

Dojen, this is a busy thread for sure! I love it! Keeps me entertained and helps to pass the time. 

Mummafrog, so sorry that you were up all night! I hope you're at least able to take a nap today while dd is down for hers! :)

Babylove, hi and welcome! :hi: Nice to see you again! I'll get you added, and good luck!

DHBH, sorry that you're body is being so confusing! Why can't they just act normal every month and do what we want them to do?!

Littlejune, it's sounding very promising with you being so late! Can't wait for you to test on Saturday!!!

MnG, hi! Wishing you a great day as well! :flower:

Eclaire, rats for the bfn! :( I still have my fingers crossed for you!

Tryin4, good luck! I hope the temping goes smoothly for you this time around! :thumbup:

Afm, I took the opk yesterday when I got home and it was definitely negative...nowhere near positive! So I would say that either A) I did O on Sunday or Monday like I had originally thought and the ewcm yesterday was just a fluke, or B) it would have been positive for me had a taken one on Tuesday, and I was actually Oing yesterday. I did have cramps again yesterday but they felt the same as the ones I had on Monday, only less intense. So I'm thinking it was really Sunday or Monday as I had originally thought. Who knows. Stupid confusing body! :dohh:


----------



## craigbaby

BFN this morning at 13 dpo... I am definitely out. :(


----------



## Eclaire

Craigbaby when is af due?


----------



## MUMOF5

I caved and tested this afternoon at 10dpo (been on a nightshift with an 8hr hold), so was equivalent of fmu. Tested with a FRER and got a BFN. My luteal phase is 12-13 days so I'm pretty sure that I would've got a positive by now with a FRER. So I'm pretty certain I'm out. Won't test again unless AF doesn't show. Good luck to all those still testing xx


----------



## craigbaby

AF is due on Saturday :(


----------



## Tryin4No2

Expecting af tomorrow or soon after and I think I'm feeling the dreaded symptoms of her arrival! &#128553; But! If that's the case I'll look forward to February and perhaps a Valentines Day :bfp:!

You ladies have renewed my spirits! :dust:


----------



## coucou11

Hi all! I'd love to join... I haven't gotten my crosshairs yet but pretty sure I O'd in the past day or two. So I'll be testing... let's say on the 21. My LP is usually pretty short (9-10 days) so in all likelihood I'll have an inkling before that date, but I'd like to hold out if possible.

Good luck everyone and congrats to the BFP!


----------



## Tryin4No2

Welcome Coucou! :hi: And good luck!! :dust:


----------



## Tryin4No2

Startd... I'm sorry! :hug: to you and good luck in February!!


----------



## Laura726

Had a spot of red this morning when I wiped, but nothing since. Af is due today but she hasn't shown yet. Of course the day isn't over just yet either. Cervix is high and soft like my lips. I know that means nothing either. Will update if anything changes. Good luck to all you wonderful ladies.


----------



## Eclaire

Laura are you planning to test again or just wait this out?


----------



## Laura726

Testing tomorrow.


----------



## littlejune

Good luck Laura!! I still have no normal af symptoms or further spotting beyond the tiniest bit I had a few days ago- but I have weird pressure and mild but on and off back cramping. It's not the intense hot feeling of AF but more dull.Who knows.


----------



## Eclaire

Littlejune those were the only symptoms I had when pregnant with my daughter. Hope they are positive signs for you too.


----------



## Laura726

Still no af, but I went ahead and tested tonight with a bfn. Oh well, guess I'll wait it out and see if I get af next month. Guess this was just an off cycle or something.


----------



## littlejune

Eclaire said:


> Littlejune those were the only symptoms I had when pregnant with my daughter. Hope they are positive signs for you too.

Thanks eclaire! I am very nervous because we hadn't *planned* on getting pregnant JUST yet, but we will be very happy nonetheless! We will find out soon, hopefully! The back aches keep making me think its af but it's not- just moderately uncomfortable back pain.


----------



## snshine23

Can I join the group? I am new to the threads as of today and am currently 8 DPO. DH and I have been TTC #2 since March and this TWW seems to be draggginnggg! I'm not feeling too confident since I am feeling symptoms that I have felt in other months, but I am just praying really hard that this cycle is it for us. This month I tried baby aspirin and Mucinex :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Welcome snshine! Good luck to you and everyone else testing this wk.


Afm, I'm cd4 :coffee: and ready for AF to hit the road!


----------



## littlejune

Welcome, snshine!


----------



## Sophiasmom

I always forget what a Rollercoaster the tww can be. With both kids I got my bfp's at 9 and 10dpo. It's so tough getting bfns yesterday and today (it's still way early, I know) 

Yesterday and today I've been feeling stronger pinchy pains in my right lower abdomen, feels like it's in my uterus. Reeally hoping it's implantation, but would it be weird for it to happen so late?


----------



## Mrs_Right

Hi ladies may I join you? Hi turtle and mng, I remember you from last year! I decided to take a few months off TTC as my cycles went wacky and unpredictable. Had a couple of 43+ day cycles followed by a 26 day cycle! Now I think (Fx'd) I've settled on 30-31 days so we're trying again!
CD15 today. Set to O CD18 so I'm hoping I get my +opk tomorrow! A blaring - today so maybe I'll be late? I hope not, waiting to O can be just as hard as the TTW!!
**baby dust to you all


----------



## emma4g63

welcome sunshine..

sorry about your BFN laura.. did AF come ?? FX not!!!

how is everyone else..

CD23 here and stlll no POS opk!!! 
BORED OF WAITING!!


----------



## justagirl2

hi everyone- I hope it is okay that I join! I am sort of in the TWW by mistake but it is still a roller coaster... the boards helped me pass the time before! I have a nearly 7 mo old whom I am still breastfeeding. I finally had my first AF in December. I thought I ovulated last week as that would have been my usual day and I got EWCM and cramps... so DH and I haven't been very careful this week. I thought it was weird I was STILL having EWCM yesterday (a week of it! and a lot!) so I took an opk and it was positive! and we had BD'd the night before. whoops. I'm not sure what my body is doing as this is my first cycle and we are NTNP... I've never had this before. EWCM for so long I mean and even worse cramps. has anyone else?? is it a breastfeeding thing? is my body just gearing up to release an egg but failing?

anyway I have no idea what my luteal phase will be and I hear implantation is just trickier while breastfeeding so we shall see. ideally we were going to start trying again in March so that isn't too far away... 

ps Bing I was happy to find you here! tho I'm so sorry you're still here!! fingers majorly crossed this will be your year!!

test date- I think ill do jan 20. THANKS!


----------



## Bing28

Morning everyone! :wave:

How is everyone? I haven't had chance to catch up properly yet but will do shortly. 

So, afm - AF was due yesterday/today but that's going off me guessing I ovulated on CD14 which was Christmas Day. I didn't use OPK's or temp this cycle, just roughly know when I ovulated from my EWCM and the fact my nips were super sensitive on Boxing Day, which they always get like the day after ovulating. Anyway no AF yet. So FX'd she stays away but I have a feeling she'll show her face by the end of today! 

Off to catch up now! 
X


----------



## emma4g63

OMG CD23 ITS FINALLY HERE

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/20150109_083956_zps6viwcd45.jpg


----------



## Bing28

Welcome to the new ladies and sorry to those that got a visit from the witch and to those who got BFN's. 

MnG - if only I could replace my desk with a treadmill! :rofl: How are you finding the cbfm?

Turtle - From the sounds of it I would say you ovulated Sunday or Monday too. GL this cycle. Btw...How did you find the preseed? We use it and love it, as I can suffer from dryness at times so it really helps things go more smoothly! 

Momma frog - I hope your feeling better today 

Laura - I sometimes get spotting before AF too. I find mines worse when I've had a stressful cycle. 

Baby wanted - no matter where someone is on there TTC journey, the TWW is always difficult. :hug:

Hiphop - sorry no experience with cysts. I hope you get some answers. 

DBH - when I use to temp I had months where my temp shot up straight away and other months where it didn't rise until 4 days after ovulation. I just put it down to every cycle being different. 

Little june - GL when you test again. Things definitely sound good for you! 

Eclaire - remember there is always hope! :hug:

Trying4no2 - I like the sound of a valentines BFP! Good thinking! :thumbup:

Sophia - I think implantation can happen any time between 6-12dpo.

Mrs right/Emma - go catch that eggy! 

Just - how lovely to see you again! Wow 8 months old already! Has it really been that long?! And to think I was on these boards when you announced your first BFP! Good luck for no.2! And thank you...I do have a feeling this will be my year! :)

Anyway I have a busy weekend planned as I'm hosting a dinner party for some friends who are visiting...so lots more drinking and eating (as if I didn't do enough of that over Christmas!). So I won't be around until Monday now. Have a great weekend everyone and I'll catch up with you all on Monday Xx


----------



## Mummafrog

Justagirl2 - Oh my god we're in exactly the same situation haha. Can we be buddies? My girl will be 7 months on the 13th and we also had an oops this month when I was almost definitely ovulating, released the egg the day after our fun I'm sure of it. Also still breastfeeding, I haven't had a period yet though but I was on the mini pill until a month ago which stops my periods anyway so I don't know whether it was the pill or breastfeeding.. but yeah I'm sure I ovulated on the 2nd. 
I do recognise your profile picture, must have seen you around :) 
So 7-8dpo today! Getting the urge to pee on things.. :dohh:

Emma is that an ovulation test? YAY :happydance:get some :sex: going on haha

Bing thanks hun, we have all caught up on sleep, phew.. and baby is not poorly today so things are looking up. We're going to see my lovely friend on the coast today because it's her birthday :thumbup: Have a brilliant dinner party!!


----------



## Mummafrog

Because we're going away today and probably saturday night as well.. I should probably leave my tests here and test on sunday when we come back which will be about 9-10dpo.. but I almost want to take some with me. How stupid...


----------



## snshine23

Thank you for welcoming me! I swore I wasn't going to test early, but then I found a Dollar Tree test in my drawer and the urge to POAS took over! Not sure why I did it, I'm only 9 DPO and of course there's a stupid ghost test line. Now I just have more to obsess over!!


----------



## DHBH0930

Bing: thanks! It's nice to know someone else has experienced both types of rises. I knew both were possible, but wasn't sure if one woman can switch between the two sometimes. When do you plan on testing??? :flower:

Emma: yay for positive opk!!! Go catch that eggy :winkwink:

Snshine and mummafrog: preaching to the choir, I think we are all poas obsessed! :haha: good luck holding out! 

AFM: crosshairs today!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: 3 dpo so officially in the TWW, though for me it's more like the TDW (10 day wait) with short LP :? So 7 more days! 

Looking forward to more BFPs on here!


----------



## Tryin4No2

Good morning ladies! Still no af this morning. Sometimes when I think she's going to show up and it's taking forever DH and I BD to...ya know...jump start things (that may be a little tmi...sorry). So we did yesterday and still nothing this morning. I haven't bought any hpts because I know I'd just waste them too early. 10dpo and still waiting!

How's everyone else? Laura! Waiting to hear those results girl!


----------



## Sophiasmom

Justagirl2- I've had the same thing happen while bfing both kids. Some ppl just ovulate some easily- I had 3 to 4 months of mostly EWCM and ovulation cramps and positive opks off and on. But no egg. I didn't really ovulate either time until I stopped nursing (but again that's different for everyone ) but now I FEEL ovulation. Every. Bit. Ow. Good and bad. Hope that your eggie did release this time!


----------



## Tryin4No2

Ok so I know I said I don't have any hpts, but I DO have some opks &#9786;&#65039; So I took one just now and here's the result 10dpo read at 3 minutes. What do we think?? Do I need to go get a hpt?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Turtle0630

Good morning, ladies! Hope everyone is well! I'll be out of town this weekend so probably won't be able to update properly or get any new ladies added (although I'll try!)...so please bear with me over the weekend! :)

Craigbaby, you're not out yet! Are you just going to wait it out now, or do you plan to test again?

MUMOF, you're not out yet either! I know it's easy to get discouraged this far into it, but some women really don't get their bfp until after AF is due. When are you due to start?

Tryin4, that's great that AF is still staying away so far! Yay! I have my FX that it continues to stay away for you! :)

Coucou, hi and welcome! :hi: I'll get you added, and good luck!!! :)

Laura, any news, have you tested yet? I'm hopeful for you! I hope the :witch: has continued to stay away.

Littlejune, your symptoms are sounding really positive! Yay! And it's even more encouraging that Eclaire had those symptoms with her bfp. Good luck, I'm hopeful for you! :)

Snshine, hi and welcome! :hi: What day would you like me to get you added for? I'll just put you down as TBD until you let me know one. :) What did you think of the Mucinex? I've heard of people doing that...does it really work? Good luck! :)

MnG, how are you feeling after boot camp last night? I hope you're not feeling as bad as you were on Wednesday! :hugs:

Sophias, how many dpo are you now? I second what someone else said, implantation can be anywhere 6-12dpo on average. I really hope that's what it is for you! :)

Mrs_Right, hi!!! Nice to see you again! I'm glad to hear that you cycles have started to sort themselves out, finally. That must be a huge relief! Good luck, I really hope you get your pos opk today! What day do you want me to put you down for? Or would you rather give me a date after you get your pos opk, when you have a better idea? Go catch that eggie! :winkwink:

Justa, hi and welcome to you as well! :hi: It sounds like your body was doing some crazy things this cycle, I don't blame you for being a little confused by it! :haha: I'll get you added, and good luck! :)

Emma, yay for the pos opk!!! Now go catch that eggie! :winkwink: Good luck!!!

Bing! That's great news that there's still no AF yet! You wrote that a little bit ago, is that still the case? Do you plan to test at any point if she doesn't start? Ohhhh, I so have my FX for you!!! :D Oh, and we're loving the Pre-Seed as well! I've had less of a problem with dryness since getting off the pill (we used to have to use lube most of the time and haven't really since I came off the pill) but still of course noticed a HUGE difference with it. I would say we were both fans of it! :haha: I'm thinking since there's so much of it (and I don't use anywhere near the full plunger each time so we're sure to have extra), I'll probably try to save using the plunger method with it for around O day to utilize it giving those swimmers more of the...fluid...they need to get where they're going (I don't think I typically create enough cm), and maybe just use it like normal lube the rest of the month. So far, two thumbs up! :haha: Anyways, hope you have fun at your dinner party tonight, and have a nice weekend!

Yoga, how have you been doing? I hope you've had a nice week! :flower:

Mummfrog, glad to hear you're all caught up on your sleep now! That's so funny that you're tempted to take some tests with you when you go out of town! :haha: I can completely understand the urge, but I would try to leave them personally, if at all possible! I get so annoyed with myself when I test too early, and leaving them would eliminate that temptation! :)

Snshine, I just saw that you updated that you tested and got a bfn...don't give up hope yet! You're still in this until the :witch: arrives! :hugs:

DHBH, yay for crosshairs finally! Wahoo!!! :dance: Welcome officially to the tww! 

Tryin4, just saw your updated post with the opk...hmmm, that's a tough call!!! I know opk's don't pick up hcg until after an hpt would, and that it really has to be positive to be considered a good sign pregnancy wise. That being said, that looks pretty damn positive to me! If it were me, I probably would go get an hpt and try it out! Good luck, and please keep us posted!!!


----------



## DHBH0930

Tryin4 I agree! Usually to get a positive on an opk is after you'd get one on a hpt, so :test: 

GL let us know! Hope it's a good sign for you!


----------



## littlejune

DHB- good luck on the tortuous wait! only 7 short days...right? lol

tryin4- dtd always speeds up my af too- this month I have like a negative 10 desire for any of that- poor dh, he's very patient with my mood swings. I assured him, preg or not- being 7 days late means there are some funky hormones and to bear with me. Now for you- go get a preg test!! Good luck!!

turtle- have fun out of town, get some good mental and physical r&r

afm- I am cd 39- that makes me at least 7 days late. I have watery cm and always feel 'wet' I am regularly checking for af, even though my backaches and cramps feel much less hot and sharp than they normally do. I will test again tomorrow. I have also been waking up in the early am feeling super nauseated but I don't throw up. That's a tricky symptom though, I have a GI disorder where when I flare I throw up a lot- so nausea could mean I ate too much salad lol.


----------



## Mummafrog

Tryin4 I'll be interested to see if you get a BFP, I am wishing so hard for you that this is it! I've heard there is an LH surge just before af as well which is why people say it's not reliable, but surely not enough to give you a dark line like that :D testest!

Haha okaay turtle I won't take them, for you! But I'm doing one when I get home ;) 

Wow littlejune, that must be so confusing.. but you know it just takes time for some ladies to see a bfp. Missing your period is the biggest sign and the one everyone wants. I really pray you see those two lines so soon x it took my friend till she was 7 weeks to see one, and a different friend till six weeks.

Still feeling crampy on and off and uninterested in food and a bit sicky.. but could just be me haha. My symptoms last time started about 4 days before af was due and it was stupidly intense cramping, slight waves of nausea/dizzyness and weird lumps under my armpits.. so I'll be looking out for those things :p


----------



## Tryin4No2

Bfn ladies :cry: there's still a few days left to hope so I'm not counting myself out til the evil :witch: shows up! Thanks for your support ladies! :flower:


----------



## coucou11

Trying4No2 you are definitely not out! 10dpo is quite early.

littlejune, very confusing! Could you have O'd late? I hope you get some answers soon.

Thanks everyone for the welcome! 

Got my solid crosshairs on FF today, makes me 4 dpo. I have had a bunch of mild cramping yesterday and today, very strange. It's unlike any of my other cycles. We'll see... I'm glad the weekend is here.


----------



## ROnOW

Hi ladies

Just an update :) af still hasn't shown up I am now 6 days late. I took a test on 5th and 6th both were bfn. I am going to test again this evening as see what happens if it's still bfn then I will be making a doctors appoint for Monday. I have never been this late before, so frustrating


----------



## Akirkland

Hello Ladies! Mind if I join, this is our first month of NTNP and AF is due around the 25th so I'll be testing then. Although I know it's going to be a real struggle to not do it anytime sooner. I think I'm about to ovulate or am ovulating now but I am truly going to start the TWW on Sunday or Monday.

Good luck to everyone! Lots of baby :dust:


----------



## Laura726

emma4g63 said:


> welcome sunshine..
> 
> sorry about your BFN laura.. did AF come ?? FX not!!!
> 
> how is everyone else..
> 
> CD23 here and stlll no POS opk!!!
> BORED OF WAITING!!

No, she still hasn't made an appearance. No more spotting either though. :shrug:



Turtle0630 said:


> Good morning, ladies! Hope everyone is well! I'll be out of town this weekend so probably won't be able to update properly or get any new ladies added (although I'll try!)...so please bear with me over the weekend! :)
> 
> Craigbaby, you're not out yet! Are you just going to wait it out now, or do you plan to test again?
> 
> MUMOF, you're not out yet either! I know it's easy to get discouraged this far into it, but some women really don't get their bfp until after AF is due. When are you due to start?
> 
> Tryin4, that's great that AF is still staying away so far! Yay! I have my FX that it continues to stay away for you! :)
> 
> Coucou, hi and welcome! :hi: I'll get you added, and good luck!!! :)
> 
> Laura, any news, have you tested yet? I'm hopeful for you! I hope the :witch: has continued to stay away.
> 
> Littlejune, your symptoms are sounding really positive! Yay! And it's even more encouraging that Eclaire had those symptoms with her bfp. Good luck, I'm hopeful for you! :)
> 
> Snshine, hi and welcome! :hi: What day would you like me to get you added for? I'll just put you down as TBD until you let me know one. :) What did you think of the Mucinex? I've heard of people doing that...does it really work? Good luck! :)
> 
> MnG, how are you feeling after boot camp last night? I hope you're not feeling as bad as you were on Wednesday! :hugs:
> 
> Sophias, how many dpo are you now? I second what someone else said, implantation can be anywhere 6-12dpo on average. I really hope that's what it is for you! :)
> 
> Mrs_Right, hi!!! Nice to see you again! I'm glad to hear that you cycles have started to sort themselves out, finally. That must be a huge relief! Good luck, I really hope you get your pos opk today! What day do you want me to put you down for? Or would you rather give me a date after you get your pos opk, when you have a better idea? Go catch that eggie! :winkwink:
> 
> Justa, hi and welcome to you as well! :hi: It sounds like your body was doing some crazy things this cycle, I don't blame you for being a little confused by it! :haha: I'll get you added, and good luck! :)
> 
> Emma, yay for the pos opk!!! Now go catch that eggie! :winkwink: Good luck!!!
> 
> Bing! That's great news that there's still no AF yet! You wrote that a little bit ago, is that still the case? Do you plan to test at any point if she doesn't start? Ohhhh, I so have my FX for you!!! :D Oh, and we're loving the Pre-Seed as well! I've had less of a problem with dryness since getting off the pill (we used to have to use lube most of the time and haven't really since I came off the pill) but still of course noticed a HUGE difference with it. I would say we were both fans of it! :haha: I'm thinking since there's so much of it (and I don't use anywhere near the full plunger each time so we're sure to have extra), I'll probably try to save using the plunger method with it for around O day to utilize it giving those swimmers more of the...fluid...they need to get where they're going (I don't think I typically create enough cm), and maybe just use it like normal lube the rest of the month. So far, two thumbs up! :haha: Anyways, hope you have fun at your dinner party tonight, and have a nice weekend!
> 
> Yoga, how have you been doing? I hope you've had a nice week! :flower:
> 
> Mummfrog, glad to hear you're all caught up on your sleep now! That's so funny that you're tempted to take some tests with you when you go out of town! :haha: I can completely understand the urge, but I would try to leave them personally, if at all possible! I get so annoyed with myself when I test too early, and leaving them would eliminate that temptation! :)
> 
> Snshine, I just saw that you updated that you tested and got a bfn...don't give up hope yet! You're still in this until the :witch: arrives! :hugs:
> 
> DHBH, yay for crosshairs finally! Wahoo!!! :dance: Welcome officially to the tww!
> 
> Tryin4, just saw your updated post with the opk...hmmm, that's a tough call!!! I know opk's don't pick up hcg until after an hpt would, and that it really has to be positive to be considered a good sign pregnancy wise. That being said, that looks pretty damn positive to me! If it were me, I probably would go get an hpt and try it out! Good luck, and please keep us posted!!!

Nope, :witch: hasn't shown yet. One day late...


----------



## Eclaire

A good friend of mine just had her baby. I am actually genuinely happy for her and feel no jealousy. It took her 18 months to conceive him and she had at least one chemical during that time. I know she was heart broken when I had my daughter because she wanted to be a mother so badly. Now her time is finally here and I know she will be an amazing mother. So I guess my point is that though it is really hard, waiting and trying is worth it.

Now if only I didn't have this cold then I could go and meet him.


----------



## Sophiasmom

Turtle- I'm 11dpo today. Should have been temping but was trying to be relaxed this month. Instead I'm not at all relaxed!!!


----------



## drjo718

I have a charting question...I decided to try temping for the first time this cycle. The problem is, I work nights so I don't sleep on a schedule and I don't sleep well. I know this will probably cause some difficulty interpreting the chart and possibly some erratic temp changes, but I figured I'd try. So last night I worked 7pm to 8am, and I'm trying to stay awake all day today so I can sleep at night during my 3 days off. Which means I won't be taking a temp today. Will it be a huge deal or will FF just make a dotted line between yesterday's temp and tomorrow's temp?


----------



## Eclaire

Drjo ff will do the dotted line between the two temps. It shouldn't be too big of a deal unless it is right around ovulation. They want the three temps post ovulation to confirm ovulation. Hope that answers your question.


----------



## Turtle0630

Littlejune, thanks! Unfortunately I don't think it will be good mental r&r, we're going to my grandma's house to help my mom go through things and clear it out (she passed away in October). It's like a home away from home for us and I spent a lot of time there growing up so clearing it out to get it ready to sell is really hard on all of us. But, the bright side is that we're all going (my parents and sister and her family) so that should be fun! :thumbup: I can't wait to hear what you find out when you test tomorrow, your symptoms are sounding so good!!!

Mummafrog, thanks for agreeing not to take them, just for me! :haha: It will be something to look forward to when you get back on Sunday! Just look at it that way! :winkwink:

Tryin4, I'm sorry it was a bfn. :( But that's a great attitude to have and you're right...you're not out yet! :hugs:

Coucou, that's great on getting your crosshairs! Yay!

ROn, that's so odd! I really hope it's leading to something good for you. Good thinking on making an appointment if it's still a bfn! Keep us posted!

Akirk, hi and welcome! :hi: I'll get you added, and good luck! :thumbup:

Laura, weren't you going to test again today? Or was that tomorrow?

Eclaire, that's wonderful news about your friend! I'm so happy for her! And thank you for telling us that uplifting story, it does help. :hugs: I hope you get over your cold soon!

Drjo, I second what Eclaire said about temping! :)


----------



## Bing28

Ladies please tell me your thoughts?!?! This pic was taken after 3 mins and I did the test after a 3 hour hold! 

Can this really be after all this time?!?

I don't know for sure but think I ovulated Xmas day so I would be 14dpo today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 56


----------



## Turtle0630

I see it, I see it!!!! Bing, congrats!!!!!! Soooo excited and happy for you!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Bing28

Thank you Turtle! I can't quite believe it right now! I don't think I will until I see those words on a digi! I'll buy one tomorrow to use Sunday morning. Xx


----------



## Eclaire

Bing you did it! I am so happy for you right now. And it looks like you made the right decision for your bridesmaid dress since if all goes well you will be about 6 months. Stick little bean stick!


----------



## Tryin4No2

Congratulations Bing!!!


----------



## Leti

Congratulations Bing!!! 
Please tell us if you did anything different this month and if you felt anything unusual during the TWW :happydance:


----------



## Bing28

Thank you so much ladies. I just want to see it in writing now to believe it. I did have a nice was planned to tell hubby when the time came but I couldn't keep it from him so I blabbed! :rofl: he wants to see it in writing too because the line is so much lighter than the control line yet.

Tbh your all going to hate me when I say it but I just relaxed a bit over Christmas and tried not to think about it. I didn't come on the boards at all, didn't go to acupuncture, ate and drank what I liked, didn't google anything and didn't use OPK's. We just went from ewcm as to when to bd and carried on taking our vitamins and using pre-seed as usual. 

The only thing I thought odd this cycle in the TWW was my boobs started hurting around 6dpo and have been tender on and off ever since. Usually they don't hurt until around 9dpo and only hurt for a few days before AF arrives. I also came down with a chesty cough around 9dpo but there is a lot going around where I am at the moment so not sure if that could be related or not. 

I'll update you all when I retest with FMU! 

Xx


----------



## Bing28

Eclaire said:


> Bing you did it! I am so happy for you right now. And it looks like you made the right decision for your bridesmaid dress since if all goes well you will be about 6 months. Stick little bean stick!

Arghhhh you remembered. That's so sweet of you. Yes definitely the right decision. My friend told me she had a premonition I was going to be around 5-6 months pregnant at her wedding! I can't believe she may be right! X


----------



## drjo718

Exciting bing! Can't wait to see your next test!


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Yeah Bing that is so exciting! Please keep us updated! I can't wait for you test again! :happydance: :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## crystlmcd

Congrats Bing! So happy for you!


----------



## ladyV84

Hi ladies, can I join please?? 
Firstly bing I've been reading this thread and see you just got your bfp! Huge congrats!!! Looking forward to seeing your next test!

I am ttc our third and this is our 5th cycle of trying. 
I am only 5dpo so still have ages to wait although I will prob do first test about 9dpo as I'm sooo impatient!

I have had some funny symptoms this cycle too- firstly and mainly is cramping. This has been since 3dpo and its pretty much constant. It feels like af cramps but obv too early for that... Boobs started hurting too today and again bit early for that...
Anyone else similar dpo to me? Xxx


----------



## MnGmakes3

Congrats Bing!!!!


----------



## dojenstein

Wow Congrats Bing! H&H 9 months. 

I'm still at work so I can only do sporadic trolling. There's so many new ladies. Welcome. 

I'm 5 DPO today and already broke down and tested. I know, I know. I seriously cannot help it. Of course it was BFN. But I'll probably test everyday until I get that BFP or AF shows her ugly face. 

Hoping we see some more BFPs in this thread!!! Baby dust!!!


----------



## littlejune

congrats bing!!!! yay!!

Welcome ladyv- hopefully this month is your lucky one!


----------



## mrs n

Congrats bing can't wait to see the pregnant on the digi because that's a blazing bfp so happy for you xx


----------



## Laura726

Congrats Bing! 




Turtle0630 said:


> Littlejune, thanks! Unfortunately I don't think it will be good mental r&r, we're going to my grandma's house to help my mom go through things and clear it out (she passed away in October). It's like a home away from home for us and I spent a lot of time there growing up so clearing it out to get it ready to sell is really hard on all of us. But, the bright side is that we're all going (my parents and sister and her family) so that should be fun! :thumbup: I can't wait to hear what you find out when you test tomorrow, your symptoms are sounding so good!!!
> 
> Mummafrog, thanks for agreeing not to take them, just for me! :haha: It will be something to look forward to when you get back on Sunday! Just look at it that way! :winkwink:
> 
> Tryin4, I'm sorry it was a bfn. :( But that's a great attitude to have and you're right...you're not out yet! :hugs:
> 
> Coucou, that's great on getting your crosshairs! Yay!
> 
> ROn, that's so odd! I really hope it's leading to something good for you. Good thinking on making an appointment if it's still a bfn! Keep us posted!
> 
> Akirk, hi and welcome! :hi: I'll get you added, and good luck! :thumbup:
> 
> Laura, weren't you going to test again today? Or was that tomorrow?
> 
> Eclaire, that's wonderful news about your friend! I'm so happy for her! And thank you for telling us that uplifting story, it does help. :hugs: I hope you get over your cold soon!
> 
> Drjo, I second what Eclaire said about temping! :)


I was going to test this morning but I used my last test last night... I'm going to try and wait a week and see if af shows.


----------



## Turtle0630

LadyV, hi and welcome! I'll definitely get you added! I am pretty sure I'm 4-5dpo now (although I could only be 2, my body has been weird this cycle) and I too have been having what feel like AF cramps since O day (or what I think was O day anyways). There was one day I didn't have them but have every other day. They're just constant now and have been for the last couple of days. :shrug: Obviously it's too early for AF like you mentioned. I don't know what's going on. I'd like to think it's a good sign, but I had a lot of cramping/pressure all tww last cycle too that turned out to be nothing. It wasn't quite like this though. I really hope it's something good, for both of us! Good luck! What day would you like me to add you for?

Dojen, that's hilarious that you tested so early! :haha: you're cracking me up! :)

Sorry you don't have any tests let, Laura! :(


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats Bing! That is awesome!!!!:happydance:

It may be faint, but is clearly visable, saw it right away. Especially since it's always harder to see in a picture, that's a definite positive! Can't wait to see it get darker for you!!!!


----------



## Eclaire

Do any of you ever get nervous to test? I am supposed to test tomorrow assuming the witch stays away but I am kind of dreading it. I really don't want to see another bfn. And if it is a squinter bfp I will fear another chemical. Oh how I wish this whole process could be easier and less of a roller coaster.


----------



## Julesillini8

Bing28 said:


> Ladies please tell me your thoughts?!?! This pic was taken after 3 mins and I did the test after a 3 hour hold!
> 
> Can this really be after all this time?!?
> 
> I don't know for sure but think I ovulated Xmas day so I would be 14dpo today.

Congrats bing! Not sure if you remember me from before, but I remember you from MnG's threads from the fall. And I always recognize that GORGEOUS wedding pic In Your profile!! 
Anyhow congrats on that bfp!
Sending everyone else testing soon some good double line vibes!


----------



## Mrs_Right

Congratulations Bing!! I see that line! Wishing you a H&H 9 months x
Mng please add me for the 25th
Welcome lady :)


----------



## coucou11

Eclaire said:


> Do any of you ever get nervous to test? I am supposed to test tomorrow assuming the witch stays away but I am kind of dreading it. I really don't want to see another bfn. And if it is a squinter bfp I will fear another chemical. Oh how I wish this whole process could be easier and less of a roller coaster.

I get nervous for sure! I am definitely trying to hold out as long as possible this time, till well after AF would be due. Just don't want to go through a chemical. Plus I had a MC in November so I just am trying to take it easy.

Congrats Bing!! Wonderful news!!


----------



## MamaBee413

Bing!!!!!! YAY! So happy for your news. H&H 9 months for sure!

LadyV, Turtle, and others wondering: I had some serious cramps shortly after ovulation. I knew they were too early for AF cramps and wondered if they were a sign. They were. I also had achy back pain. I know each time can produce different symptoms and a lot of pregnancy symptoms mirror AF symptoms, but I wanted to encourage you that those signs sound promising!


----------



## doctorsookie

I'm going to test on January 16th. :test::test::test::dust: for all!


----------



## Babylove100

Congratulations Bing!! :happydance:


----------



## BabyWanted_

First of all: congrats Bing! That is a BFP for sure!! I wish you a beautiful pregnancy!

Afm, I count myself out for this month. Yesterday in bed I had really bad cramps, and a head ache. I was convinced AF would've shown up by morning. She hasn't and the cramps are gone. However, my face looks like the moon, typical sign of AF for me. And my boobs are swollen as well. So if it's not today, it will be tomorrow, but the witch is coming :( 

I took another hpg, the dipstick kind. I'm 12dpo now, and still not the slightest shadowy second line in sight.. I would expect to at least see something by now, if I were pg... :(


----------



## Mummafrog

Bing I saw that line on my phone without being able to enlarge the pic.. you're fine ;) huge congratulations! ! Can't wait to see next test :D

Still crampy and sicky over here but nothing major. If I'm not pregnant I really do hope my periods return properly, still breastfeeding lots. Feels like they are going to! 

Good luck to everyone. Sorry it's hard to reply much on my phone xx


----------



## Bing28

Thanks so much for all your kind words.

Jules - of course I remember you from the earlier threads. :hugs: How are you and bump? 

Anyway I re-tested this morning and it's a bit darker. The top CB test was done on Tuesday (11dpo) with SMU but the faint line appeared after 10 mins so I thought it was an evap. The middle test was last night (14dpo) after a 3 hour hold, and bottom test this morning (15dpo) with FMU. :happydance:

Going to buy a digi today to use tomorrow morning just to make sure! :haha:

I know how hard it is for some of you to see the BFP's so you kind words really do mean a lot to me. You have all been there for me so much over these past 17 months and I really do appreciate it...and I will definitely be sticking around to see all you get your BFP's as i really do feel we are friends. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 37


----------



## Bing28

I've just had chance to catch up. Welcome to the new ladies :wave:

Mummafrog - did you leave the tests at home in the end? I would have so taken then with me! :haha:

Snshine - don't worry we have all been there POAS at 9dpo! I think in the past I did as early as 6dpo :dohh:

Trying4no2 - sorry for the BFN. FX'd AF stays away for you. 

Turtle - yes we never used the full amount of preseed either, it seemed way to slippery for us. For the first few months I used the plunger but after running out of plungers we just went back to basics and used fingers like a normal lubricant! (Sorry...tmi!) :haha: 

Littlejune / RonOw - have you tested again yet? 

Eclaire - I love your words about your friend! I'm sure she will be a super mummy! 

Lady V - FX'd the sore boobs are a sign! It was definitely my first sign. :thumbup:

Dojen - 5dpo? :rofl: :dohh: 

Laura - i bet you can't wait a week to test! :rofl: if you do manage it then you have incredibly strong willpower and I'm very jealous! 

Babywanted - remember your not out until the witch comes!


----------



## Emski51

OMG massive congrats Bing I am so happy for you what an amazing start to the new year :happydance: !!! Happy and healthy nine months


----------



## Babylove100

Hey emski :hi: wow can't believe your nearly 20 weeks already!!! :happydance:


----------



## emma4g63

Congrats bing..u deserve it
Beautiful lines


----------



## Mummafrog

Bing it's so amazing that it has been so long and suddenly here it is! A little bean burrowing in, all your own.. how are you feeling? Do you believe it is real at all? I still have moments of disbelief and my baby is 7 months ;) 

Yes I did manage to leave the tests at home! I think I diserve a parade :haha: I am having a wonderful time with my bridesmaids choosing their dresses :') when I get home tomorrow evening I'll be 9dpo so I'll try to wait till Monday morning xx


----------



## Emski51

Hey babylove I know its pretty scary I have my scan next Thursday so will be finding out if its a boy or girl I have been stalking your journal fingers crossed for Jan xx


----------



## DHBH0930

Bing: those lines look really good! You'll for sure see a digital say pregnant! 

AFM only 4 dpo, I don't usually SS, last month I had bad cramps at 7dpo and thought for sure it was implantation, and obvioisly wasn't, so I try not to look into every weird feeling. About a week left till I get to poas! Ugh seems like forever. The weight loss journey has helped to take my mind off it though. Down 2.5 lbs since Monday already! All from just eating healthy and exercising. I always drop weight fast at first and then it slows down after the first 2-3 weeks.


----------



## justagirl2

BING!!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!!! I am so happy for you!!! I came back just in time to see your bfp which is so great since you were one of the very first to see mine (even before my husband) and we're always SO supportive. even when you weren't getting yours. I wish you the very best and hope it all goes well!


----------



## danielle1984

Add for January 19th please! 

My periods are so irregular because my 18 month old is still breastfeeding tons, but last Monday I was O! I was so excited! I can't wait to be pregnant again.


----------



## Lilllian

danielle1984 said:


> Add for January 19th please!
> 
> My periods are so irregular because my 18 month old is still breastfeeding tons, but last Monday I was O! I was so excited! I can't wait to be pregnant again.

my 20 month is still breast feeding loads but I am on my 3rd cycle now! I stopped bf'dg my first child at 18 months (was pregnant and milk dried up) but my boy just doesn't want to stop! I just hope I am ovulating!:wacko:


----------



## Bing28

Mummafrog said:


> Bing it's so amazing that it has been so long and suddenly here it is! A little bean burrowing in, all your own.. how are you feeling? Do you believe it is real at all? I still have moments of disbelief and my baby is 7 months ;)
> 
> Yes I did manage to leave the tests at home! I think I diserve a parade :haha: I am having a wonderful time with my bridesmaids choosing their dresses :') when I get home tomorrow evening I'll be 9dpo so I'll try to wait till Monday morning xx

I feel fine apart from my boobs being a bit tender. It's slowly sinking in but hubby doesn't want to get too excited yet because the lines are lighter than the control line! :rofl: 

I just popped out and bought a digi so I may try and do a 4 hour hold and use it later. I think once hubby sees the word "pregnant" on a digi, he'll start believing.


----------



## Bing28

Emski51 said:


> OMG massive congrats Bing I am so happy for you what an amazing start to the new year :happydance: !!! Happy and healthy nine months

Hi Emski :wave: not seen you on here for a while. how are you? How is the bump? 

Xx


----------



## Bing28

justagirl2 said:


> BING!!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!!! I am so happy for you!!! I came back just in time to see your bfp which is so great since you were one of the very first to see mine (even before my husband) and we're always SO supportive. even when you weren't getting yours. I wish you the very best and hope it all goes well!

Maybe we can be bump buddies this time round instead!?! :haha:


----------



## MamaBee413

Sounds like Mr.Bing is used to OPKs and not that any line on an HPT is still positive! I can't wait to see your digi!


----------



## danielle1984

Lilllian said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> Add for January 19th please!
> 
> My periods are so irregular because my 18 month old is still breastfeeding tons, but last Monday I was O! I was so excited! I can't wait to be pregnant again.
> 
> my 20 month is still breast feeding loads but I am on my 3rd cycle now! I stopped bf'dg my first child at 18 months (was pregnant and milk dried up) but my boy just doesn't want to stop! I just hope I am ovulating!:wacko:Click to expand...

Ahh! I can't imagine my milk drying up, that would be terrible for my son haha he loves it so much. FX's crossed we get our bfp soon!


----------



## Bing28

MamaBee413 said:


> Sounds like Mr.Bing is used to OPKs and not that any line on an HPT is still positive! I can't wait to see your digi!


:haha: :rofl:

How is your bump Mamabee? Have you had your first scan now?


----------



## DHBH0930

Bing28 said:


> I feel fine apart from my boobs being a bit tender. It's slowly sinking in but hubby doesn't want to get too excited yet because the lines are lighter than the control line! :rofl:
> 
> I just popped out and bought a digi so I may try and do a 4 hour hold and use it later. I think once hubby sees the word "pregnant" on a digi, he'll start believing.

My DH was the same way when we got the bfp with dd. He thought they were supposed to be like opks where it's not positive till its as dark as control. It took me a long time and some digis to convince him.


----------



## DHBH0930

Lilllian said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> Add for January 19th please!
> 
> My periods are so irregular because my 18 month old is still breastfeeding tons, but last Monday I was O! I was so excited! I can't wait to be pregnant again.
> 
> my 20 month is still breast feeding loads but I am on my 3rd cycle now! I stopped bf'dg my first child at 18 months (was pregnant and milk dried up) but my boy just doesn't want to stop! I just hope I am ovulating!:wacko:Click to expand...

Same here, going on 13 Months of Breastfeeding. It's less now, especially during the day, but still lots at night. Thankfully looks like I've been Oing and my periods are pretty regular. I don't think dd will ever want to stop either, I love it too though. But i dont want to tandem nurse so sometime before we have baby2 I will wean. Good luck ladies! It will be so nice to be pregnant again :flower:


----------



## MamaBee413

Bing28 said:


> How is your bump Mamabee? Have you had your first scan now?

We are good. I've had the early dating scan and the 12 week NT scan. We got to see baby sucking its thumb; so sweet. My anatomy scan is Feb 16, though we might find out gender in the next week with the trisomy blood test. I thought that was a nice bonus!


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Hello ladies! I hope everyone is having a great weekend. :winkwink:

Tryin~Have you tested again?

MnG~Good luck at boot camp. Great news that you are sore&#8230;it means its working. Now, drop and give me 50! LOL! :haha:

Turtle~How is the eod going? Way to keep things interesting with greeting him at the door. Have fun this weekend out of town with your family. Sorry to hear that you are sorting your gma&#8217;s stuff. That has got to be hard. I hope you and your family makes happy memories this weekend.

Bing~Enjoy your dinner party. Sounds like fun. I can see the double lines now!!!! YEAH!!!! Super excited for you and Mr. Bing! Will you ask your friend when she thinks I will get pregnant? :haha:

MrsRight~Welcome back! I remember your kitty pic&#8230;so cute. Sorry to hear about your cycles being all over the place. That would drive me crazy. Glad to hear they are getting back to normal. Whew!

LittleJune & Rob~Wow, 6 & 7 days late! I hope that turns into a BFP!

Leti~How is the TWW going? Any symptoms?

Eclaire~I hope your cold passes quickly so you can go visit your friend&#8217;s baby. There is nothing better than snuggling with a baby.

Hi Jules! Thanks for stalking us! I need to catch up proper on your pregnancy journal. I hope you are feeling well.


----------



## Yoga_Girl

AFM, I am CD18 and I do not have any symptoms. I dropped off the paperwork & my old chart to my new RE this week! I have a great feeling about him, his staff, and this year in general. Our appointment is on the 27th of this month. Super excited! This week has been super busy at work, but it ended on bright note. I got a pay raise and bonus. Yeah! I will be traveling to New Orleans next week for work, so I wont be able to keep up with the thread. I look forward to catching up with you ladies when I get back. It has been -2 degrees here in Ohio this week, so I am looking forward to the 50-60 degree weather in New Orleans. Its the little things in life.

Baby dust to all! OXOX :hugs:


----------



## Eclaire

Bing your lines look great!

Afm 12dpo and no witch yet. My lp has been very irregular since the birth of my daughter but I have never made to 12dpo without a positive hpt. I tested this am and very negative. I am heart broken. I am sure it is just my cold messing with me this month and af will be here at any moment. Beginning to feel like I can't keep doing this. So frustrated.


----------



## Emski51

Bing28 said:


> Emski51 said:
> 
> 
> OMG massive congrats Bing I am so happy for you what an amazing start to the new year :happydance: !!! Happy and healthy nine months
> 
> Hi Emski :wave: not seen you on here for a while. how are you? How is the bump?
> 
> XxClick to expand...

Bump is doing well starting to get movement I have my 20 week scan next week ! Ah Mr Bing my hubby was like that until he saw the digi and the confirmation from the blood test from my first midwife appointment lol I cant wait to see your digi result :happydance: hope you have a great dinner party and can get away with not drinking


----------



## dojenstein

Eclaire said:


> Bing your lines look great!
> 
> Afm 12dpo and no witch yet. My lp has been very irregular since the birth of my daughter but I have never made to 12dpo without a positive hpt. I tested this am and very negative. I am heart broken. I am sure it is just my cold messing with me this month and af will be here at any moment. Beginning to feel like I can't keep doing this. So frustrated.

Eclaire I am totally feeling heartbroken as well. I'm ony 6 DPO but I tested and got a BFN. I don't know why I do this to myself. I keep squintng and obsessing but that really doesn't help the time pass any quicker. I had an HSG this month and I was really hopeful it would increase my chances (I know there's no real proof that it does). But I'm not feeling any symptoms and just not feeling hopeful. I don't know how not to get down. And I have to be all cheery and customer service at work. And it's not that challenging a job so the day moves sooooo slowly. 

Sorry, I feel like that was a big rant. I just identified with how you were feeling. 

I'm not supposed to be on here during work but I'm totally going to thread stalk in between customers...


----------



## Tryin4No2

:nope: Woke up this morning to the evil :witch:.... Normally I'd be angry and sad and depressed, but surprisingly I'm okay with it. Bing's bfp after trying for so long gives me hope. I had a 30 day cycle, o'd on day 20, which means a 10 day lp. I'm thinking I might try temping again this month. Does anyone have any suggestions?? :winkwink:

I'll definitely be sticking around to keep up with everyone else! 

On to February!! :coffee:


----------



## danielle1984

Tryin4No2 said:


> :nope: Woke up this morning to the evil :witch:.... Normally I'd be angry and sad and depressed, but surprisingly I'm okay with it. Bing's bfp after trying for so long gives me hope. I had a 30 day cycle, o'd on day 20, which means a 10 day lp. I'm thinking I might try temping again this month. Does anyone have any suggestions?? :winkwink:
> 
> I'll definitely be sticking around to keep up with everyone else!
> 
> On to February!! :coffee:

Have you tried OPK? That's what I use for my first pregnancy. It definitely helps to know when you O. Hope February is your month!


----------



## Laura726

Bing28 said:


> I've just had chance to catch up. Welcome to the new ladies :wave:
> 
> Mummafrog - did you leave the tests at home in the end? I would have so taken then with me! :haha:
> 
> Snshine - don't worry we have all been there POAS at 9dpo! I think in the past I did as early as 6dpo :dohh:
> 
> Trying4no2 - sorry for the BFN. FX'd AF stays away for you.
> 
> Turtle - yes we never used the full amount of preseed either, it seemed way to slippery for us. For the first few months I used the plunger but after running out of plungers we just went back to basics and used fingers like a normal lubricant! (Sorry...tmi!) :haha:
> 
> Littlejune / RonOw - have you tested again yet?
> 
> Eclaire - I love your words about your friend! I'm sure she will be a super mummy!
> 
> Lady V - FX'd the sore boobs are a sign! It was definitely my first sign. :thumbup:
> 
> Dojen - 5dpo? :rofl: :dohh:
> 
> Laura - i bet you can't wait a week to test! :rofl: if you do manage it then you have incredibly strong willpower and I'm very jealous!
> 
> Babywanted - remember your not out until the witch comes!

LOL, probably not bing. I'm going to try though. :) I still haven't gotten af yet. And I haven't spotted in days now. Idk what's up. I just think if I was pregnant I would've gotten a positive by now. The only time it took me this long to get a positive was with my first pregnancy and I was 8 weeks along before I finally got a positive. I was 3 weeks the second time and 6 weeks the last time.


----------



## Tryin4No2

Danielle, yes I have done opks, but since then I have learned more about my body and my cycle so perhaps I can try again!


----------



## dojenstein

Okay, so since I'm a self-declared POAS addict I'm doing an experiment. Basically, I found this woman that chronicled her TWW journey through the ups and downs, BFNs and all that stuff. I thought I would copy her (I'm not that original). I needed an outlet for my addiction so here's the thread if anyone is suuuuuper bored or a fellow POASer. 

I'll be posting my journey starting today, 6DPO, tests and all. Fun times. At least it's something to do. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...oas-addict-testing-chronicles-experiment.html


----------



## littlejune

WOW. got a :bfp: this morning. Took a FRER and both lines showed up right away. I am little overwhelmed- good luck ladies!! :dust: hopefully this is a lucky month!


----------



## dojenstein

Wow little that's so amazing. Congrats! How many DPO are you (just curious)?

So exciting. Keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## Bing28

Emski51 said:


> Bing28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emski51 said:
> 
> 
> OMG massive congrats Bing I am so happy for you what an amazing start to the new year :happydance: !!! Happy and healthy nine months
> 
> Hi Emski :wave: not seen you on here for a while. how are you? How is the bump?
> 
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> Bump is doing well starting to get movement I have my 20 week scan next week ! Ah Mr Bing my hubby was like that until he saw the digi and the confirmation from the blood test from my first midwife appointment lol I cant wait to see your digi result :happydance: hope you have a great dinner party and can get away with not drinkingClick to expand...

Wow, 20 weeks has gone so quickly. Do you know if your having a boy/girl? Are you going to find out? 

Luckily the dinner party has been postponed as a friend was ill so I have a little while to work on an excuse for not drinking! 

I did a digi earlier and it says "pregnant 1-2"! :happydance: :happydance: Mr Bing finally believes it too now!


----------



## Bing28

Tryin4No2 said:


> :nope: Woke up this morning to the evil :witch:.... Normally I'd be angry and sad and depressed, but surprisingly I'm okay with it. Bing's bfp after trying for so long gives me hope. I had a 30 day cycle, o'd on day 20, which means a 10 day lp. I'm thinking I might try temping again this month. Does anyone have any suggestions?? :winkwink:
> 
> I'll definitely be sticking around to keep up with everyone else!
> 
> On to February!! :coffee:

Sorry AF got you. :hugs: it will happen for you though! :) xx


----------



## Bing28

littlejune said:


> WOW. got a :bfp: this morning. Took a FRER and both lines showed up right away. I am little overwhelmed- good luck ladies!! :dust: hopefully this is a lucky month!

Congrats little! I knew it! We can be bump buddies. :happydance: when is your EDD? Mine is 18th September. Xx


----------



## littlejune

yay bing!! According to cdtp it's the 10th- little twin bumps for sure!!

Also- how do I upload pictures on this site??


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats Little!!!! H&H 9 months!!

When you are writing a post click on the paper clip symbol to attach a picture.

Bing: glad your DH believes it now! Haha


----------



## ladyV84

Huge congrats littlejune! I need some of this bfp good vibes! 
Thank you all for your welcomes and I'm sorry for those that witch got this month :( 

I am going to test first when I'm 10dpo so that's Wednesday ... It will prob be a bfn though as I seem to be a late bfp er from my last two pregnancies. 

I've had a lot more cramping last night and today. Also waves of nausea, sore sides and nipples of boobs and a slightly sore lower back. More tired and hungry but honestly have had all that on previous cycles and still got bfn so really trying not to get my hopes up (sooooooo hard!!) 
I'd be up for the ttc experiment who ever it was that was doing it? As you say something to keep busy!!! Xxx


----------



## Sophiasmom

Congrats littlejune and bing! 

I'm 12 dpo today and still bfn. Minimal little twingey cramps pretty much only on the right.(I usually have BAD pre-AF cramps) I have a bunch of IC's so I'll just keep testing til get my bfp or the witch shows! If we're not pregnant this month we will do SMEP. Worked great last time! 

Good luck everyone! I want to see some more BFPs!!!


----------



## Sophiasmom

BTW LadyV love your boys' names!


----------



## ladyV84

Thank you- i love yours too- I have always wanted a Sophia! If I ever have a girl she would def be a Sophie/Sophia xxx


----------



## Mummafrog

Aww we desperately would love a boy and his name has been Fraser since my hubby had a dream years ago. His middle name would be Robin after hubby's grandad, it would mean the world to his mum :') we won't tell her till we're at least pregnant though haha x


----------



## ladyV84

It's such a lovely name, often get compliments about it but it's not over popular either which I love! 
That's so lovely that you have your boys name, it sounds just perfect :) xx


----------



## Eclaire

Sorry for my rant this morning. Sometimes those bfns can really get the better of me. I know I am not out until the witch shows so I will try to be more positive. I suppose I will either wait for the witch or test next on Monday or Tuesday. 

Congrats littlejune! H&h 9 months.


----------



## Mrs_Right

Congratulations littlejune. So many BFP this month!
YAY Bing for DH finally believing haha!
Fx'd for all those testing this week

I'm still waiting for my + opk


----------



## Tryin4No2

Congrats littlejune!!!


----------



## doctorsookie

I love your Avatar.


----------



## Eclaire

Ladies I need your advice. I have been using ff for a few months now and feel like it is more accurate for me than many other apps. Well my temps have been wacky this month and I was wondering if I even ovulated for a while. So based on my pos opk it gave me crosshairs on CD18. If I take out the opk data it moves my ovulation to CD21. The only reason I am questioning all of this is because I am late (usually have 9-11 day lp) and got a bfn this morning. If my ovulation date is changed I am only 9dpo. Thoughts?


----------



## Laura726

Congrats littlejune


----------



## Mrs_Right

Sorry Eclaire I don't have any wisdom for you! I'd day from your chart you Od on day 18 but it is a bit weird to get your + on the day of O. Isn't it usually a day or two later?

In other news, I got my flashing smiley!!!


----------



## Eclaire

Thanks Mrs_right. I had an almost positive opk the day before. It was just a hair lighter than the control and the one on CD18 was darker than the control. Which is pretty normal for me.

Congrats on the flashing smiley face. Get to the bd'ing.


----------



## Mrs_Right

How long is your typical lp Eclaire? When would AF typically be due?


----------



## still hopping

Hi all! I would like to join the wait... I will be testing around the 28th Jan. I hadn't come back to the forum since last months testing as it was a bit of a rollercoaster ride :sad1:
All the best to all the testers this new year!! :flower:


----------



## Mrs_Right

Welcome still hoping!


----------



## Babylove100

Hey ladies! Here's today's test! So hoping this is it and it's not a nasty evap. Currently 2 hours into a 4 hour hold till I can test again!!! I'm 9dpo today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 28


----------



## BabyWanted_

Just a matter of hours now until I'm officially out for this month. My temp took a big dive this morning, to just a hair above my cover line, after being well above it for days. Getting slight crampy feelings, so AF is on the way. 
I'm 13 dpo, since it is my first month charting, I don't know if this is 'normal' for me.

I gues having a big dip at 13dpo never ends in pregnancy?

Congrats to the girls who got BFPs yesterday and today! I wish you all very sticky ans healthy little beans!


----------



## Desiree1694

So I'd like some advice I'm 9 dpo but pregnancy tests are still coming up negative my boobs feel fuller and sore and also I've had period like cramps since 6dpo which isn't normal for me could it really be to early most people get faint lines I've got nothing


----------



## odelay770

Tested on the 6th - came back negative - good ol' AF showed up several hours later.
Boo. :witch:

I talked DH into taking a break this month- my days during the last three weeks were spent pouring through books to decide if I should take any new supplements or if I'm taking enough of the supplements I should take, and googling "implantation" and "pregnancy symptoms" over and over because hey, there could be new information EVERY HOUR.

I can't imagine that the stress I feel would ever help in all of this, so for just one month I'm taking a vacation. I guess my "vacation" still includes zinc, prenatals and taking my temperature (too ocd to have a charting gap), but I'm not going to obsess over every symptom for a least a month. My brain is tired.

Next month, however, who knows.


----------



## Eclaire

Mrs_right my usual lp is between 9 and 11 days. Before the birth of my dd it was always 11 days with af showing up in the morning on day 12. Ff expected my period to start on Friday, and I figured maybe Saturday. Still she is a no show. Temp dropped a little today so maybe she is on her way.

Babylove- I can't see the line, but if you see it irl it is probably there. Hope it gets darker tomorrow.

Desiree- 9dpo can be too early for a positive. Assuming you implanted at 6dpo when you first started feeling stuff (which is on the early side for implantation) not having positive 3 days later is nothing to fret about since hcg doubles every two days. If I were you I would wait it out another two days and test. 11dpo is still pretty early to get a positive.


----------



## littlejune

Babylove100 said:


> Hey ladies! Here's today's test! So hoping this is it and it's not a nasty evap. Currently 2 hours into a 4 hour hold till I can test again!!! I'm 9dpo today.

Looks promising! keep us posted!


----------



## littlejune

Desiree1694 said:


> So I'd like some advice I'm 9 dpo but pregnancy tests are still coming up negative my boobs feel fuller and sore and also I've had period like cramps since 6dpo which isn't normal for me could it really be to early most people get faint lines I've got nothing

I tested at the END of 5 weeks to get a :bfp: torture to wait so long, I know- but 9 dpo is early don't get too worried!

:dust:


----------



## Desiree1694

Thanks ladies that makes me feel a little better!!


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Congrats Littlejune! :thumbup:

Sorry AF got you Tryin.


----------



## mrs n

Caved again knew it would be a bfn but still lol,not due on til the 20th so way off but just been out and stockpiled tests my poas addiction taking hold again lol,congrats to all bfps and sorry for the girls out good luck for next month.
Just wish I could hurry up and find out lol x


----------



## Laura726

littlejune said:


> Desiree1694 said:
> 
> 
> So I'd like some advice I'm 9 dpo but pregnancy tests are still coming up negative my boobs feel fuller and sore and also I've had period like cramps since 6dpo which isn't normal for me could it really be to early most people get faint lines I've got nothing
> 
> I tested at the END of 5 weeks to get a :bfp: torture to wait so long, I know- but 9 dpo is early don't get too worried!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

How many dpo did that make you littlejune?


----------



## DHBH0930

Babylove100 said:


> Hey ladies! Here's today's test! So hoping this is it and it's not a nasty evap. Currently 2 hours into a 4 hour hold till I can test again!!! I'm 9dpo today.

I see what could be the start of a positive, keep us updated! I'd say test again today or tomorrow :flower:




Desiree1694 said:


> So I'd like some advice I'm 9 dpo but pregnancy tests are still coming up negative my boobs feel fuller and sore and also I've had period like cramps since 6dpo which isn't normal for me could it really be to early most people get faint lines I've got nothing

Things change super fast and 9dpo is early for a positive. With dd I tested 10dpo with fmu and nothing, not even a hint. Then after work that day tested again and a very clear line appeared after 10 seconds of taking the test. So don't worry just yet!


----------



## ladyV84

Babylove100 said:


> Hey ladies! Here's today's test! So hoping this is it and it's not a nasty evap. Currently 2 hours into a 4 hour hold till I can test again!!! I'm 9dpo today.

Hi babylove 
I think that looks positive!! 

Can you do a frer? So exciting!! X


----------



## Leti

My temp dropped today way too low. :( not feeling very optimistic


----------



## Tryin4No2

Even though I'm out I'm still checking the thread every day!

FX'd Babylove!!!


----------



## Eclaire

Leti at 9dpo that could be an implantation dip. Don't fret your not out yet.


----------



## dojenstein

Ladies I need your help. I've got major line eyes. But I took this Wondfo test with FMU today. I'm only 7DPO (but I have a super short LP) so I'm wondering if this is a faint line or an evap. I'm leaning towards evap but I thought I would get some professional line lookers to help me. I know these tests aren't that reliable so I'm not getting my hopes up at all. I'm a chronic POASer who obsesses way too much over tests. I'll try to do a 4 hour hold and test with a FRER later. 

Thoughts...https://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab122/SparklePants_02/7DPOFMU.jpg


----------



## Tryin4No2

I just watched "Good Luck Charlie It's Christmas" with dd and totally cried when Amy and Bob announced they were having another baby :cry: Wow. Just couldn't help it!


----------



## ladyV84

I def see a line but could be evap, plus it is early for you.. 
Excited to see the frer...
I just recalculated and think I'm actually 8dpo today so think I may get a frer tomorrow and test although I'm sure it will be bfn! Xx


----------



## littlejune

Laura- I was about 24 dpo, but I didn't do any charting I just went off of pain and ewcm for my estimated ovulation day- so give or take a few days.


----------



## dojenstein

ladyV84 said:


> I def see a line but could be evap, plus it is early for you..
> Excited to see the frer...
> I just recalculated and think I'm actually 8dpo today so think I may get a frer tomorrow and test although I'm sure it will be bfn! Xx

Yeah, I'm a major POAS addict and can't help but obsess over tests. I have a short LP so I thought maybe I'd get a result earlier. But yeah, this does kinda look like an evap. 

I'll try to do a 4 hour hold and see what the FRER says. 

I think 9 - 10 DPO is probably the best time to start testing. Good luck to you!!! Lots of baby dust.


----------



## coucou11

I see a line right away and I am usually terrible at that kind of thing, but I agree it could be an evap, very hard to tell especially in a photo. Good luck! 7 dpo is very early.


----------



## DHBH0930

I agree with the other ladies, I see *something* try again for sure in a couple days :flower:

AFM: 1/2 way there! I will start testing at 10dpo and I'm 5 dpo today... hope this week goes by fast!!! 

Tomorrow morning marks 1 week of my weight loss journey! Hope I can keep it up! I'm SUPER sore from exercise but feeling good otherwise :happydance:


----------



## Babylove100

I tested again, still getting lines! I did a super drug test and there's des a super faint line on that too! It'd be so cruel for all these tests to end up being a evap!!! Pic of super drug below. It's hard to see in pic but I promise it's there!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 35


----------



## Babylove100

Here's the ic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 27


----------



## crystlmcd

I see something on the super drug one, babylove. Hope this is it for you!


----------



## Babylove100

Are super drugs bad for evaps? They've only ever been stark white before!


----------



## crystlmcd

I've never used that brand before so I'm not sure.


----------



## dojenstein

Babylove, I see something on the SuperDrug test too. I hope it's the start of your BFP!


----------



## Laura726

littlejune said:


> Laura- I was about 24 dpo, but I didn't do any charting I just went off of pain and ewcm for my estimated ovulation day- so give or take a few days.

I'm doing the same thing. I'm between 21-23dpo. Af is three days late. Trying to wait to test but may end up testing tonight...


----------



## danielle1984

I see it too! Keep testing, the line should get darker and darker day after day. FX's crossed


----------



## Babylove100

Thanks ladies! Fx for tomorrow!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

How's everyone doing this weekend? 
Hubby and i vegged on the couch and i didn't really have much time to catch up here. 

Feels like this cycle is slowly dragging it's ass :coffee:


----------



## mh_ccl

I am officially out. I got my period the day after my last post, so I relaxed and enjoyed the rest of my vacation and ate a TON of poke!

I got back last night nd started myself on 100mg of Clomid today (cd5). I also ordered some Wondfo OPK so I can find out when I'm ovulating, since my period came earlier than expected.


----------



## Eclaire

I am out too. Witch showed up an hour ago. On to cycle 9.


----------



## Mummafrog

Blaaargh I love seeing tests!! Babylove I am literally bouncing on my sofa for you, let this be it! :D Aand Laura I reeaally hope you're just a 'late' bfp person, must be so annoying :hugs:

So sorry for you ladies who got af :cry:it is so painful and frustrating.. it's nice that we all understand each other.

AFM now 9-10dpo! I want to take my first test tonight or tomorrow morning... we're home from our weekend and I've been catching up with you all :) I want to test early because I didn't get to last time, I won't be really heartbroken by negatives this month because we're not trying super hard just yet. But this morning I woke up feeling that feeling that makes me think af is round the corner..


----------



## MnGmakes3

Sorry girls! Relax, have a drink and keep your chin up! :)


----------



## dojenstein

MnGmakes3 said:


> Sorry girls! Relax, have a drink and keep your chin up! :)

This. I have been obsessing all morning over the faintest line and driving myself mad. It's just not worth it. If I wait a few more days I'll know for sure. 

Sorry for all the ladies that are out this cycle. I know from my last 13 how hard it can be. But there are so many success stories out there I know, I just know it's in the cards eventually. 

And I'm also sorry for all the ladies in limbo. It's just torture. But like MnG says, we have to relax or we're ruining this special time. Now if only I can use that logic on myself we'd be in good shape. 

What's everyone else up to?


----------



## DHBH0930

Sorry ladies that AF showed up :hugs:


----------



## BabyWanted_

MnGmakes3 said:


> Sorry girls! Relax, have a drink and keep your chin up! :)

I would love to have a drink! Could sure use it... But still no AF. And since it ain't over 'till it's over, I don't dare to have a drink... I just might be the 1 silly woman that had a serious drop, combined with all AF signs in the book, that turns out to be preggers after all. I would love that!

But if AF is gonna come, then I want the b*tch to come asap!

It feels nice to vent here, it's really helping. You're all in my thoughts!!


----------



## mrs n

I don't temp or opk but going on an app I'm 6-8 dpo.ive been having mild cramps,my question is this,when does implantation happen? I'll prob start daily if from tomorrow with fmu just to appease my poas addiction so I'll post for opinions if I'm allowed to x


----------



## dojenstein

mrs n said:


> I don't temp or opk but going on an app I'm 6-8 dpo.ive been having mild cramps,my question is this,when does implantation happen? I'll prob start daily if from tomorrow with fmu just to appease my poas addiction so I'll post for opinions if I'm allowed to x

I believe implantation can occur anywhere from 6 - 12 DPO. It differs for every woman. I have a short LP so I think I would implant early. That's why they say like the average earliest you can get a BFP is like 9DPO because if you implant at 6 DPO it takes like 3 days for the HCG hormone to reach HPT levels. 

I started testing at like 5 DPO (I'm 7 today). I had a faint faint line on a Wondfo test with FMU this morning and drove myself crazy half the day wondering if it was a BFP. I finally just gave up and said I'll just test tomorrow again with FMU. I'm a major POAS addict too (as you can tell). 

I really love this thread and find all the ladies really supportive. I don't post every test I have but if I think I see something and I need another set of eyes I do post. I also post on the Pregnancy Boards if I have a squinter or evap and need a second opinion. 

I think you'll find this is a really supportive board. I wish you luck! Lots of baby dust to you.


----------



## Sophiasmom

BabyWanted_ said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry girls! Relax, have a drink and keep your chin up! :)
> 
> I would love to have a drink! Could sure use it... But still no AF. And since it ain't over 'till it's over, I don't dare to have a drink... I just might be the 1 silly woman that had a serious drop, combined with all AF signs in the book, that turns out to be preggers after all. I would love that!
> 
> 
> 
> But if AF is gonna come, then I want the b*tch to come asap!
> 
> It feels nice to vent here, it's really helping. You're all in my thoughts!!Click to expand...


:haha: the same thoughts have crossed my mind today! :wine:


----------



## Cupoftea3

Hi ladies

Mind if I join? This is our 6th cycle ttc and it's taking longer than i expected. I don't know why but I was full of wild optimism at the beginning that I would get pg straight away, and I'm losing heart each month! I think I ovlated a couple of days ago, so have some waiting to do now.


----------



## Mrs_Right

Phew! Just caught up! 5 pages today! 
Welcome to all the new ladies!
I'm sorry ladies for those who the witch came :(
GL ladies who are still testing this week
And congrats to our BFP's


----------



## coucou11

Oh man I am with you ladies on wanting a drink! We are watching football today and I could really use a beer. sigh.

dojenstein - my LP is really short too (usually 9 days) but also my implantation on my last pregnancy only happened at 10dpo anyway, so that was bizarre (I'm pretty sure about it because I felt it when it happened). So who knows! I'm gonna try to wait until 14dpo but will likely test earlier if AF doesn't show in its usual (short) window.


----------



## mrs n

Also I think if I don't catch this month I might start using opks next month so if anyone has any info or suggestions about best brands etc please let me know x


----------



## MnGmakes3

mrs n said:


> Also I think if I don't catch this month I might start using opks next month so if anyone has any info or suggestions about best brands etc please let me know x

Whatever you do don't waste your $ on First Response opks. Once you get a positive you can't use the reader again and you're stuck with the rest of the test sticks.
Personally, I really like the CB dig. They're easy to use and you can usually find more testers on ebay.


----------



## Turtle0630

Hi everyone! Hope everybody had a nice weekend. I've been following along but unable to respond since my reception is pretty bad at my grandma's place. Congrats to the bfp's!!! Does everyone who got one feel comfortable with me changing it to one on the front page? Let me know, and I'll wait to change it until you give me the go ahead! :thumbup:

So sorry to all that the :witch: got. Boo! :(

Welcome to all the new ladies! FX for all of you, and I'll get you added!

And as always, good luck to those left to test! I have everything crossed for you all!

:dust:


----------



## Turtle0630

I think I have everyone in for the correct dates; let me know if anyone needs to be moved. Cupof, let me know when you decide on a testing date, until then I have you put down for TBD. Thanks, ladies! :)


----------



## littlejune

Totally fine turtle!


----------



## Turtle0630

Great! I'll change it on the front page. Huge congrats, I'm so happy for you!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Mummafrog

I am going to test in the morning heehee.. I'm sure it will be negative, but it will be fun :haha:


----------



## hiphophooray

Hi ladies congrats to those of u with BFPs and im sorry to those with AF :( i am 7 or 8 dpo, or 1 dpo ugh for not temping. Going to stick with testing when AF is due, so can I please be added to be added to the 20th? :) i have been sick today because of the smell of foods (cooking hamburger meat and a rotisserie chicken!)! Made chili (that ive wanted for days) and cant even take one bite without gagging :( really hoping these are good signs!! I am looking forward to seeing some more BFPs from you lovely ladies here soon! :D


----------



## Turtle0630

hiphophooray said:


> Hi ladies congrats to those of u with BFPs and im sorry to those with AF :( i am 7 or 8 dpo, or 1 dpo ugh for not temping. Going to stick with testing when AF is due, so can I please be added to be added to the 20th? :) i have been sick today because of the smell of foods (cooking hamburger meat and a rotisserie chicken!)! Made chili (that ive wanted for days) and cant even take one bite without gagging :( really hoping these are good signs!! I am looking forward to seeing some more BFPs from you lovely ladies here soon! :D

So sorry, I thought I had you on the front page! I'll get you added right now! :)


----------



## hiphophooray

Thats totally okay, thanks!! I cant believe it but I caved already!! Thinking I could be 8 or 9 dpo at the latest, I took an ic and it shows super faint but pink line. Ive had pink evaps before so I took a frer. I think im see in things, so I posted it in the tests section :haha:

Wow I looked back at my post and I caved not even two hours later :dohh:


----------



## Mrs_Right

Haha hiphop don't worry, we're all guilty of POAS early! We can't help ourselves!


----------



## TTC our first

Hi ladies! I hope you don't mind if I post here. I've been feeling down lately and could use a group to talk to that can relate and understand so I hope you don't mind if I join.

I'm Jen I have a 19 month old daughter. We lost our first child in 2012 at 6 months pregnant. It was a boy we named him Liam. I nurse my daughter yet so my period hasn't came back. We started bding when she turned 5 months. I haven't feel pregnant as of yet. I tested this past Tuesday with clearblue due to not feeling well recently it was negative. I've been having nausea food aversions feeling exhausted headache and weak. It's odd because on Friday I felt so bad I had to take zofran. I seriously couldn't do anything but sleep. Saturday I felt great but no appitate. Sunday I had my symptoms back nausea and headache only had ice pops and a biscuit... Smell of food turned my stomach had to take zofran if was so dizzy and nauseatious. I have been extremely thirsty the past week also... I know I'm not imagining my symptoms and I honestly never thought of the possibility of maybe my symptoms being because I'm pregnant til just now... I'm crazy to think that bc I haven't had my period back yet since August 2012 and unsure when I ovulate. I go to doctor for wellness appt on Thursday hoping for a test just for fun. I know it'll be negative. Isn't symptom spotting stressful? 

:dust: to everyone on this thread!! I sure hope there are some :bfp: For January for Everyone


----------



## Bing28

Turtle0630 said:


> Hi everyone! Hope everybody had a nice weekend. I've been following along but unable to respond since my reception is pretty bad at my grandma's place. Congrats to the bfp's!!! Does everyone who got one feel comfortable with me changing it to one on the front page? Let me know, and I'll wait to change it until you give me the go ahead! :thumbup:
> 
> So sorry to all that the :witch: got. Boo! :(
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies! FX for all of you, and I'll get you added!
> 
> And as always, good luck to those left to test! I have everything crossed for you all!
> 
> :dust:

yes you can change it on the front page. Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## Babylove100

Morning ladies. So bfn as far as I can see on ics but this showed up on my Superdrug test at about the 8 min mark! Don't know what to think!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Emski51

ooo I totally see that i didn't even have to squint fingers crossed that is the start of your BFP !!! how many dpo are you


----------



## mrs n

Wow I see that not even needing to squint or anything eeeek. Looks pink too x


----------



## Babylove100

I'm 10dpo today. Af due tomorrow or Wednesday. I guess I'll know for sure one way or the other very soon!!! No af cramps yet and they usually start around this time....watch this space!x


----------



## Bing28

I think I see something babylove. FX'd for you. I got a really faint line at 11dpo but it didn't show up until after 10 mins so I thought it was an evap. So it's definitely still early for you yet. Xx


----------



## Babylove100

Thanks bing! That makes me feel better!!


----------



## mrs n

How do I post a pic from my phone I see a very very faint line and would love to know of it's just me xx


----------



## Lilllian

:happydance:I see the line babylove- congrats on the BFP!!


----------



## mrs n

Cany anyone see anything x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Lilllian

mrs n said:


> Cany anyone see anything x

Can you take another pic - hard to tell. How many dpo? I do think i see something though!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Good morning and happy Monday girls!

Babylove- i think i see something and i like what Bing said ! Just retest. Fx'd! 

Mrs- i don't see anything there but i have horrible line eye. .. probably from staring at way to many of those lol

Welcome TTC :wave: I'm so so sorry for your loss and I hope you get that bfp soon! 

Afm, I'm cd8 and used my CBFM for the first time today. I already fubbared it and so it's 2 days late on the monitor. I got it late in the afternoon on cd5 and didn't realize it has an internal clock so I had to reset it again yesterday morning. Oh well. . The good news is it already showed high fertility which is odd for me at cd8. But H and I got funky last night and :sex: yay! 

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## mrs n

The camera on my phone is awful lol,can't get a better one now as past time limit and looks darker but I can't trust it,guess only time will tell.something just keeps catching my eye x


----------



## dojenstein

So today is my "official" testing date (ya know not counting the days I've been testing since like 3DPO). Today I'm 8DPO. 

I took a FRER and thought I could see a shadow but I'm marking it up to a BFN. Then I took a ClearBlue test. I normally hate blue dyes cause they're so hard to see, but like any good POAS addict I took it apart. I thought I could see a faint line. I'm including it here for all the other POAS addicts but I'm marking it as a BFN for today. Super bummed. I really thought I'd see some darker lines today. I know it's early but I'm feeling kinda out this month. 

https://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab122/SparklePants_02/IMG_0053-2.jpg


----------



## Leti

dojenstein said:


> So today is my "official" testing date (ya know not counting the days I've been testing since like 3DPO). Today I'm 8DPO.
> 
> I took a FRER and thought I could see a shadow but I'm marking it up to a BFN. Then I took a ClearBlue test. I normally hate blue dyes cause they're so hard to see, but like any good POAS addict I took it apart. I thought I could see a faint line. I'm including it here for all the other POAS addicts but I'm marking it as a BFN for today. Super bummed. I really thought I'd see some darker lines today. I know it's early but I'm feeling kinda out this month.
> 
> https://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab122/SparklePants_02/IMG_0053-2.jpg

dojenstein, I def see the line, but as you said, blue dies test are so tricky. Fxd for you, keep us updated!


----------



## MnGmakes3

dojenstein said:


> So today is my "official" testing date (ya know not counting the days I've been testing since like 3DPO). Today I'm 8DPO.
> 
> I took a FRER and thought I could see a shadow but I'm marking it up to a BFN. Then I took a ClearBlue test. I normally hate blue dyes cause they're so hard to see, but like any good POAS addict I took it apart. I thought I could see a faint line. I'm including it here for all the other POAS addicts but I'm marking it as a BFN for today. Super bummed. I really thought I'd see some darker lines today. I know it's early but I'm feeling kinda out this month.
> 
> https://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab122/SparklePants_02/IMG_0053-2.jpg

I can see that line but it is blue i really don't know. .. good luck!


----------



## mrs n

Think mine was evap,fxd it's the start of your bfp x


----------



## coucou11

Dojenstein I can see a shadow too - hope it gets darker!

I am 7 DPO... time is dragging. Too early for anything now, ugh. Just need to get through this week.


----------



## RedDirtMama

Brand new here! Found this forum thanks to a google question! 

We have not been trying to prevent pregnancy but not trying to conceive for 6 months, decided to test ovulation last month and actually try to conceive. Got my first positive ovulation test Saturday late evening (1/10). BD'd 1/11am, 1/11pm, 1/12am. DH is oilfield worker so he is only in town 4-6 days a month. Luckily he got in town early 1/11 but departed morning 1/12. Here's to hoping! AF is due 1/24, will test starting on 1/20! 

I will get the hang of all these acronyms eventually!

Looking forward to this forum!


----------



## TTC our first

Baby love think I see a light faint line! Fixed for bfp. 

Those blue tests are hard to read in pictures. I sure hope they are all :bfp: in a few day! Fingers crossed!! :dust:


----------



## TTC our first

Hi reddirtymama! Goodluck and welcome!! Sure hope you get a fast bfp! Which ovulation kit did you use? I have used the clearblue digital 20 day :) face ones and fell pregnant on in 2013 but I was 17 dpo before a bfp. Hang in there! Hopefully it's not a long wait for you!


----------



## RedDirtMama

TTC our first said:


> Hi reddirtymama! Goodluck and welcome!! Sure hope you get a fast bfp! Which ovulation kit did you use? I have used the clearblue digital 20 day :) face ones and fell pregnant on in 2013 but I was 17 dpo before a bfp. Hang in there! Hopefully it's not a long wait for you!

Checked my notebook, had my dates wrong! Got my first positive ovulation test Sunday evening (1/11, 5pm). BD'd 1/11afternoon, 1/11pm, 1/12am.

I used Wondfo test strips.


----------



## Babylove100

Quick update, been getting faint lines on loads of tests now, think I've now used 5 different brands!! I still don't believe it :wacko: I wanna see a nice dark line!!!!


----------



## TTC our first

Congrats baby love!!! :) yay!!


----------



## ladyV84

Baby love let us see! I love line spotting!!


----------



## Babylove100

They are still super faint but here's my asda test....I've deleted most the pics off my phone now but there are loads on my journal thread :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 42


----------



## Leti

Congrats Babylove100, H&H 9 month!


----------



## Tryin4No2

Maybe I have bad eyes...I just can't see it! But I hope it's there!!!


----------



## ladyV84

Sorry hun I can't see it either but I 
am RUBBISH at line spotting!!!
Hope it is it for you xx


----------



## Babylove100

That's ok, my pics are rubbish when I upload them here. It's def there irl though. Will just have to wait and see if af shows up tomorrow or Wednesday and whether they've all been nasty evaps. Still, it's the closest I've ever got to a Bfp so far :haha:


----------



## Laura726

Mummafrog said:


> Blaaargh I love seeing tests!! Babylove I am literally bouncing on my sofa for you, let this be it! :D Aand Laura I reeaally hope you're just a 'late' bfp person, must be so annoying :hugs:
> 
> So sorry for you ladies who got af :cry:it is so painful and frustrating.. it's nice that we all understand each other.
> 
> AFM now 9-10dpo! I want to take my first test tonight or tomorrow morning... we're home from our weekend and I've been catching up with you all :) I want to test early because I didn't get to last time, I won't be really heartbroken by negatives this month because we're not trying super hard just yet. But this morning I woke up feeling that feeling that makes me think af is round the corner..

Me too but I just feel like maybe it was a weird cycle... Still haven't gotten af and my cervix is still high soft and closed and I'm having quiet a bit of ewcm... :shrug: I've also noticed extremely blue and very noticeable veins in my arms, legs and breasts. I'm pale so you can slightly see my veins anyway but nothing like they are now. I mean I can tell exactly how they criss cross in my arms right now, it's so strange. At this point I would just be happy to see the :witch: I just wanna know what's going on with me, it's so frustrating! :cry:


----------



## Turtle0630

hiphop, that's great news!!! FX that it gets darker for you over the next few days, keep us posted!

TTC, hi and welcome! Glad to have you with us, good luck!!! What day would you like me to put you down for?

Babylove, I'm honestly not sure if I see something or not. I sometimes think I see a faint squinter, then I'm not so sure anymore. I do wish you good luck though, and hope that you get a more definite answer soon! It sounds like they're pretty evident on your end though so it's all sounding good for sure! :thumbup:

mrs n, I also don't see anything on your test, but FX for you as well that they continue to get darker and a more definite answer! :)

MnG, so odd that you got a high fertility reading so early at cd8! :shrug: Glad to hear you were able to get some bd'ing in though, wahoo! :thumbup:

dojen, I see a line too, but agree with others about blue dyes being tricky. Good luck, and keep us posted! Can't wait to hear how it goes on a pink test! :)

RedDirt, hi and welcome to you as well! :hi: Good luck, I really hope you caught that eggie! :) I'll get you added!

Laura, are you still holding out on testing again?


----------



## Babylove100

Thanks Turtle. I'm def not calling it just yet. 

Gonna take a day off testing tomorrow and just see what happens now. 

Good luck everyone!! 
:dust:


----------



## Laura726

Turtle0630 said:


> hiphop, that's great news!!! FX that it gets darker for you over the next few days, keep us posted!
> 
> TTC, hi and welcome! Glad to have you with us, good luck!!! What day would you like me to put you down for?
> 
> Babylove, I'm honestly not sure if I see something or not. I sometimes think I see a faint squinter, then I'm not so sure anymore. I do wish you good luck though, and hope that you get a more definite answer soon! It sounds like they're pretty evident on your end though so it's all sounding good for sure! :thumbup:
> 
> mrs n, I also don't see anything on your test, but FX for you as well that they continue to get darker and a more definite answer! :)
> 
> MnG, so odd that you got a high fertility reading so early at cd8! :shrug: Glad to hear you were able to get some bd'ing in though, wahoo! :thumbup:
> 
> dojen, I see a line too, but agree with others about blue dyes being tricky. Good luck, and keep us posted! Can't wait to hear how it goes on a pink test! :)
> 
> RedDirt, hi and welcome to you as well! :hi: Good luck, I really hope you caught that eggie! :) I'll get you added!
> 
> Laura, are you still holding out on testing again?

I ended up testing last night without a hold. The was barely any pee when I tested but still it was bfn. Three more days will make a week, will test then if af hasn't shown.


----------



## meek0104

Hi all. Just dropping by to read some encouragement as I embark on yet another TWW. We suffered an ectopic back in October (5 weeks pregnant when it was discovered). I started a new cycle 12/23/14, took Clomid CD4-8. I am currently CD21 - I o'd yesterday CD20 after positive opks on 12/10/14, and a scan today that showed the follies released. The problem is that the post-coital test today showed no fertile CM. My doc says it could just have dried up because I o'd but I'm not feeling as confident that we caught it. To make matters worse, me and bf argued almost all weekend and only had intercourse CD16 and CD20 (O-day). So test day will be 01/25/2015, or CD35. Has anyone been in a similar situation and had a positive outcome? Good luck to all the ladies testing this month!


----------



## dojenstein

So I tested with a FRER and got a BFN. I thought I saw a shadow but I'm exhausted playing the squinting game for the day so like I said just chalking today up to a big fat no. It's so discouraging to see that faint line only to see nothing the next day. I guess that's a good case for waiting to test. I just have zero willpower. 

Feeling kinda down right now. But tomorrow's another day.


----------



## Soontobemaman

Hello Ladies,
This my second IUI with Ferma and I have to test on Jan 15th!
will keep u posted for the result and good luck to everyone.


----------



## Desiree1694

Pretty sure Im out this month doesn't look like I'm going to get a positive and I think af is about to start


----------



## Mrs_Right

Sorry everyone who's out this month :( *baby dust for Feb xx

I finally got my positive opk! It was a good one too! A dark line, darker than the control line :) I was expecting it two days ago so my test date may change but I'll let you know when I get my crosshairs :) *happy dance hehe


----------



## TTC our first

Thank you! I go to my family doctor on thursday so i think im going to save my clear blue tests and have my dr give me a test at the office. Im going to be a new patient there and i sure hope they wont mind doing that for me. Its hard to pick a day to test since i havent had a period since august of 2012... Today was a good day i had no symptoms but my nipples are extremely sensitive which i have never experienced before. I also had some food adversions and nausea with some food smells. So if my dr doesnt do a test i may stop at dollar store. Are those tests considered sensitive i believe they are pink ones?

:dust: to all


----------



## Babylove100

Ladies it happened!! Official bfp on a frer with smu!! (Sorry pic quality is still rubbish but it is 100% there!!!) so happy!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 39


----------



## Bing28

Oh I think I see something too. Looking forward to seeing it get darker. 

Congrats babylove. What will your EDD be? 

Xx


----------



## Babylove100

Thank you!! It's so clear and pink irl!! Yay!!

EDD is 24th September! :happydance:


----------



## BabyWanted_

Hey ladies! I need to vent (again), because I'm losing my sanity, and it drives my hobby crazy. He's getting annoyed with me for obsessing, and I'm getting annoyed with him for being so damn calm! Usually I am the calm one, so I don't feel comfortable with the roles reversed!

I've been having a strange feeling in my uterus, can't call it cramps, just some pulling sensation. Had this daily since 6dpo until today 15dpo. Had very mild head aches during the same period. I seem to smell some things alot stronger than others. My cervix gets higher and softer every day. I still have some creamy CF. 
11DPO I had bad cramps, like AF was coming, so I thought I was out for sure! But nothing came. 13dpo I had a big drop in temperature, and AF like cramps and head ache all day. Until today I still haven't seen AF and my temps are again at the level they were before the big drop.

I'm only in my second cycle since I got off BC pills, so I don't really know when to expect AF. My last cycle was 33 days, I'm on CD26 today...

So this morning I took a test with fmu, blue dye.. I thought I saw something very faint, but since it's blue dye, I decided to use a pink dye IC as well: NOTHING! 
I've got a gyno appointment on friday, will be 18dpo then.

What do you ladies think? Or what would you do in my situation?


----------



## Mrs_Right

YAY babylove! So happy for you! I you have a H&H 9 months x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Just discovered this thread. Will be testing January 27th. I took clomid CD5-9 and ovulated yesterday as I got my first ever positive OPK! So currently 1DPO.... How will I get through another 13 days?! Lol xx


----------



## sugargully

I've been having a strange feeling in my uterus, can't call it cramps, just some pulling sensation. Had this daily since 6dpo until today 15dpo. Had very mild head aches during the same period. I seem to smell some things alot stronger than others. My cervix gets higher and softer every day. I still have some creamy CF. 
11DPO I had bad cramps, like AF was coming, so I thought I was out for sure! But nothing came. 13dpo I had a big drop in temperature, and AF like cramps and head ache all day. Until today I still haven't seen AF and my temps are again at the level they were before the big drop.

I'm only in my second cycle since I got off BC pills, so I don't really know when to expect AF. My last cycle was 33 days, I'm on CD26 today...

So this morning I took a test with fmu, blue dye.. I thought I saw something very faint, but since it's blue dye, I decided to use a pink dye IC as well: NOTHING! 
I've got a gyno appointment on friday, will be 18dpo then.

What do you ladies think? Or what would you do in my situation?[/QUOTE]



I watch a vlog on YouTube where the chick got those "stretching" sensations and she was indeed pregnant! This might be you. If AF isn't always consistent don't give up hope!


----------



## Turtle0630

meek, hi and welcome! :hi: I'll get you added! Good luck!!!

dojen, I'm sorry about your bfn and that you're feeling down. :hugs: I like your outlook though and you are so right...tomorrow (today) is another day! Try to stay strong and we're here for you when you're not! :)

Soontobe, hi and welcome to you as well! I'll get you added, and good luck!

Desiree, I'm sorry that you're also feeling out. :hugs: Has AF started, or is she still staying away for now?

Mrs_Right, yay for a +opk! Good luck, I hope you caught that eggie!!! :thumbup:

TTC, sounds good, I'll get you added for that day! I hope you can talk them into giving you a test there...keeps you from having to buy one yourself! Although I'm sure they'll just bill your insurance like $100 for that test but eh, it seems easier at least. :haha:

Babylove, I think I see something there! And I know you said that it's clear in real life, so yay!!! Congrats!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Want me to change it on the front page?

Babywanted, I know it's really hard when you're obsessing and they're not. When I'm having particularly obsessive months, I try to do my obsessing on here rather than out loud at home...I think it's better for us if I'm not obsessing to him all day! :haha: So you're only on cd26 but you're already 15dpo today? I know you said that your cycle last month was 33 days, but how long was your lp last month (time between ovulation and AF arriving?) Typically, that will remain the same (or mostly the same) from cycle to cycle, regardless of what day you O. So if you O on cd11 on cycle and then not until cd20 the next cycle, your dpo should remain the same or close to it (making your cycle longer/shorter month to month, but your lp the same). Does that make sense? So knowing how long your lp was last cycle should help you figure out if you're actually late or not. However, coming off the pill can really mess with your cycles (and mimic pregnancy symptoms pretty badly, unfortunately) at first so it could just be that. I was utterly convinced I was pregnant the first month off the pill. Sorry I can't be of more help! 

Teeny, hi and welcome to you as well! I'll get you added, and good luck! :)


----------



## Babylove100

Thanks Turtle! Yes please. Although the I won't relax until af due day has been and gone! Fx!!! She's due today or tomorrow and so far nothing, not even cramps so fx it's a good sign!


----------



## crystlmcd

Congrats babylove!


----------



## drjo718

Hi, everyone. Just checking in...I'm feeling rather nervous today. I get all my blood tests and the SA results back this afternoon when i have my hsg. I think I'm more concerned about a sperm problem or my tubes being blocked than I am about the actual procedure or my blood tests. Meds can fix some problems but tubes and sperm make things much more difficult!


----------



## Turtle0630

Drjo, good luck today!!! I hope everything comes back great! Please keep us posted! :)


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats babylove! Pics always are harder to see then irl, looking forward to seeing them when it gets darker!

Drjo hope you get good news today!

Afm: 7dpo today. I think i felt some mild cramping yesterday also mild ache in my lower back. But with recently started to exercise I've been sore all over so it couldve been from that :shrug: I try not to look into symptoms too much, dont want to set myself up for disappointment. Come on Friday!!!! I'm so ready to test!


----------



## littlejune

:flower: congrats babylove!


----------



## Laura726

I'm about to go crazy... Five days late today and I've had at least three facebook friends announce that they're pregnant "by accident" this week. I'm just over here praying the :witch: will show if she's going to so I can get on with things.


----------



## Lilllian

DHBH0930 said:


> Congrats babylove! Pics always are harder to see then irl, looking forward to seeing them when it gets darker!
> 
> Drjo hope you get good news today!
> 
> Afm: 7dpo today. I think i felt some mild cramping yesterday also mild ache in my lower back. But with recently started to exercise I've been sore all over so it couldve been from that :shrug: I try not to look into symptoms too much, dont want to set myself up for disappointment. Come on Friday!!!! I'm so ready to test!

I'm also 7dpo and had mild cramps yesterday but not so much today! i am so gassy (mortifyingly) and feel very tired, but not sure if I am just tired from having both kids in bed with us last night :wacko:


----------



## Bing28

Good Luck Drjo! I hope everything goes well. 

Xx


----------



## Mummafrog

Babywanted - I want to reach out to you, the pill messes things up, I'm sorry but it does. A few cycles after are usually very weird, be that symptoms or length or amount of bleeding etc. I came off the pill a couple of years ago, my first cycle was completely normal, the second was 6 weeks long with every pregnancy symptom in the book! I was so convinced I was on the phone to doctors and took so many tests.. finally my period came and broke my heart. 
Try to be patient with your body while it readjusts after the pill. You have just as much chance of being pregnant, but you've got to be extra careful about trusting your symptoms/cycle when your hormones are messed up xx


----------



## Buttermere

Hi everyone... I'm new to all this but been trying to conceive since September after religiously taking the pill for 8 years! Currently on the TWW with AF due on 20th January! Had some cramping yesterday night (not the usual feel like some one has punched me in the stomach and back kind) and I'm sure I saw *sorry if TMI but a little spec of brown in my knickers! The wait is driving me mad...trying not to get my hopes up as I don't track ovulation etc so I'm blind really :wacko::wacko:


----------



## hiphophooray

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well today :) I think i keep getting shadows but I cat tell for sure :/ what do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







20150113_113224-1-1.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 30









20150113_115042.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 19









20150113_113134-1.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Buttermere

hiphophooray said:


> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well today :) I think i keep getting shadows but I cat tell for sure :/ what do you ladies think?

I think I see something in the last one!!!


----------



## Turtle0630

DHBH, I really hope those are symptoms for you and not just being sore from exercising! But, even if it is from working out, it means you're doing a good job with that too. Keep up the good work! :thumbup:

Laura, so sorry. :hugs: Just a few more days until you can test again!

Lillian, I hope it's a good sign for you as well! :)

Mummafrog, I completely agree with you about the pill messing stuff up. You said it much better than I did. :thumbup:

Butter, hi and welcome! :hi: I'll get you added, what day would you like me to put you down for? (I know you said AF is due on the 20th but didn't know if you were waiting it out for testing or not). Just let me know, and in the meantime I'll put you down for TBD. Good luck!

hiphop, I'm so sorry, I don't see anything. :( But I'm really not a good squinter, so I could be wrong! I really hope there's something there!!!

Afm, I had my "haven't conceived after 6 months of trying" dr's appointment this morning. She said we're really doing everything "right", that our timing sounds good and everything. She suggested we go ahead and do the HSG for me and SA for hubby. She's also going to do an US since I have fibroids to make sure they're not getting any bigger/causing any problems, and wants me to do cd3 blood work. I have no idea what that's for, but I guess that's why I'm not the dr! :haha: She said it's all at our own pace, of course. I want to wait until I know for sure on this cycle before I do anything. Then once AF arrives, I'll go ahead and do the cd3 blood work and have DH do the SA, and I'll probably the US as well. I think I might wait a month of the HSG though...I have a procedure scheduled for 2/9 where I'll have to be put under and that will be after O but before I could get a pos on an HPT. She suggested I either reschedule the appointment or not try that cycle. I really don't want to reschedule it again, and I would rather wait until after that to do the HSG. If we're not going to try that cycle, I don't want to miss the opportunity to have the HSG help us get pregnant like it does for a lot of people. So, that's where I am! FX that I just am already pregnant this cycle and don't have to worry about any of that, but I seriously doubt that's the case. I guess we'll see!


----------



## mrs n

Feel so crapoy and tacky today,bfn still as of an hour ago,feeling like I'm out even though impn still 7 days from af.i have a cbfm that I brought before so if I'm out I'll be using that next month onwards,is anyone else using this? X


----------



## Bing28

Turtle0630 said:


> Afm, I had my "haven't conceived after 6 months of trying" dr's appointment this morning. She said we're really doing everything "right", that our timing sounds good and everything. She suggested we go ahead and do the HSG for me and SA for hubby. She's also going to do an US since I have fibroids to make sure they're not getting any bigger/causing any problems, and wants me to do cd3 blood work. I have no idea what that's for, but I guess that's why I'm not the dr! :haha: She said it's all at our own pace, of course. I want to wait until I know for sure on this cycle before I do anything. Then once AF arrives, I'll go ahead and do the cd3 blood work and have DH do the SA, and I'll probably the US as well. I think I might wait a month of the HSG though...I have a procedure scheduled for 2/9 where I'll have to be put under and that will be after O but before I could get a pos on an HPT. She suggested I either reschedule the appointment or not try that cycle. I really don't want to reschedule it again, and I would rather wait until after that to do the HSG. If we're not going to try that cycle, I don't want to miss the opportunity to have the HSG help us get pregnant like it does for a lot of people. So, that's where I am! FX that I just am already pregnant this cycle and don't have to worry about any of that, but I seriously doubt that's the case. I guess we'll see!

I think that sounds like a good plan! :thumbup: and FX'd you don't need any of those tests done! 

Oh and I think cd3 bloodwork checks your hormone levels. You can also have CD21 bloodwork which checks for ovulation. 

Xx


----------



## Turtle0630

Thanks, Bing! :hugs: I knew about cd21 blood work (which I wondered if she would do today since I'm on cd22 now) but I wasn't aware of cd3 blood work. That makes sense! :)


----------



## Buttermere

Thanks..planning on waiting out til the 20th have tested early before and then felt so disappointed with a :bfn: been checking my co and its seeming to stay v high and fairly hard but with still a lot of creamy cm since around the date of ovulation- has anyone else experienced this? :help:


----------



## Buttermere

Cp that was supposed to say lol


----------



## Kitkatkut

Hello ladies, haven't been here in a while and was happy to see some BFP for this month... Congrats to all of you, BFP ladies!

I am 10 DPO and i find it so hard to resist my brain telling me to test. I'm sure i'd get a BFN now.. This month i barely had any symptoms, so my expectations are quite low... Even if the past months had lot of symptoms and only BFNs.

Mrs n.. I am using the CBFM too. This was my first month with it and I have to say i think it s a great thing :)


----------



## Tryin4No2

Turtle-I hope you get some answers with the SA and HSG. Dh and I both had those done. I am praying for good news! I also have a procedure scheduled for after I O and before a HPT. I'd be approximately 6-7dpo &#55357;&#56883; I know we should probably skip trying this month but man I can't bear the thought of skipping a cycle!! &#55357;&#56873;


----------



## Turtle0630

Tryin, thanks!!! I think I'll end up being about 10dpo at the time of mine, which could potentially be early enough for an HPT to pick something up but not in enough time to cancel the appointment without getting charged. I don't like the thought of skipping a month either but...I also don't want to keep juggling around when I'm going to have this done. I was actually kind of surprised that she said not to do it if there was a chance. She did say that really the main reason is that if I was pregnant and ended up having a miscarriage, I would most likely blame myself and feel bad thinking it was from that...while in reality, it really wouldn't be. So that made me feel better but I don't think I should do it still when she said not to! :/ What are you going to do?


----------



## Tryin4No2

Turtle-I really don't know. I know it sounds selfish that I do not want to skip a cycle. Grrrr...I've discussed it with DH and he thinks we should just not prevent. The way I see it is at 7dpo there shouldn't be implantation and exchange of blood between baby and myself yet. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Turtle0630

It doesn't sound selfish. I completely understand that! And honestly, I'm not 100% sure what we will do either. I need to talk to DH about it when I get home. I'm just such a baby, I'm afraid that if we don't skip that month and I end up getting pregnant and then miscarry, my Dr will scold me for not listening to her. Isn't that sad? I'm always scared of getting scolded by Dr's! Ha! I do believe you're right, and I don't think I would either at 10dpo. And she even specifically said it's really to avoid any guilt you might have if you do miscarry, because it really wouldn't cause it. But then again, they do always ask if there's any chance that you could be, so there must be a reason for them asking that, right? :shrug:


----------



## Tryin4No2

It's definitely a joint decision. Perhaps we should wait to see when we O and go from there. &#128522;

I just don't know when I'd have my procedure done if I don't now.


----------



## Turtle0630

Yeah, that's a good idea! I just know I have to cancel mine at least one week in advance or I get charged...so as long as I have an idea before then, I'm good! :thumbup: That's my issue too, if I don't have it done now, well I still have to have it done at some point. I've already had to reschedule once and don't want to do that again. And when scheduling something far out in advance, it's hard to schedule for sure around your cycle when you don't know exactly what days you'll be where in your cycle. You know? :)


----------



## Mummafrog

Turtle I'm not quite following what you're talking about but it sounds ruddy annoying! Your doctor sounds sweet though, really talking you through things. Doing the tests you can do without disrupting your TTC first, sounds good.. then maybe if they all come back normal you can skip a different cycle for the HSG?

Tryin4 I'm sorry you're dealing with the same tricky decision too... hmm!

AFM I am now 11-12dpo and feeling UTTERLY AWFUL, my god. Like wow... I tried to walk today, only about five minutes and it felt like it did in later pregnancy where all my ligaments were loose and I was so achey and like I was walking through syrup.. twinging and cramping and feeling sick and super thirsty. I really don't think I'm pregnant though? Because it is nothing like how I felt when I was in really early pregnancy before? Ugh I don't know.. it just feels like my period is coming and I want it to hurry up, usually my LP is the standard 14ish days so shouldn't be long. 

I don't know what to think, when I get home tomorrow I will test xx


----------



## drjo718

Turtle0630 said:


> Thanks, Bing! :hugs: I knew about cd21 blood work (which I wondered if she would do today since I'm on cd22 now) but I wasn't aware of cd3 blood work. That makes sense! :)

Turtle, CD 3 bloodwork can be a lot if things. That's what I'm getting back today but I'm with a specialist so it may be more thorough. Basically they could check a bunch of hormones, including those related to your pituitary and thyroid.


----------



## Turtle0630

Mummafrog said:


> Turtle I'm not quite following what you're talking about but it sounds ruddy annoying! Your doctor sounds sweet though, really talking you through things. Doing the tests you can do without disrupting your TTC first, sounds good.. then maybe if they all come back normal you can skip a different cycle for the HSG?

Haha, sorry to be so confusing! Basically I'm having a colonoscopy done on 2/9 for my Crohn's Disease, completely unrelated to TTC. But they have to put me under for that and on the 9th I should be about 10dpo if I haven't conceived this cycle. So, since that will be too early to know for sure, my OBGYN is suggesting that either reschedule that procedure or take a break from trying that month, just to be safe. I don't have to take a break from trying when I do the HSG, but I would rather not do it during the cycle that I'm taking a break due to the colonoscopy. A lot of women seem to get lucky and get their bfp after having a HSG and I wouldn't want to do it the month of my break and miss that opportunity. Does that make more sense now? :)

Also Mumma, I'm sorry to hear you're feeling so icky! Boo! I really do hope you get some answers soon and start to feel better! :hugs:

Drjo, thanks! That all makes sense! My Dr did do some blood work testing prior to me TTC when I first told her that we were going to be starting soon, which included thyroid levels as well as some other things. See, she's a great Dr! :) That makes sense though that there would be lots of hormones for them to be testing on cd3! Have you had your appointment yet?


----------



## Leti

turtle,
follow the link to a list of all the test
https://www.fertilityplus.com/faq/hormonelevels.html


----------



## Turtle0630

Leti, thanks!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mummafrog

Turtle - oooohhh yeah I did not get that :haha: I see nooow. Good luck with the decisions. I don't know if I have much I can say to help but I know you'll work it out. Hopefully you won't need to at all though xx


----------



## Little_Owl

Hi ladies, I'm new to all this, hope you don't mind me joining in? 
Congrats to all the BFP's - it's been lovely to follow, sorry to anyone that's out this month...! 

AFM: stopped BC in April, started trying in June a bit half heartedly assuming it would be easier! Im the last of my gf's to announce and they all told me that it only took 1 or two cycles to get their BFP. 
This is my first month on OPK and got a positive on cd20. DTD that day, the next and the two days before, hoping we had done enough and feeling like how can we fail this time?! However a slight complication is that for the last 5 cycles I have had brown spotting for 3 - 10 days before AF. This cycle I was convinced I wouldn't see it but right on cue cd23 it was very faint but it was there and now today cd25 there is a bit more, possibly tinged with red. I'm assuming its a long run in to AF and that I am out this month? What do you think... have any of you come across this before? Feeling pretty disappointed today tbh. 
Sorry for the long post : )
TD 20.01.15


----------



## drjo718

My hsg is done and my tubes are open and clear! However, I may have a fibroid in my uterus, so I have to have another procedure in the morning. I also didn't get any test results back today bc the doc left them in his office, but I'll get them tomorrow at my appointment.


----------



## Desiree1694

So no af yet but just wish she'd show I feel it lingering would rather it just come so I can get on to the next month


----------



## psulion08

:wave: 
Congrats to all the BFPs and to the ladies who are out this month...GL next month! You will get your BFPs soon!

AFM: Sorry I've been MIA. Still no sign of AF. I went for a blood test today and I get the results tomorrow. I'm nervous but I just hope something isn't wrong with me. I'm so bloated and craps are terrible...but I think that might be just because I ate pound cake today..who knows lol. FXed!


----------



## crystlmcd

Good luck drjo! Glad to hear that your tubes are clear. Hope everything else turns out okay as well.


----------



## dojenstein

Hi guys. Lots to catch up on. Drjo, glad your tests were good. I had my HSG two weeks ago and was quite relieved when it was over. 

Turtle - Super hard choices to make. I hope you figure it out!

Welcome to all the new ladies! 

AFM, not doing so good. 9DPO and BFN again. AF is due the 16th so I'm pretty sure I'm out. I have a really short LP, which may be the problem. And then me and the DF got into a fight. He's basically a jerk and fights like a 12 year old. I want to be angry at him but to be perfectly honest I think I'm too depressed to be angry. 

Anyway, I didn't mean to be a Debbie Downer (too late)...but I guess I am. Sorry.


----------



## Fitpregnancy

I tested today and had a BFP!!&#127881;&#128525;


----------



## coucou11

Aww dojenstein, I'm so sorry - fighting with my DH always makes me feel like crap. Try to get some sleep and hopefully things will look better in the morning. And 9DPO is early!

Congrats to all the BFPs!! And sorry to those who the witch got... fx for next month!

I totally broke and tested this afternoon, 8 DPO, not even FMU. BFN, no surprise. It's my birthday so I was kind of hoping for an early surprise, but no dice. Will try again in a few days...


----------



## dojenstein

coucou11 said:


> Aww dojenstein, I'm so sorry - fighting with my DH always makes me feel like crap. Try to get some sleep and hopefully things will look better in the morning. And 9DPO is early!
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPs!! And sorry to those who the witch got... fx for next month!
> 
> I totally broke and tested this afternoon, 8 DPO, not even FMU. BFN, no surprise. It's my birthday so I was kind of hoping for an early surprise, but no dice. Will try again in a few days...

Thank you so much for the encouraging words coucou. I hope things look better in the morning because I can tell he wants to get into it and I'm far too angry. 

And happy birthday! Sorry no BFP for your big day. But like you said 8DPO is still early. FX for you!


----------



## Mrs_Right

Fitpregnancy said:


> I tested today and had a BFP!!&#127881;&#128525;

Congratulations!!! YAY! Wishing you a H&H 9 months x:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs_Right

Happy birthday cuocuo, sorry you didn't get your BFP today, still early days though so fx'd for you! xo


----------



## DHBH0930

Fitpregnancy said:


> I tested today and had a BFP!!&#127881;&#128525;

Congrats! Awesome news!!! :flower: H&H 9 months!


----------



## sugargully

Had HCGs ran yesterday...but BFN. I'm only 11DPO so doctor wants to repeat next Monday. I think I'm on my way to doing IUI. My hubby was so sad today. I think we need to increase our chances so he's not so upset. Men can't handle things like us. He takes it to his manhood and I don't want him feeling like that. It's just mother nature I think but thank God there's procedures to help nowadays.


----------



## Little_Owl

Fitpregnancy said:


> I tested today and had a BFP!!&#127881;&#128525;

Congrats! That's awesome news... hoping it'll spread for the rest of us : )


----------



## mrs n

Fitpregnancy said:


> I tested today and had a BFP!!&#127881;&#128525;

Yay congratulations,h&h 9 months xxx


----------



## Bing28

Congrats fitpregnancy! H&H 9 months. 

Happy Birthday coucou! 

Xx


----------



## Babylove100

Fitpregnancy said:


> I tested today and had a BFP!!&#127881;&#128525;

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## ladyV84

Congrats fitpregnancy! We needed some bfp positivity.. 

And to everyone else best wishes to all- don't count yourselves out till the witch shows , with my last pregnancy I didn't get bfp until 15 dpo!! And had no symptoms, was convinced I was out!!

I'm currently in bed with flu- feeling abs awful !
So bad I've not been able to get out of bed to bother testing- one way to keep me from testing early I suppose! I'm about 10/11dpo today no symptoms to speak off but obv so ill not sure id notice them anyway. 
If I can raise the energy I'll test later although I only have sainsburys blue dye tests so not holding out much hope!! 

Baby dust to all xxxx


----------



## ladyV84

Babylove have you tested today? X


----------



## Babylove100

Yep, finally got a faint line on my ic and my frer was darker! Phew! 12dpo today, af has normally shown by now and nothing, hardly any cramps, just a weird pulling sensation every now and then! I'm still in shock and finding it hard to believe! Boobs are still sore as well and they usually stop hurting before af. Hoping these are all good signs!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 37


----------



## Babylove100

Sadly my pics are still rubbish! Sorry!


----------



## Lilllian

Babylove100 said:


> Yep, finally got a faint line on my ic and my frer was darker! Phew! 12dpo today, af has normally shown by now and nothing, hardly any cramps, just a weird pulling sensation every now and then! I'm still in shock and finding it hard to believe! Boobs are still sore as well and they usually stop hurting before af. Hoping these are all good signs!!

Perfect line! so wish I could get that this week but I am feeling nothing today :nope:

what dpo did you get the first hint of line?


----------



## Babylove100

I was getting are there aren't there lines on 9dpo, 10dpo gave me some bfps and some bfns, 11dpo I got bfps on all tests except ics and then today, 12dpo I finally got a bfp on the ic!! I'm hoping that they keep getting darker! I have a digi to use on Friday, assuming af doesn't show!! :happydance:

Good luck! Hope you get your bfp! :dust:


----------



## ladyV84

Congrats hun, I can see a def see a very faint line but obv you can see it clearer and also I'm rubbish at line spotting...! 

I just tested bfn :-( :-( :-( 

Assuming I'm out now although the test I used says only 50% get a positive at -4 days to period so maybe there's a tiny chance??


----------



## Babylove100

Thank you! :happydance:

It's so weird, the pic stored on my phone is so easy to see but when I look at the pic I uploaded it much harder to see. Does the quality get lost on upload!?

Ah fx your bfp is just around the corner! Your not out till the :witch: shows! How long is your lp?


----------



## Lilllian

Babylove100 said:


> I was getting are there aren't there lines on 9dpo, 10dpo gave me some bfps and some bfns, 11dpo I got bfps on all tests except ics and then today, 12dpo I finally got a bfp on the ic!! I'm hoping that they keep getting darker! I have a digi to use on Friday, assuming af doesn't show!! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck! Hope you get your bfp! :dust:

Thanks, Babylove!!

I saw on another thread that you a 10 day LP. I have has the same last two cycles (first cycles in a few years due to ongoing breast feeding).I am not sure if this is the norm for me as i never noted my dates before (luckily got pregnant first time with both my babies and got pregnant first cycle after first baby). So maybe that is why I had early bfps with my pregnancies too? (both at 9dpo). 

I think i will try B6 if I don't get bfp this cycle :thumbup:


----------



## Babylove100

Lillian, b6 is def worth it, after taking it for 2 cycles my lp went up to 11days :happydance:

Good luck!


----------



## ladyV84

I really don't know how long my lp is to be honest as I'm rubbish at tracking all that kind of stuff... I just always assume it's 14 days .... 

Have asked hubby to get some tests as I'm
ill in bed, he probably won't though as says I should wait till
I've missed af!

Xxx


----------



## ladyV84

Lillian, are you ttc your 3rd too? Xx


----------



## DHBH0930

ladyV84 said:


> Congrats fitpregnancy! We needed some bfp positivity..
> 
> And to everyone else best wishes to all- don't count yourselves out till the witch shows , with my last pregnancy I didn't get bfp until 15 dpo!! And had no symptoms, was convinced I was out!!
> 
> I'm currently in bed with flu- feeling abs awful !
> So bad I've not been able to get out of bed to bother testing- one way to keep me from testing early I suppose! I'm about 10/11dpo today no symptoms to speak off but obv so ill not sure id notice them anyway.
> If I can raise the energy I'll test later although I only have sainsburys blue dye tests so not holding out much hope!!
> 
> Baby dust to all xxxx

Oh no! Hope you feel better! Hope you get your bfp!



Babylove100 said:


> Yep, finally got a faint line on my ic and my frer was darker! Phew! 12dpo today, af has normally shown by now and nothing, hardly any cramps, just a weird pulling sensation every now and then! I'm still in shock and finding it hard to believe! Boobs are still sore as well and they usually stop hurting before af. Hoping these are all good signs!!

It's faint, but I can definitely see it now! H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## Laura726

Congrats babylove and fitpregnancy! Afm: Af still hasn't shown, testing in the am.


----------



## twickywabbit

I'll be testing on the 20th :flower: Here's to hoping <3


----------



## DHBH0930

8 dpo, 2 days to go! 

Super pissed at husband right now, judging my parenting last night with dd :growlmad:

Backstory: I was working on that thing where you make like a dozen freezer meals at once, so bunch of cooked stuff was out that I was working on.

She is teething really bad and had more wake ups than usual. But last night she wouldn't fall asleep. I'd get her asleep in my arms and try to put her down and she would shoot up and scream. So I kept trying and trying. At one point i went downstairs and in frustration was just saying to husband "I don't know what to do!" And saying that I won't be able to finish the dinners so most will have to be thrown out since there wasn't much room in the fridge to save it. (I was over reacting, due to the situation) His response is just leave her to scream and cry (I wasn't ACTUALLY looking for input, just venting) I know the difference with her screams and this was a in pain/scared scream. I refuse to just leave her to scream and cry herself to sleep. She normally goes down on her own with a little fussing, but not this terrified and painful scream. (She was on tylenol, not sure why that didn't help more) after many attempts we both needed a break so I brought her downstairs. My husband (playing games on his computer) gives me this angry/annoyed look. Starts telling/yelling saying she is gonna grow up to be a spoiled brat since I always give in. So on and so on. This is NOT the norm, maybe happened one other time a few months ago, she isn't gonna be spoiled by me soothing her when she is scared and in pain! She is still a baby! Ugh I saw red and wanted to punch him in the face! 

She played while I did manage to fit it all in the fridge. And i finally got her down like 3.5 hours after her bedtime.

Sorry for the novel! Just needed to rant! I hate when he tells me to leave her to scream or judges my choices. I do 90% of the parenting and 100% of the night time stuff so he can keep his opinions to himself! My choice didn't affect him at all, he wasn't the one giving up his free time in the evening to soothe her.


----------



## wantingagirl

Am I ok to join? I don't know my date til,I get a positive opk. I lost my baby last tues :( and scan confirmed one tiny clot still retained


----------



## Turtle0630

Little_Owl, hi and welcome! :hi: I really hope your spotting doesn't turn into AF and that you get your BFP this cycle! Good luck, and I'll get you added! :)

Drjo, so glad to hear your HSG went well and that you don't have any blockages! Yay! What are they planning on doing for your fibroid? I was told about 2 years ago that I have some but they were small so we didn't do anything about them. We're planning on checking them again soon to see if they've grown since I've been feeling more twinges, etc. Good luck today, I hope everything goes smoothly! 

Psulion, I hope you get good news today! Please keep us posted and good luck!

Dojen, sorry about you and DH having a fight. :( I hate that! Don't count yourself out yet though, you still have time to get your bfp! Hope you're feeling better today! :hugs:

Fitpregnancy, congrats!!! So happy for you!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Would you like me to change it on the front page? :)

Coucou, happy birthday (late)! I hope you had a really wonderful day! Sorry about your bfn, but it's still really early and you have plenty of time to get one still! :)

Sugargully, I hope you get good news next Monday, keep us posted!

LadyV, so sorry that you have the flu! :( That's the worst. I really hope you get to feeling better soon, get some good rest and drink plenty of fluids! :hugs:

Babylove, I'm so happy for you that your lines are progressing! Yay!!!

Laura, good luck with your testing tomorrow! Keep us posted! :)

Twickywabbit, hi and welcome! :hi: I'll get you added, good luck! :)

DHBH, I'm so sorry. :( Feel free to rant to us, that's what we're here for! You can vent to us any time. Sending big :hugs: your way! 

Wantinga, hi and welcome to you as well! :hi: So sorry about your recent loss. :hugs: I'll just put you down for TBD and you can give me a testing date once you decide on one. :)


----------



## Babylove100

Ok last test pic I promise! So happy to finally have a very clear bfp!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Turtle0630

Babylove100 said:


> Ok last test pic I promise! So happy to finally have a very clear bfp!!! :happydance:

Okay, now THAT one I can actually see! YAY!!! :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## Babylove100

Haha thanks Turtle!! I tell you there were a few moments when I wondered if I was crazy!! :haha:


----------



## Turtle0630

Haha! Well I figured they must be really evident on your end, and pictures never seem to do them justice! :D


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hello everyone! I would love to join! 

It's my first cycle TTC #2! I am pretty sure I ovulated yesterday as I had a positive OPK in the morning and a negative one in the afternoon and today. Also I had some intense O pains all day yesterday. It was CD 13, so I think I ovulated a little earlier than usual (usually CD 15). We couldn't DTD yesterday :( but we did the two previous days and will try to today. Not feeling too hopeful with timing but we'll see! 

I will start testing around next thursday I think if not earlier (I can't contain myself)!


----------



## Turtle0630

Borr, hi and welcome! :hi: Your timing doesn't sound bad at all, good luck! I would definitely dtd again today if you can, just because since your positive opk was yesterday, you could be Oing today instead...and the O pains are sometimes your body gearing up for it instead of actual O. I bet you're right, but that would cover your bases for sure! :) I have my fingers crossed for you, and I'll get you added!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thank you! I will try to dtd today as well! :)


----------



## drjo718

Lots of information at my procedure today...I definitely have a fibroid that needs to come out. If i don't get pregnant this month, surgery will be the beginning of the next cycle. They checked my ovaries while they were at it today, and my right one seems to be responding to the femara, so i hope I'll ovulate soon! The SA came back all good. My bloodwork confirmed pcos (my amh is really high), and I had to have my prolactin lab repeated because it was high and I may need meds for that. At least we have a plan, and aside from the fibroid I can take meds to fix everything else! :)


----------



## Turtle0630

Drjo, I'm sorry that you have one and that it needs to be removed! :( But, I'm happy to hear that everything else is looking either good or can be given meds to help fix. Sounds like everything is on the upward swing for you! Yay! :)


----------



## DHBH0930

drjo718 said:


> Lots of information at my procedure today...I definitely have a fibroid that needs to come out. If i don't get pregnant this month, surgery will be the beginning of the next cycle. They checked my ovaries while they were at it today, and my right one seems to be responding to the femara, so i hope I'll ovulate soon! The SA came back all good. My bloodwork confirmed pcos (my amh is really high), and I had to have my prolactin lab repeated because it was high and I may need meds for that. At least we have a plan, and aside from the fibroid I can take meds to fix everything else! :)

How does it work with the surgery for the fibroid? Will you have to take a month off from ttc? Also how will yours be done? I've read they go through the cervix to remove it. If I don't get my bfp this weekend I'm gonna make an appt to get checked out. Not that it's been super long ttc, but 2 cycles now I've had periods last a bit longer and have some light bleeding after my period around cd 9. But rest of cycle is fine? Someone on here suggested could be polyps or fibroids....

Glad you got some answers and it's things that can be solved!


----------



## Bajayby

Hi All,

I hope that I can join in.

I've been off today and have read all of the posts in this thread to get up to speed with everyone's progress. :winkwink:

A very big congrats to all who have received :bfp: and to those who started :af: best of luck on your next cycle. If you're still waiting to test, here's some magic baby dust for you guys :dust: fx'ed for you all.

AFM, i had my first IUI yesterday and am now officially in the tww! We are planning for our first and are really hoping that it will happen soon. We are a ss couple and IUI was our preferred option.

Does anyone know if sysmptoms are slightly different for IUI...I've had terrible cramping last night - I never really cramp during my cycles. I've also had a bit of lower back ache last night too and some slight cramping and slight back ache today. Now, it could be that I'm tuning into every little twinge!!

I reckon that I'm going to be a nightmare over the tww asking about every symptom, so forgive me in advance :flower:


----------



## Mummafrog

Hey ladies :)

Soo happy for you babylove and other bfpers! :wohoo:

drjo I'm sorry about the procedure you need to have, but maybe the fibroid has been holding you back so it will be onwards and upwards from there!

Bajayby I think your cramping and pain will be related to your body responding to the IUI procedure as it was so recent, it will settle down and the tww will go back to a normal tww if you get me. After the cramps have settled down, the rest of the symptoms will be 'normal'. At least that's what I understand? Because you're not taking any hormonal drugs are you? Just the procedure? Soo much luck to you :)

AFM today is 12dpo and bfn today, feel like af is coming, so I think it's not to be this time. I'm okay about it as we are not actively trying at the moment and I'm loving focusing all my energy on my daughter. 

Soo much luck to everyone else, I'll be around X


----------



## drjo718

Dhbh- mine will be removed during a hysteroscopy so it will be done vaginally. It's low enough it shouldn't be causing problems conceiving, but you never know when it will become a problem. I'm not sure if I'll have to wait to ttc but I'm pretty sure they advise pelvic rest for 2 weeks which may interfere with things.


----------



## Bajayby

Hi Mummafrog,

Thanks for your info. I have been on meds in prep for the IUI - menopur from cd3. I then took a trigger (pregnyl) yesterday after IUI instructed by the clinic.....just to be sure of ovulation.
I did have an us and bloods yesterday morning... and clinic called me back for IUI when results of bloods came back.
You're prob right about cramping being due to the procedure - it's not normal for me to have cramping during the cycle.

Don't rule yourself out for a :bfp: just yet.... the :witch: hasn't showed. I've my fx for you.


----------



## Cupoftea3

Hello ladies

This thread moves so quickly Im not sure I can keep up! Turtle I think I will test on the 21st/22nd depending on how I feel. So just a week to go!

I've been having sharp little pin prick pains all round my lower back and crampy feelings. But I've them before... I hope they mean something this time!

All the best to you all!


----------



## Turtle0630

Bajayby, hi and welcome! :hi: I bet that was a lot of fun reading 59 pages worth of the thread to get caught up! :haha: I'm sorry, I don't have any experience with IUI to know if the symptoms are any different with it, but what Mumma said sounds good to me! :haha: Although I had AF like cramping on what I think was 1dpo and then again on 3dpo this time, and I've never had that before so who knows. If I end up getting my bfp I'll be sure to let you know, maybe that would mean it was a good sign after all! :) Do you have a testing date you want me to add you for?

Mumma, sorry that you're feeling out. :( I agree with Bajayby though, don't rule yourself out just yet! I'm glad to hear you won't be too disappointed though if it's a bfn. :)

Hi, Cupof! Welcome back! I'll get you added for the 21st! I do hope those are good signs for you this time! :)


----------



## alikat27

Hi everyone! This was my first month using OPKs and temping seriously, and I've just entered the TWW (had some intense O pains yesterday and even though my temps haven't confirmed it, I'm 99% sure it happened yesterday). I'll be testing on the 27th! Best of luck to you all!


----------



## ladyV84

Hi girls how do I put a pic on here? I use my iPad/iPhone to post and it won't let me. I tested earlier and although I think bfn I wanted a fresh pair of eyes ! Xx


----------



## coucou11

Symptoms today - some twinges / cramping, high cervix, really tired.

That could mean anything! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Bajayby

Turtle0630 said:


> Bajayby, hi and welcome! :hi: I bet that was a lot of fun reading 59 pages worth of the thread to get caught up! :haha: I'm sorry, I don't have any experience with IUI to know if the symptoms are any different with it, but what Mumma said sounds good to me! :haha: Although I had AF like cramping on what I think was 1dpo and then again on 3dpo this time, and I've never had that before so who knows. If I end up getting my bfp I'll be sure to let you know, maybe that would mean it was a good sign after all! :) Do you have a testing date you want me to add you for?
> 
> Mumma, sorry that you're feeling out. :( I agree with Bajayby though, don't rule yourself out just yet! I'm glad to hear you won't be too disappointed though if it's a bfn. :)
> 
> Hi, Cupof! Welcome back! I'll get you added for the 21st! I do hope those are good signs for you this time! :)

Hi Turtle~,

Yes, it was a great days reading :haha: Best of luck with your testing, I hope you get a :bfp:
Yes, my clinic testing date is the 28th Jan :winkwink:

@Cupof~ FX'ed for your test - sending you all :dust:


----------



## Tryin4No2

LadyV choose "Go Advanced" then you should see a paperclip. Click that and search and attach your photo. Hope this helps!!


----------



## Soontobemaman

Hi All,
so today was day 14 after IUI and 28CD And i just made a pg test which was negative. i dont have my AF yet, do u think I should re-test tomorrow?


----------



## Tryin4No2

Soontobemaman I think you should test tomorrow or the next day! Absolutely! Good luck!!


----------



## Desiree1694

It's official af arrived today!!! :(


----------



## Soontobemaman

Sorry Desiree1694:(
I think i will be on the same boat as you. We wont give up :)


----------



## babifever

Hello ladies you can add me for 1/17. That's cycle day 36, average is 32, but still wonna hold out.


----------



## Leti

I'm out :nope:, good luck and baby dust to all.


----------



## Desiree1694

Your right can't give up I'm going to use ovulation tests for the first time this month if I get pregnant this time around I'll be due on hubby's birthday!!!!


----------



## dojenstein

Whew, lots of action today. 

Welcome to all the new ladies. 

Sorry to the ladies who got AF. I'm due the 16th so I may be joining you guys. Welp, all we can do is keep trying. 

Drjo - glad you have a diagnosis and can treat it. I have this nausea issue that won't go away and no one can tell me why, therefore no one can treat me. GL. 

Turtle - How do you stay so on top of this thread and everyone's situation. You are quite gifted! Your support is so much appreciated. Not too happy with the DF at this stage, which sucks because I have my follow up RE appt tomorrow to decide what our next steps are (most likely Clomid and IUI) but it sucks when you feel totally alone in the process. 

Today is 10 DPO but I have really short cycles, AF is due on the 16th so I think I'm out. I'm not sure I can endure another rollercoaster cycle but we'll see. Might take a break next month. We'll see. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## sugargully

dojenstein said:


> Whew, lots of action today.
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies.
> 
> Sorry to the ladies who got AF. I'm due the 16th so I may be joining you guys. Welp, all we can do is keep trying.
> 
> Drjo - glad you have a diagnosis and can treat it. I have this nausea issue that won't go away and no one can tell me why, therefore no one can treat me. GL.
> 
> Turtle - How do you stay so on top of this thread and everyone's situation. You are quite gifted! Your support is so much appreciated. Not too happy with the DF at this stage, which sucks because I have my follow up RE appt tomorrow to decide what our next steps are (most likely Clomid and IUI) but it sucks when you feel totally alone in the process.
> 
> Today is 10 DPO but I have really short cycles, AF is due on the 16th so I think I'm out. I'm not sure I can endure another rollercoaster cycle but we'll see. Might take a break next month. We'll see.
> 
> How's everyone else doing?

You are soooo Not alone! We're here for you and I even have an RE appt. tomorrow too. Not sure DH is coming either cause he thinks the doc talks down to him. Not sure where he gets these things. Men! 

AFM, I hope to get a treatment plan tomorrow too. All labs and pituitary MRI were good. I'm thinking meds and monitoring this month. Then IUI and meds in March if needed. 

BD will be easy this month b/c it will be a weekend. March will be midweek O and that's stressful trying to make the time. I need to know what the odds are with IUI verses BD. Anyone know about the percentages of success?


----------



## lillysmam

Hi everyone, 


Im 8dpo now so not sure what day I should be testing. Any ideas? 

My next period is due 22nd Jan but I cant wait till then haha x


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Welcome to the new girls! :dust:

Sorry if AF got some of you :( 

I am on my phone now and it's harder to reply individually but I have read :)

CD 15 for me and we got to DTD last night. Hopefully I timed it right, pretty sure O happened CD13 but I guess I could be wrong. Now the wait begins!


----------



## BabyWanted_

Hi! 
First of all, congrats on the BFPs! They give me hope.. :) I wish you girls a H&H 9 months! 

Afm, still no AF! I'm 17dpo now, CD28... Did a test this morning, bfn.. Last night I had AF cramps again, was sure it was coming, but they were gone by morning. That's the 4th time in 6days. Right now, there is no sign of AF...

Do you think my gyno will be able to tell me something tomorrow? I think it would be too early to see anything on a US if I were pregnant. But is there a way for her to see if I am about to start my period?


----------



## babifever

Last night I got my usual menstrual cramps, very dull. I just knew I was going to wake up with AF. Nothing just yet.


----------



## Laura726

Tested this am on a dollar store cheapie... Bfn :( I'm chalking this month up to an off cycle. Best of luck to the rest of you ladies.


----------



## dojenstein

sugargully said:


> dojenstein said:
> 
> 
> Whew, lots of action today.
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies.
> 
> Sorry to the ladies who got AF. I'm due the 16th so I may be joining you guys. Welp, all we can do is keep trying.
> 
> Drjo - glad you have a diagnosis and can treat it. I have this nausea issue that won't go away and no one can tell me why, therefore no one can treat me. GL.
> 
> Turtle - How do you stay so on top of this thread and everyone's situation. You are quite gifted! Your support is so much appreciated. Not too happy with the DF at this stage, which sucks because I have my follow up RE appt tomorrow to decide what our next steps are (most likely Clomid and IUI) but it sucks when you feel totally alone in the process.
> 
> Today is 10 DPO but I have really short cycles, AF is due on the 16th so I think I'm out. I'm not sure I can endure another rollercoaster cycle but we'll see. Might take a break next month. We'll see.
> 
> How's everyone else doing?
> 
> You are soooo Not alone! We're here for you and I even have an RE appt. tomorrow too. Not sure DH is coming either cause he thinks the doc talks down to him. Not sure where he gets these things. Men!
> 
> AFM, I hope to get a treatment plan tomorrow too. All labs and pituitary MRI were good. I'm thinking meds and monitoring this month. Then IUI and meds in March if needed.
> 
> BD will be easy this month b/c it will be a weekend. March will be midweek O and that's stressful trying to make the time. I need to know what the odds are with IUI verses BD. Anyone know about the percentages of success?Click to expand...

You're so sweet. Thank you. And I'm in the RE waiting room right now. We're going to talk next steps. Probably Clomid and IUI. And AF is due tomorrow so hopefully we'll start the Clomid right away. I'm slightly nervous, excited and anxious. My doctor isn't the friendliest so I have to be prepped with questions or he just hands me a packet and sends me on my way. 

Good luck at your appt and again thanks for the pick me up!


----------



## ladyV84

Sorry to hear that Laura, there's still a chance if no af though ? X


----------



## babifever

Hello All, I realized I didn't properly introduce myself. I've glanced at a few of your posts and wish you all the best, hopefully we can catch up. 

@donjenstein, I'm glad you are in a position where you can start taking alternative measures. Best wishes. I hate you have a sucky doctor, not very talkative. From my experience most doctors are super fast and I hate that. My most recent gyn was super. She answered all my questions, talked to me before, during and after my exam. Energy was good and I hope when we do conceive she can be my doctor. I will be high risk and I not for certain she does high risk.

@laura/babywanted like I've heard a million times "you not out until AF arrives". 

@everyone I hope we all get our :bfp: soon. Its amazing that when you want a child it becomes a challenge 

afm: This is my 2nd cycle NTNP, or as I like to call it "trying, not planning" rather! We started trying 8/17/14 for 3 unsuccessful cycles. I also found out I had diabetes type 2 in June. Found out November my bg numbers had increased as well! Being discouraged, a natural worrier and learning my condition was worst I decided to stand back and focus on controlling my bg. Ttc is very stressful. I also thought maybe I had PCOS, or thyroid issues, something that was preventing conception. My son was born 2005. I also had a unsuccessful pregnancy back in 2008. So its been 6 years! Granted dh and I just started ttc in 08/14 for that last 2-3 years we were using p/o method. I just really felt like it should have happened already.......so gyn tested hormones, thyroid, for PCOS, everything was negative. I also got an ultrasound which discovered 2 pea size fibroids. Apparently nothing to worry about, uterine line and everything else good. That was a relief. She pretty much said it I wasn't pregnant in 6 months with controlled bg then she would investigate further. She didn't suspect anything. Well that was Dec 2014. Here I am CD34 of 32 day average. Last 2 months my cycle had been at 29 & 30 days both falling on the 13th. I could test now but honestly I rather test with higher odds. I'm over the poas addiction, lol. My cycle also was every 35 days 4 months back, so I figure Saturday CD36 will be good. Honestly yall, I think I'm pregnant. Just got a feeling. Hope I'm right. No promising symptoms, besides a late AF.


----------



## babifever

ladyV84 said:


> Sorry to hear that Laura, there's still a chance if no af though ? X

hey lady v, I believe we have been in a thread together before.


----------



## Turtle0630

Alikat, hi and welcome! :hi: I'll get you added, and good luck! Did your temp go up this morning, helping to confirm your suspected O date? I hope so! 

Bajayby, thanks for the testing date! I'll get you moved to that. :)

Soontobe, I would definitely retest today or tomorrow if still no AF yet! Good luck! :)

Desiree, so sorry that the :witch: got you. I hope next month is your month! :hugs:

babifever, hi and welcome! :hi: I'll definitely get you added! :) I love hearing how confident you are that this is your month, I really hope you're right!!! Only a couple more days until you get to test, yay!!! Good luck!

Leti, so sorry that the :witch: arrived for you as well. :hugs: I have my FX for February for you! 

Dojen, you're so sweet! Thank you! I'm really not that good though. I read them all, then come back and read one, then type my respons. Read the next, then respond. I just don't post until the end. It's a lot easier to do that on a computer than on a phone, that's for sure! I'm so sorry that you're not happy with DF right now, and that you're feeling so alone in this process. :( I really hope you get some good plans in place at the RE today, and that you leave there feeling confident and like you're on a mission! ;) Good luck, please keep us posted!

Sugar, good luck at your appointment today too! I hope everything goes well for you as well and that you come out with a good plan too. Keep us posted!

Lillys, hi and welcome! :hi: It's really a personal choice as to when to test, but of course the longer you wait, the better chance you have of not getting a false positive. Let me know when you decide on a date and I'll get you added! :thumbup:

Borr, good luck! I really hope you caught that eggie! And welcome to the torturous wait. :haha:

BabyWanted, I really don't know if they'd be able to tell you that at an appointment or not, but they should be able to do blood work to see at the least. So you O'd really early in your cycle this month? How long is your lp normally?

Laura, so sorry. I still hope you get your bfp, there's still a chance!

Good luck to the ladies testing today!!! :dust:


----------



## ladyV84

babifever said:


> ladyV84 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that Laura, there's still a chance if no af though ? X
> 
> hey lady v, I believe we have been in a thread together before.Click to expand...

Yes I think we have! Glad to see you again :)
Did I read your af is late? X.


----------



## alikat27

Turtle0630 said:


> Alikat, hi and welcome! :hi: I'll get you added, and good luck! Did your temp go up this morning, helping to confirm your suspected O date? I hope so!

Thanks, Turtle! Actually my temps went down :( I have no idea what's going on because my last two cycles were perfect; I'm hoping this doesn't turn out to be anovulatory?? Plus we haven't been able to BD the past two days because of hubby's work schedule, which would have been fine if I O'd on the 13th but it's possible that my temp dip is today and I'll O today? Dargh. Better jump him when I get home just in case!


----------



## babifever

ladyV84 said:


> babifever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladyV84 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that Laura, there's still a chance if no af though ? X
> 
> hey lady v, I believe we have been in a thread together before.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I think we have! Glad to see you again :)
> Did I read your af is late? X.Click to expand...

yes technically so because my average is 32. Really hoping this is it, I will be elated at the least. Testing Saturday


----------



## ladyV84

Ooh gl, I'll look forward to hearing the results! Baby dust! Xxx


----------



## DHBH0930

I'm 9dpo today, had some cramping yesterday and temp hasn't started to drop yet, like it did last month. Couldn't help myself and tested, of course bfn, too early. With dd it wasn't till late in the day 10 dpo that I got my first positive. I also think I'm closer to 8.5 dpo since I think O was later in the evening...

Will be testing again in the morning, and each morning after till AF. Which according to previous cycles will be saturday, only have had a 10 day LP so far. But taking bcomplex so hopefully that helps! Would love even 11 or 12 days. Or for her to just not show up at all would be best!! FX really hope 3rd try is a charm!

Hope all you ladies are doing well!


----------



## BabyWanted_

Thx for replying Turtle! This is my first month charting, so I don't have a clue how my period normally is.. It's my second month of BC, but we didn't try the first month. I had a 33 or 34 day cycle then, but that might not have been a normal cycle... I have stopped Taking BC pills before, because I felt really bad on most of them, it's always 1 long period, and then back to normal. Unfortunately, I never registered how long the were exactly..

As you can see, I'm missing some important information.. :) and not knowing is driving me crazy. I also have an abnormal crazy fear of not being able to have babies... :( It drives me nuts!


----------



## Buttermere

So I'm absolutely dying to test but really trying to resist the urge! Last real symptoms I had were on Mon 12th with cramps and a single blood spot (never get mid cycle cramps) oh and some stars in my eyes lol cervix has been high and softish since O with loads of white discharge... not sure whether to count myself out or not - don't want the dissapointment:nope: did anyone else have these symptoms before their :bfp:hope everyone else is doing well? :dust:


----------



## Buttermere

twickywabbit said:


> I'll be testing on the 20th :flower: Here's to hoping <3

Hey twickywabbit good luck..ill be testing on the same day... If I can hold out that long lol xxx


----------



## Turtle0630

BabyWanted_ said:


> Thx for replying Turtle! This is my first month charting, so I don't have a clue how my period normally is.. It's my second month of BC, but we didn't try the first month. I had a 33 or 34 day cycle then, but that might not have been a normal cycle... I have stopped Taking BC pills before, because I felt really bad on most of them, it's always 1 long period, and then back to normal. Unfortunately, I never registered how long the were exactly..
> 
> As you can see, I'm missing some important information.. :) and not knowing is driving me crazy. I also have an abnormal crazy fear of not being able to have babies... :( It drives me nuts!

So did you use opk's this month, or temp or anything? I'm just wondering how you know that you're 15dpo now (that's what you said, right?) and that you O'd on cd11? Oh wait, I just saw that you said it's your first month charting, so obviously you know by your temps! :dohh: Believe me, you're not alone in that fear. I've had that crazy fear too (and it taking awhile so far certainly isn't helping matters any!), as I think many of us have. :hugs: Don't worry, I'm sure you'll get your bfp! If not this cycle, then hopefully soon. 

Alikat, that's certainly frustrating and confusing! :shrug: Hmmm... I do think trying for again tonight if you can would be a good idea, just in case! Good luck, I hope they start to go up soon!

DHBH, good luck! Keep us posted! At the very least, I hope the B complex helps lengthen your lp! :)

Buttermere, the resisting is hard, isn't it? :haha: Good luck, I hope those were good signs for you!!!


----------



## dojenstein

So just a little update...

I'm feeling a lot better today. Thank you so much to all the ladies for your support and encouraging words. 

My DF had a great talk last night and I pretty much vented out months of frustration. And for the first time he actually listened and agreed with me - that was a first. We even talked about how I didn't feel he was really participating that much in TTC. 

But I saw the RE this morning and we're going to start Clomid and IUI this cycle. I've never been excited for AF to come before! I'm nervous, excited and scared. The statistics don't look great at my age but I'm cautiously optomistic. 

So no BFP for me this round but maybe next month!


----------



## ladyV84

I just did a test- bfn *sobs* 
Also have lots of af type pains in tummy now so I guess that's it for this month.. 
Just doesn't get any easier to take does it :-(


----------



## Turtle0630

Dojen, that's all great news! I'm so glad to hear you and DF had such a good talk, and that you have such a good plan in place for next month. Yay! Are you for sure out for this month? :)

ladyV, I'm sorry. :( It really doesn't get any easier, I agree. I always am convinced that I'm not pregnant (because that's easier than the major disappointment when I get my hopes up) but I guess a small part of me is always hopeful still, as I'm always more disappointed than I expect to be. :hugs: Don't forget though, you're still not out! :)


----------



## ladyV84

Thanks turtle- I just had a long chat with hubby and he really thinks I need to chill out about it all.. It's so easy for them to say!
I have had so so many symptoms this month, things I have never had before yet they just don't mean anything!! 
Sorry for the rant- I've got flu and feel rubbish already but more so now :-( 
Anyway hope everyone else is doing better and I'm sure I'll be ok once af gets into full flow- just hate this first bit where you know it's coming and the next cycle seems so far away! 
Xxx


----------



## Mom2sam

Hi can i join plz i got my positive opk today so will be 1dpo on Saturday & testing on the 25th at 8/9dpo good luck to everyone


----------



## twickywabbit

5dpo , took an FRER :haha: BFN as expected.

Idk I feel as though I am but then an hour later I am sad because I feel like I am probably not. Crazy mood swings today.


----------



## babifever

I'm starting to get super antzie about testing, like now!! Dh says just to wait and stick to Saturday. He says he doesn't want me to get too excited either and be let down. I could be jumping the gun, but its because I'm late. I've symptom spotted in past. Late af is the best but and even then you can get a negative. Oh well still going to remain hopeful.


----------



## babifever

twickywabbit said:


> 5dpo , took an FRER :haha: BFN as expected.
> 
> Idk I feel as though I am but then an hour later I am sad because I feel like I am probably not. Crazy mood swings today.

its still early hunni, dont give up just yet.


----------



## Laura726

Thanks ladies. I'm just going to wait it out and if af is still a no show after Feb.4th I plan on making a trip to the Dr.


----------



## dojenstein

Turtle0630 said:


> Dojen, that's all great news! I'm so glad to hear you and DF had such a good talk, and that you have such a good plan in place for next month. Yay! Are you for sure out for this month? :)
> 
> ladyV, I'm sorry. :( It really doesn't get any easier, I agree. I always am convinced that I'm not pregnant (because that's easier than the major disappointment when I get my hopes up) but I guess a small part of me is always hopeful still, as I'm always more disappointed than I expect to be. :hugs: Don't forget though, you're still not out! :)

Thanks so much Turtle. I totally appreciate all your positivity and encouragement. Really. So I had an ultrasound this morning and everything looked normal so I figured since we didn't "see anything" that I'd be out. But I did some research and learned that it'd be too early to see a baby at 11DPO. 

But AF is due tomorrow and I sort of feel some cramps. I'm kind of ok though if she comes because then I can start the Clomid and IUI. But on the other hand, if I got PG now I'd be super psyched. I just feel like AF is coming. No biggie though. 

And when I came home tonight the DF planted a big one on me for like 10 seconds. I guess he really did hear what I needed. Glad he's on board. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Mrs_Right

babifever said:


> I'm starting to get super antzie about testing, like now!! Dh says just to wait and stick to Saturday. He says he doesn't want me to get too excited either and be let down. I could be jumping the gun, but its because I'm late. I've symptom spotted in past. Late af is the best but and even then you can get a negative. Oh well still going to remain hopeful.


I so hope you get your BFP on Saturday! fx'd for you! :dust:


----------



## babifever

Mrs_Right said:


> babifever said:
> 
> 
> I'm starting to get super antzie about testing, like now!! Dh says just to wait and stick to Saturday. He says he doesn't want me to get too excited either and be let down. I could be jumping the gun, but its because I'm late. I've symptom spotted in past. Late af is the best but and even then you can get a negative. Oh well still going to remain hopeful.
> 
> 
> I so hope you get your BFP on Saturday! fx'd for you! :dust:Click to expand...

thanks love


----------



## justagirl2

I have enjoyed catching up- seems we have a few possible BFPs here soon! fingers crossed. 

things are still weird over here. CD30 was today and my cycles were 28-29 before this last pregnancy, so was expecting AF yesterday. that being said if I really did O a week late like I think (CD22-23) then AF won't be until next week. this is my first cycle back since pregnancy and breastfeeding, so who knows. really just hoping I have a decent luteal phase. 

I had really intense cramps Tuesday night and I never have mid cycle cramps, but if O was last Wed/Thurs it would have only been 5-6 dpo, a tad early for implantation right?? isn't avarage like 8-9? I also felt quite nauseous all day but I am one who thinks you don't really get many symptoms like that til after implantation so who knows. things are weird and it will be nice to see AF (or a bfp!) 

I am on vacation this week and get home Monday. still planning to test Tuesday if no AF yet. 

Mummafrog- yes I remember you from June Sunflowers! great to see you again. crazy we are TTC twins in the same boat! hope you are loving your little one. maybe we will be bump buddies again?


----------



## orionfox

Hey gals...its been a bit since ive been on the forums as i just chose to take a complete break during the holidays and throw out the stresses of ttc and seeing other bfps etc. And because i didnt track anything im not 100% sure of the exact cycle day im on. I meant to write down when af came last but completely forgot lol. Anyways im pretty sure af was due either yesterday or the day before, but 100% no sign of her as of yet. Although my body sure feels like she should be here. So trying to not keep my mind on it. But if she doesnt arrive by the weekend im testing as i know im def a few days late. I was keeping a bit of a watch on the rough timing of my fertile window and did bd a couple times. Anyways, i may pop in and out as ive been busy with work ever since getting back from the holidays. Good luck to those waiting for their bfp :)


----------



## babifever

Still up wondering and anxious when I use the rest room. Just want to encourage everyone...your not out until AF says so!


----------



## mrs n

Well bfn today,still cramps and have a been for well over a week,feeling pretty much like I'm out,just waiting for af to show now even though not due for another 4 days at least as sometimes have a 2 day extra thrown in a few times a year,just really don't feel like this is my month.dh seems to think it will just happen like it did last time,the most frustrating words ever!! So glad to see lots of bfps though and sorry for the ladies that the witch got and go to all testing over the next few days xxx


----------



## BabyWanted_

I'm out, AF got me. :(

I am gonna try to stay away from this forum next cycle.. Reading pregnancy symptoms from other women, it drives me crazy. Even though it felt good not to be alone in obsessing over every little twitch, it also made it impossible for me to take my mind off, because I spent so much time here, reading..

Thx for the support and the kind words! I will still cross my fingers for all girls still waiting to test! May this be your month!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Good morning ladies! I've been so so busy at work i haven't had any time to catch up on here. 
Welcome to the new girls, welcome back Orion! Its nice to see you back here :wave:

Today I'm only at work for 2 hours (after only 5 hours of sleep) and then going home to DTD since the CBFM gave me a peak reading. Wahoo! :happydance:
After that were off to Atlantic City for the night. 

I wish everyone lots of luck and baby dust!!! :dust:


----------



## DHBH0930

10 dpo, no symptoms, temp hasn't dropped, bfn still. May still be more liken 9.5 dpo with O being in the evening. DD tested with fmu on 10dpo and bfn, that afternoon clear bfp, so still possible! Had a dream I got my bfp, kinda disappointing when I woke up and was just a dream :dohh:


----------



## MnGmakes3

DHBH0930 said:


> 10 dpo, no symptoms, temp hasn't dropped, bfn still. May still be more liken 9.5 dpo with O being in the evening. DD tested with fmu on 10dpo and bfn, that afternoon clear bfp, so still possible! Had a dream I got my bfp, kinda disappointing when I woke up and was just a dream :dohh:

It's still early. My everything is crossed for you!


----------



## Julesillini8

babifever said:
 

> Mrs_Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babifever said:
> 
> 
> I'm starting to get super antzie about testing, like now!! Dh says just to wait and stick to Saturday. He says he doesn't want me to get too excited either and be let down. I could be jumping the gun, but its because I'm late. I've symptom spotted in past. Late af is the best but and even then you can get a negative. Oh well still going to remain hopeful.
> 
> 
> I so hope you get your BFP on Saturday! fx'd for you! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks loveClick to expand...

Can't wait for you to test tomorrow!! Will check for your good news!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

babifever hoping you get a bfp! 

DHBH0930 can't wait until you test again!

around 2 DPO here. Could time be any slower? Going to test probably on thursday, will be around 8-9 DPO. With my daughter I got faint lines since 7DPO so I might cave earlier!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I am 4DPO and the days are going so slowly! I don't usually ovulate so have no days to will away. I ovulated Monday (+OPK) so I am really impatiently waiting! Xx


----------



## Soontobemaman

Ladies, I am out this month :/
I am scheduling my 3d IUI for Jan 28th. Will see what happens this time.


----------



## samsam23

Hey...

I should be testing on 20th. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Turtle0630

Good morning, and good luck to those still testing today! :dust:

ladyV, you're so right...it's easy for them to say to chill out! :) I hope the flu is starting to go away and that you're starting to feel better, both physically and emotionally! :hugs:

Mom2, hi and welcome! :hi: I'll get you added, and good luck!

Twicky, that's hilarious that you were testing already! :haha: I get those same mood swings where I'm convinced one second that I am, then convinced the next second that I'm not...every month. :dohh: Hopefully one of these times we'll be right about the first part of that equation and not the last! :)

Babifever, can't wait to see how your test turns out tomorrow! Good luck!!!

Laura, I really hope you get some answers long before the 4th! Are you going to test anymore until then?

Dojen, :hugs:! You're so sweet. :) Oh yeah, you definitely wouldn't be able to see anything on an US at 11dpo (I don't think you can until about 5.5-6 weeks, right?) so that doesn't mean you're out! You said AF is due today, has she arrived? I hope not! I'm so glad to hear that DF is being receptive to what you said! :hugs:

Justa, you're right that the average day for implantation is 9dpo, but they say it can be anywhere from 6-12dpo. So it might have been that after all! I really hope so! Try to enjoy the rest of your vacation and know those tests will be waiting for you when you get home. :)

Orion, hi and welcome back!!! Good to see you again! I hope the break was nice and relaxing for you. :) That's great news that you're a few days late, I have everything crossed for you that this is your month! I'll add you for Sunday testing, but will happily change it if you have a day you'd prefer. Good luck and keep us posted!

Mrs n, sorry about the bfn's still! :( I have my FX for you though! :hugs:

BabyWanted, I'm so sorry that the :witch: got you. :hugs: I totally understand about these boards making you obsess more sometimes. Take all the time you need away, and just know we'll be here for you if/when you want to come back! :flower:

MnG, so exciting that you got your peak reading this morning! :happydance: Good luck, I SO hope you catch that eggie!!! Enjoy your getaway in AC, and enjoy that hotel bd session! :winkwink:

DHBH, I hope your dream is a good sign of things to come! Don't give up hope yet, it's still really early. FX!

Borr and Teeny, the TWW seems to drag by slower than any other time, doesn't it? :haha: Good luck!

Soontobe, so sorry that the :witch: got you as well. :( I really hope the 3rd time is the charm for you! (well, 3rd time with IUI that is)

Samsam, hi and welcome! :hi: Good luck, and I'll get you added! :)


----------



## coucou11

Hi all! 11 dpo here (maybe closer to 10, but FF says 11). Normally AF would have been due yesterday and she was a no show, so that's good news ... but stark BFN this morning. Sigh.

Really hoping AF stays away this weekend and I can test again Monday or Tuesday...


----------



## orionfox

Thanks turtle...im not sure if i will test tomorrow or sunday so you can just keep it sunday :) im crossing my fingers than this month is finally it :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

orionfox said:


> Thanks turtle...im not sure if i will test tomorrow or sunday so you can just keep it sunday :) im crossing my fingers than this month is finally it :)

Mine are crossed for you too! :)


----------



## ladyV84

BabyWanted_ said:


> I'm out, AF got me. :(
> 
> I am gonna try to stay away from this forum next cycle.. Reading pregnancy symptoms from other women, it drives me crazy. Even though it felt good not to be alone in obsessing over every little twitch, it also made it impossible for me to take my mind off, because I spent so much time here, reading..
> 
> Thx for the support and the kind words! I will still cross my fingers for all girls still waiting to test! May this be your month!!

I feel totally the same babywanted.. I love coming on here and checking symptoms, chatting, getting excited about testing but when it's a negative result every month I seem to take it so bad.

I know I am so blessed to have my two and I never take that for granted but this time is proving v difficult for us and I guess that just makes you want it more! 

Anyway huge good luck wishes to everyone else and hopefully we'll all get our bfp soon! Xxx


----------



## Babylove100

I think I may be back with you soon ladies....my bfps are getting fainter and almost bfns now. Just waiting for the :witch: to show so I can move on. Oh what a rollercoaster few days it's been!!!

Good luck to those still waiting to test!! :dust:


----------



## crystlmcd

Sorry babylove. Hopefully it's just a fluke.


----------



## babifever

orionfox said:


> Thanks turtle...im not sure if i will test tomorrow or sunday so you can just keep it sunday :) im crossing my fingers than this month is finally it :)

I'll be testing Tom. Still no AF.


----------



## ladyV84

Aaah babylove I'm soooo sorry to hear that.... Hugs xx


----------



## twickywabbit

I'll be 7dpo tomorrow and OMG I am losing it :)

I told myself I wouldn't test until next wed. when I was 11dpo but I dont know if I can wait that long. I wanna POAS NOW :haha:


I just feel it in my gut that I am and its frustrating to have to wait. blah.


----------



## mrs n

Thanks turtle,not testing again now,just going to wait it out,so fed up of the bfn xx


----------



## Bing28

So sorry babylove. FX'd there is nothing wrong. :hug:


----------



## Babylove100

Hey ladies, thank you, sadly all tests are now negative *sigh* onto February I go!

Good luck everyone still waiting to test.x :dust:


----------



## MemmaJ

*sneaks in*... Can I join in please...? 

10dpo today, cycles vary between 25 and 28/29 days so AF is due in anywhere between 2 and 5 days... But My last cycle was 30 days so that threw a spanner in the works! 
FF says I'm due on 21st and Ovia says I'm due on 22nd - so to be on the safe side, I'll say I'll test on 22nd! 
I try not to test early as I'm not tough enough to deal with the BFN's..!


----------



## babifever

Hey everybody its 4 am in morning and I'm up, probably because I'm so anxious. I started to test but dh and I are suppose to together. Almost there lol


----------



## babifever

Hello Beautiful ladies, I'm happy to let yal know I got my this morning. I have built a rapport with a few threads and don't feel like typing the same thing over/over again. You can visit my announcement and picture here: There's a season for everything!

never give up ladies, if you remember this was the cycle we stopped the technicalities and took myself out of the ttc mindset, stop tracking/bbt, everything. I truly believe everything happens when its suppose too! Now I have to tackle this diabetes now. Love, blessings and baby dust to you all. Thanks so much for the support, I will be around


----------



## DHBH0930

Babylove: I'm so sorry! :hugs: I had a chemical pregnancy on my 2nd try for dd and it was very sad :cry: it's such a let down after getting so excited over a bfp. Sounds like your taking it very well. Good luck next month!

Babifever: congrats!!!! H&H 9 months to you!!!

11dpo (or closer to 10, not 100% sure) no temp drop! I know it can vary, but last month it dropped the day BEFORE AF so, here's hoping! Had a 10 day LP last 2 months so if 11 dpo than it is SUPPOSED to start today. I have lots of cramping right now, but it feels sharper than AF *usually feels. Took a test, *might be a real squinter there, or I'm just seeing the indent in the strip, will keep testing through out the day. Hope I get my bfp!!!! 

GL other ladies still testing!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Babylove so sorry to hear this :( sending tons of hugs! I've had a chemical too and it's really hard on our minds and heart <3

Babifever congratulations! Must be feeling so happy and excited! :happydance:


----------



## babifever

Announcement here: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/bfp-announcements/2276477-theres-season-everything.html


----------



## ladyV84

babifever said:


> Hello Beautiful ladies, I'm happy to let yal know I got my this morning. I have built a rapport with a few threads and don't feel like typing the same thing over/over again. You can visit my announcement and picture here: There's a season for everything!
> 
> never give up ladies, if you remember this was the cycle we stopped the technicalities and took myself out of the ttc mindset, stop tracking/bbt, everything. I truly believe everything happens when its suppose too! Now I have to tackle this diabetes now. Love, blessings and baby dust to you all. Thanks so much for the support, I will be around

Oh I love hearing a bfp story! Very happy for you and here's wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months! Xxxxx


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Hello ladies! I just spent the last two days reading this whole thread!! I'd Love to join your group. I am not a big poster but I love to follow along and read everyone's experiences. I am one DPO right now. I feel like the next two weeks are going to drag! This is only our first cycle TTC #2 but it's amazing how quickly the anxiousness and excitement all comes back. Good luck to everyone who's still waiting to test!


----------



## Bing28

Congrats babifever! H&H 9 months! Xx


----------



## Lilllian

So sorry, Babylove! :hugs:


----------



## coucou11

Hi ladies - witch got me today. :cry: On to next month! Good luck to those still waiting!!


----------



## dojenstein

So sorry Babylove, I was following your journey and rooting for you. But you're right. Chin up and on to February. 

So, something weird is going on with me. I have a super regular cycle. I use Ovia and she predicts my period to like the minute for the past 7 cycles I've been using it. Well, of course this upcoming cycle is the cycle I'm going to do Clomid and IUI and now AF is 2 days late. And BFN's. Well, I used a Wondfo this morning and I never trust those. I brought a FRER to work (lol) just in case. I do feel some AF like cramping but of course the one cycle I want her to come and she doesn't. 

I wish I knew either way what's going on. If AF is coming I just want to get this fertility cycle going. I hate this limbo, ya know. I feel like I'm being punished for testing too early (hahhaa). 

Anyone else late with BFN's? Oh, I'm also 13DPO.


----------



## DHBH0930

Im out, AF is here cramping earlier this morning was just AF who came a couple hours later. So was just indent on test strip, was looking too hard at it! Guess this cycle just different with temp not dropping till tomorrow then. Could've been higher still just from having to get up a lot with dd... oh well, onto cycle 4. Not happy that my LP now 3 months in a row is 10 days, even with bcomplex...1-2 months I was like maybe it's just some off cycles, but 3 in a row is pretty consistent 

Hope cycle 4 is lucky for us! GL ladies hope I don't see you in next month's group!


----------



## twickywabbit

Well 7dpo here...was taking a walk and saw -get this- a stork in my backyard. Hope it is a good omen?


I had some -tmi- creamy cm yesterday and now it seems like im dried up, im hungry, and I have been peeing a lot.


I dunno, feeling good about this cycle guys. I hope it is the one because after this I am back to WTT for awhile.


----------



## danielle1984

I'm out! AF show up yesterday...I'm ok with it because this was our first month officially TTC and it took us almost two years to get pregnant and stay pregnant. Moving on to next month! 

Good luck to the rest of the ladies waiting to test


----------



## MnGmakes3

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is having a great weekend. 
I managed to read thelady few pages and I'm so sorry to hear your news babylove. :hugs2:
Welcome to the new girls. :wave:
I hope you all enjoy your stay here and get your bfps! :)

AFM, hotels are a marvelous, marvelous thing :happydance: Hubby and I got to DTD 3 days in a row (plus O -5) so that egg has 0% of survival this month! We'll even give it a try tonight if we're somehow still alive after our adventurous wkend :)


----------



## littlejune

congrats babifever!!


----------



## Cupoftea3

Babylove, I'm so sorry. I can't imagine how disappointing that must be, I really feel it for you. I pray that you will exerience that excitement again soon.

Babifever, congratulations. What wonderful news!

Hope everyone else is doing well. My husband is waiting to hear about a new job in the next few days - if he gets it we'll be moving and can finally settle down and build a home. We've moved around so much in the last few years and now we're staying with my parents in between moves! I wonder if it's playing a part in our lack of ttc success! I really hope he gets it so we know where we'll be.


----------



## orionfox

OMG...I Just got my BFP :) Bought a hpt and tested on a 2hr hold. Came up almost right away and clear as day. Very strong line.I will have to post a pic when im not on my phone.


----------



## drjo718

Congrats orion!


----------



## babifever

orionfox said:


> OMG...I Just got my BFP :) Bought a hpt and tested on a 2hr hold. Came up almost right away and clear as day. Very strong line.I will have to post a pic when im not on my phone.

yay congrats!!


----------



## crystlmcd

Congrats orion and babifever!


----------



## orionfox

Thanks ladies :) Me and dh are still in shock. It wont feel real for us until i can buy a digi and see pregnant on it lol. I was just expecting yet another negative lol.


----------



## orionfox

This is one of the Compliments one step brand tests...the cheapest i could find as the dollar stores had none. Showed up within seconds before the dye was all the way across.
 



Attached Files:







20150117_150001.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## dojenstein

Congrats Orion. Beautiful lines. 

So AFM, AF is going on 3 days late. And BFNs all around. So frustrated. I was so ready to start my Clomid tomorrow. I just wanted to get started with the assisted fertility and now this. Grrrr. 

Anyway, I'm off Sunday and Monday from work (yeah!) so if AF doesn't come I'll probably be all over the boards and HPTs obsessing. I'd love a distraction. 

What's going on with everyone else?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congrats Orionfox. How many DPO are you? That is one super awesome line! Xx


----------



## Bing28

Congrats Orion! H&H 9 months! Looks like staying away from the boards worked for us both this month! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## Babylove100

Yay congrats Orion!!! :happydance:


----------



## ladyV84

Congrats Orion! That line is sooo impressive! X


----------



## Lilllian

Congratulations Orion!! :happydance:

I have dark line envy! Mine is not getting darker and think it will be a chemical. Tummy is bloated but hormone levels just not rising. Just want it over and done with. :nope:


----------



## mrs n

So bfn yet again,so fed up,had what I thought were really good symptoms but I guess our bodies love to play tricks on us &#128542; congrats to the bfps x


----------



## MnGmakes3

orionfox said:


> OMG...I Just got my BFP :) Bought a hpt and tested on a 2hr hold. Came up almost right away and clear as day. Very strong line.I will have to post a pic when im not on my phone.

Omg!!! Congrats! !!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mummafrog

Babylove I'm so sorry, it must feel so crushing :cry: this is meant to happen for you, move forward positively darling <3

Babifever - I thought this would be your month when you said about stopping all the temping and charting! I had that thought. I'm so thrilled for you :happydance:

Orion oh my goodness hurray for you too! This is a big bfp month isn't it :happydance:

All bfp ladies try to remember to enjoy your early pregnancy, worrying won't change anything! I used to talk to my little bean when I was in my early weeks, it was nice to walk around and know I was never alone :haha::cloud9:

So sorry for those who got af.. keep going ladies X

DHBH - 4 is my lucky number and my girl was conceived in cycle 4, praying it is your lucky month too!:hugs:

Aww Dojen that sounds so frustrating... I know it's like IMPOSSIBLE, but as soon as you put it from your mind your period will show up, the mind has a really strong influence over the body I think and when I was so sure I was pregnant it would delay my period for days. But saying that late BFP's are possible too :hugs:Do your best to be patient, the right thing will happen, either this will be it or you'll move onto assisted conception, at least it is one or the other :)

Aww Lillian.. how many days have you been testing? It can take up to 72 hours for the lines to look any different and it still be normal. Besides tests can be different, urine can be different concentrations etc.. what's going on? X

How are you feeling Turtle hunny? <3


AFM - Hmmmm.... I am now 16dpo and the feeling of 'period-is-coming' is starting to go again.. had another really intense dream about being pregnant, this morning my beds smell was strong and made me sicky and I promise they are new sheets :haha: But no other symptoms.. test yesterday morning and BFN so not sure what's happening. 
For arguments sake, say I definitely ovulated on the 2nd, if I am breastfeeding could that make my luteal phase longer? I thought breastfeeding would just make me less likely to ovulate.. :dohh::wacko:


----------



## Lilllian

> Aww Lillian.. how many days have you been testing? It can take up to 72 hours for the lines to look any different and it still be normal. Besides tests can be different, urine can be different concentrations etc.. what's going on? X

that's very sweet of you! I am getting more a faint cross line on the clearblue, but what worries me is the frer is still as faint a it was on Friday evening. Just have to wait till tomorrow but i am not holding hope, but thanks for commenting :hugs:



> AFM - Hmmmm.... I am now 16dpo and the feeling of 'period-is-coming' is starting to go again.. had another really intense dream about being pregnant, this morning my beds smell was strong and made me sicky and I promise they are new sheets :haha: But no other symptoms.. test yesterday morning and BFN so not sure what's happening.
> For arguments sake, say I definitely ovulated on the 2nd, if I am breastfeeding could that make my luteal phase longer? I thought breastfeeding would just make me less likely to ovulate.. :dohh::wacko

It's those bedding/cleaning smells that i am missing out on - the smell of detergent was one of my biggest signs in first two pregnancies. Sounds very hopeful! :thumbup:


----------



## Babylove100

Lilllian said:


> Congratulations Orion!! :happydance:
> 
> I have dark line envy! Mine is not getting darker and think it will be a chemical. Tummy is bloated but hormone levels just not rising. Just want it over and done with. :nope:

Ah Lilllian, I really hope this isn't the case for you :hugs: leave it a day or 2 and try again. Remember some tests have less dye in them etc. keeping everything crossed for you.xx


----------



## Lilllian

Babylove100 said:


> Lilllian said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Orion!! :happydance:
> 
> I have dark line envy! Mine is not getting darker and think it will be a chemical. Tummy is bloated but hormone levels just not rising. Just want it over and done with. :nope:
> 
> Ah Lilllian, I really hope this isn't the case for you :hugs: leave it a day or 2 and try again. Remember some tests have less dye in them etc. keeping everything crossed for you.xxClick to expand...

Thanks babylove. I have done so many tests now though that they can only mean the same thing and all the lines are exactly the same. Just not sure whether i need to get checked at the doctor if I don't bleed by a certain time? been reading about ectopic pregnancies etc.


----------



## Babylove100

Ah hun, I praying so hard it's not the case!!! I have a doctors tomorrow that I booked last week but figured I'll still go, get it on my records etc. I started af today so in a way that was a relief!

Try and keep positive, you may just have a shy one. Have you tried a digi or other brands to see what happens?? Sending lots of :hugs: and sticky vibes your way!!!xx


----------



## Lilllian

Babylove100 said:


> Ah hun, I praying so hard it's not the case!!! I have a doctors tomorrow that I booked last week but figured I'll still go, get it on my records etc. I started af today so in a way that was a relief!
> 
> Try and keep positive, you may just have a shy one. Have you tried a digi or other brands to see what happens?? Sending lots of :hugs: and sticky vibes your way!!!xx

Never even got a 'pregnant' on the digi. That had me worried from the start. Think I will book a doc's in the morning to do the same. How long after a blank on the test did you come on? Maybe mine will be Tuesday? Just want this month to wizz by now :hugs:


----------



## Babylove100

I never got a digi either that's what had me worried too. Have you tested again? I got my first negative yesterday and bleeding started today. I'm so sorry Hun, it really sucks doesn't it. I'm still hoping yours isn't the same as me tho and you've got a sticky one :hugs: x


----------



## twickywabbit

8dpo today and well it looks like I am out...got a BFN on first response...plus my temp dipped from 97.0 all the way to 96.4...

Good luck to all other ladies and congrats to all the BFPers :happydance:

I guess it is back to WTT for me for a whole 2 years, this month was my last shot as DH and I told ourselves if we didn't get it this month, we would focus on school and our DD.

Still sad :cry:


----------



## Hoping2015

Hi ladies I'm new to this I'm feeling a little lost I'm 10dpo today but got a bfn this morning is it too early for testing I feel out but still want to hope


----------



## orionfox

Teeny Weeny said:


> Congrats Orionfox. How many DPO are you? That is one super awesome line! Xx

Im about 18-20dpo...i was about 4 days late for af so i decided to test as i had no spotting etc to tell me that af was on her way. Never have ib either. But i did have sensitive nipples, stiff lower back, burping at random times, and feeling tired. I didnt test sooner as ive had those symptoms before and it landed being af. Also this cycle we werent actively trying, so i didnt want to stress myself out and just waiting if af came or not. Soooo excited as its an AWESOME early birthday present for me as my birthday is on the 28th :)


----------



## mommasboys2

Ok ladies I am driving myself nuts with the Wondfo test! I thought I seen a faint like yesterday at 11 dpo and the again today at 12 dpo. Any thoughts from you ladies greatly appreciated! Feel free to tweak if you would like :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150118_110355.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## hiphophooray

Mommasboys I can definitely see something on that test! FX!! Congrats Orion amazing lines! I am driving myself crazy as well, I swear their is a shadow on mine too! Sorry if you seen me post this in another thread,trying to keep up with a lot of differnt ladies in different threads!
 



Attached Files:







20150118_081331.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## MemmaJ

I've just ordered some IC 'super-early' tests. Never used them before and always prefer to wait to see if AF shows rather than serial testing, and I've only ever ended up testing once as AF was late... 
But now 7-8 months down the line with no BFP, I think I'm becoming a bit obsessed and want to know what's happening sooner...! 
They won't arrive for a couple of days (probably a good thing, lol) - so I'll probably start testing Tuesday (20th) or Wednesday 21st...


----------



## drjo718

Looks like I won't have a chance to test this month. I'm on CD16 and had an ultrasound today. I'm not expected to ovulate til wednesday at the earliest. I have a 14 day LP so that puts me testing in February.


----------



## Buttermere

Well looks like I may be out too...AF started this afternoon (2 days early) disappointed but on to next month I go xxx


----------



## KatieSweet

Little late to the party (I'm not very good with posting at the forum regularly) but would like to join in! AF is due around my birthday (EEK) so I'm hoping for a BFP - although I will be fine if it's not my turn yet - and will be testing in a couple of days unless of course AF shows up!


----------



## Cupoftea3

Lillian how long have you been getting positives for? Really hope it works out for you.

How are you doing babylove? Sounds like you're dealing really well!

Congrats orion! How exciting. Was your af late? How many dpo was that test and did you feel any different before testing?


----------



## mommasboys2

Ok ladies just did another test (yes I know I'm crazy lol) after holding my pee for 5 hours and I seen a line within a few mins. What do you ladies think? Heading to get a FRER for in the morning Fx.
 



Attached Files:







20150118_131942-1.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 30


----------



## crystlmcd

I see it mommas. Congrats!


----------



## Turtle0630

Oh Babylove, I'm so very, very sorry! :hugs: We're here for you if you want to talk. :(

MemmJ, hi and welcome! :hi: I'll get you added, and good luck! :)

babifever, congrats!!! Great news! :) Want me to change it on the front page?

LiteBRIGHT, hi and welcome to you as well! :hi: Good luck, what day would you like me to put you down for?

MnG, your chances sound great this month! See, maybe all you needed was hot hotel bd'ing to make it happen! :winkwink: FX!!!

Cupof, that's exciting on your husband and the job!!! Good luck, I really hope he gets it! Keep us posted! :)

Orion, huge congrats!!! So happy for you!!! Can I change it on the front page? Wow, your lines look amazing!!!!

Lillian, I'm so sorry to you as well. :( I really hope that it's just a fluke and that it's just a slow riser on your hcg. I have everything crossed for you that those lines start to darken soon! :hugs:

Twicky, 8dpo is still WAY early to be testing, I would definitely not consider you out just because you got a bfn that early! How long is your lp usually? A temp drop that early could easily just be an implantation drop. Don't give up yet!!!

Hoping, hi and welcome! :hi: Good luck, what day would you like me to put you down for? 10dpo is still really early, don't give up!

Mommasboys, I think I see something on that last test you posted! Yay! :happydance: Good luck, I hope they get darker for you!

hiphop, I'm sorry, I don't see anything on that test, but I know a lot of times it's darker in person. Good luck, keep us posted!

Drjo, sorry that it looks like you'll be pushed out to February for testing! :( I hope you hang around here with us though while you wait!

Katie, hi and welcome to you as well! :hi: What day do you want me to put you down for? Tuesday? I hope you get your birthday bfp! :)

So sorry to all that the :witch: got, and good luck to those still waiting to test! :dust: to you all!!! :hugs:


----------



## orionfox

Cupoftea3 said:


> Lillian how long have you been getting positives for? Really hope it works out for you.
> 
> How are you doing babylove? Sounds like you're dealing really well!
> 
> Congrats orion! How exciting. Was your af late? How many dpo was that test and did you feel any different before testing?

Yes af was about 4 days late. I had forgot to write down the exact af start day so i was just going by when i thought it was. I did feel a bit different, but most of the symptoms i had were ones i had when i got bfns. But the ones that were slightly questionable were burping at random times, really tired and the other day at work i gagged when i was helping one of the kids in the bathroom after a bm and i normally dont after being used to it so much. I knew i needed to test because there was no sign of af coming.


----------



## orionfox

Turtle- thanks and yes you can change it on the front page :) Yeah i was shocked to see how dark it was, but not surprising since i never tested earlier. It made me feel better though seeing it so dark so im not worrying too much that it may become a chemical. Im keeping fx that its a sticky one :)


----------



## KatieSweet

Turtle0630 said:


> Katie, hi and welcome to you as well! :hi: What day do you want me to put you down for? Tuesday? I hope you get your birthday bfp! :

Thank you :) Good to be here! 
Mmmm.. make it Thursday? :)


----------



## KatieSweet

Mommas - I see the line! :D :happydance:


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Twicky - there's no way you can count yourself out yet!! I didn't get bfp until 15dpo with DD. I know it sucks to get your hopes up, but it's not over yet!

Mommas I def see a line for you! Hope they keep getting darker. 

Orion congrats! How do you have the self control to not start poas earlier? I always start at like 8dpo even tho I know it's absurd. 

Afm, I'm 3 dpo and have been cramping since ovulation. I don't remember ever cramping for so long but it's possible I could have and just never payed attention to it?


----------



## orionfox

Lite- thanks...the reason why i never tested earlier was we were on a break from ttc. I just wanted to focus on relaxing during the holidays and not think about babies. The only one thing i did was i knew where my fertile period was and made sure to bd during then as i didnt want to fully waste a cycle. I also took the holidays off from the forums. Had i been fully trying like before trust me i would have been testing sooner lol.


----------



## mommasboys2

Just took an Answer FRER after a 2 hour hold and I think I can safely say it is positive. Fx it's a sticky bean :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20150118_183422-1.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## twickywabbit

mommasboys2 said:


> Just took an Answer FRER after a 2 hour hold and I think I can safely say it is positive. Fx it's a sticky bean :happydance:

Ahhhhyep, that's definitely positive. :haha:

Congrats! :flower:


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Turtle can you put me down for testing the 28th? Who knows if I can hold out that long! That seems so far away!! 

Mommas that's a great line!!


----------



## orionfox

mommasboys2 said:


> Just took an Answer FRER after a 2 hour hold and I think I can safely say it is positive. Fx it's a sticky bean :happydance:

Yay congrats....i know how much you have been wanting it to finally happen :)


----------



## mommasboys2

Thank you ladies! After everything that has happened the past few weeks and trying almost 2 years since our last mc I had given up. I actually told hubby two weeks ago I was done trying so I am very shocked. Just praying for a sticky baby this time. I called my doctor today and she wants me at the office as soon as they open to get my meds started. Good thing about having my doctor on speed dial. :)

Orion- Congrats on your BFP a break seems to be doing the trick ;)

Fx for more bfp's this month!


----------



## Julesillini8

mommasboys2 said:


> Thank you ladies! After everything that has happened the past few weeks and trying almost 2 years since our last mc I had given up. I actually told hubby two weeks ago I was done trying so I am very shocked. Just praying for a sticky baby this time. I called my doctor today and she wants me at the office as soon as they open to get my meds started. Good thing about having my doctor on speed dial. :)
> 
> Orion- Congrats on your BFP a break seems to be doing the trick ;)
> 
> Fx for more bfp's this month!

Congrats to you!

Not sure if you remember, but a few months ago I was on the TTC thread and I went to grad school at auburn. We discussed this a bit... Remember me? Lol.
Anyhow, so happy for you, hope this is a smooth pregnancy for you :)


----------



## mommasboys2

Julesillini8 said:


> mommasboys2 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies! After everything that has happened the past few weeks and trying almost 2 years since our last mc I had given up. I actually told hubby two weeks ago I was done trying so I am very shocked. Just praying for a sticky baby this time. I called my doctor today and she wants me at the office as soon as they open to get my meds started. Good thing about having my doctor on speed dial. :)
> 
> Orion- Congrats on your BFP a break seems to be doing the trick ;)
> 
> Fx for more bfp's this month!
> 
> Congrats to you!
> 
> Not sure if you remember, but a few months ago I was on the TTC thread and I went to grad school at auburn. We discussed this a bit... Remember me? Lol.
> Anyhow, so happy for you, hope this is a smooth pregnancy for you :)Click to expand...

Yes I do remember that and thank you praying for the best but not getting my hopes up anytime soon.


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Hi Ladies! I wanted to say hello and wish everyone a good week. I'm sending you all good baby vibes.

Congrats to Orion & Mommasboys! I'm so happy for you!!! I know it's been a long road for both of you, so it makes it even that more exciting! :happydance:

AF started for me today, but there are 11 more months this year to get it right. :haha:

Baby dust to all! :dust:


----------



## mommasboys2

Yoga_Girl said:


> Hi Ladies! I wanted to say hello and wish everyone a good week. I'm sending you all good baby vibes.
> 
> Congrats to Orion & Mommasboys! I'm so happy for you!!! I know it's been a long road for both of you, so it makes it even that more exciting! :happydance:
> 
> AF started for me today, but there are 11 more months this year to get it right. :haha:
> 
> Baby dust to all! :dust:

So sorry the witch got you yoga girl. Fx this month is your month and thank you praying we have a better outcome this time.


----------



## crystlmcd

I'm out. Just started spotting so AF should be here tomorrow. Good luck to those still testing this month.


----------



## littlejune

congrats orion and mommasboys!


----------



## Mrs_Right

Hi ladies, I haven't been posting but I'm still here, reading all your news!

Congrats to those who got their BFP! Huge congrats and a H&H to you all xx

Sorry to those that the witch had come :( Fx'd you get your sticky bean soon xx

And to those waiting to try or testing now, my Fx'd for you also! 

5-6DPO for me, app says 6 but I think 5 because of my + opk! Still waiting to test... Oh how slow the time passes...


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

I'm right here with you, sitting at 3-4 dpo. I keep myself busy during the day, but at night when everyone's sleeping I stay up readying these forums &#55357;&#56883;

I try not to symptom spot, but as testing day gets closer we will see if any symptoms Pop up!


----------



## Bing28

Yah! Congrats Mommasboys! I'm so happy for you! I'm praying for a sticky bean for you too! :happydance: 

Sorry to all those that the witch got! I know it's hard but just remember to keep positive because it will happen! :hugs:


----------



## Lilllian

Cupoftea3 said:


> Lillian how long have you been getting positives for? Really hope it works out for you.
> 
> How are you doing babylove? Sounds like you're dealing really well!
> 
> Congrats orion! How exciting. Was your af late? How many dpo was that test and did you feel any different before testing?

Thanks everyone for positive (no pun intended) vibes.

Got two more very faint lines on a boots tests and again on the frer -the boots one was a bit stronger but the frer very faint again. Called the docs to have a chat to see what they say but still waiting on the call.

In the meantime, i decided I to take a digi and just get it over and done with and got this.....

now I am so confused- why would I get such faint results still, ie, no darker on the tests, but finally get a positive on the digi (had digi negs on both Friday and Saturday)?? I guess I just need to keep sitting it out.

Congrats to all the new BFPS!!
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Babylove100

That's brilliant that you got a positive on the digi! The frer lines may just have less dye. A lot of ladies say it's not always how dark the line is but the fact that you have a line! I'm so pleased for you!! :happydance:

AFM I'm okay, felt a bit sad today but picking myself back up. I spoke to a friend at work and she was so positive about what happened it really helped. I'm 33 and never had a pregnancy scare so Its good I know that I do ovulate and I can fall which is a big positve from all this and I must remember that!!


----------



## Lilllian

Thanks babylove, but I am still not thinking this is right. should be clearer on the frer by now. Just spoke to docs and she said that it is unusual to have a faint line after 4 days and that I need to test and maybe scan in a week. 

Just need to lay of the tests now and let mother nature do her thing!

Babylove, Hope you are okay and I do think its a huge positive that you know you can get pregnant! From what i have read recently chemicals are very common, and most woman wouldn't even know they had one if not testing early. it means you can get pregnant!:thumbup:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congrats to Orion and momma!! 

Sorry to those that AF got :( hoping for a positive next cycle :) 

Afm, 5dpo and I am really struggling resisting my urge to test (waste a test :haha:)! Will test on Thursday and it seems like ages away :0


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Lillian wishing the best outcome! Will they do blood tests to see if hcg is increasing??


----------



## mommasboys2

Thank you Bing and a big congrats to you as well. It's so awesome to see so many bfps from ladies that have been ttc for so long. 

Orion- I could barely see the line on my ic yesterday but there was no mistaking that line on the answer brand FRER. I've never gotten really dark lines on a first response FRER so I decided to try a different one this time. But a positive on a digi is even better than a FRER. Praying for a h&h 9 months.

Afm I am off to the doctors office at 8 this morning I have to get my meds started and get my referral to the high risk doctor. Supper worried which I'm sure I will be until it is here but just trying to hope for the best.
Fx for everyone else's bfps this month.


----------



## Lilllian

borr.dg.baby said:


> Lillian wishing the best outcome! Will they do blood tests to see if hcg is increasing??

I didn't ask but think we will see what happens in a week. She mentioned a scan but I wonder if I will make it that far. Just hate doing tests now, but I can't help myself, arrrrghh!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Good luck Lillian! I really hope that line gets darker!


----------



## ladyV84

Hi ladies, great to see all the bfps on here! So lovely for ladies that have being trying a while to finally get it- get ready for the journey of your life- it's amazing and the reason I want to do it a third time!

Afm- I have been staying v quiet as my af was 2 days late. I hadn't tested as sick of seeing bfn. Unfortunately nasty old witch showed her face today so it's on to
February for me. 
Hopefully see some of you over there but I really am going to try and chill out a bit more this cycle as I was getting so so obsessed this one and driving myself mad! Xxx


----------



## meek0104

Congrats to all the BFP's. I've been stalking and reading all of you ladies posts. I'm CD8 and couldn't hold out, of course it was BFN. Seems like this week is gonna drag but I'm not too confident we got our timing right so I'm not expecting good news. If AF shows, I will be scheduling HSG as I had previous ectopic. Fingers crossed and good luck to all those testing this month.


----------



## Turtle0630

Katie and LiteBRIGHT, I got your dates changed! :)

Orion, got you changed on the front page! :happydance:

Mommas, wow! Now that line I can definitely see!!! Want me to change you on the front page yet? Good luck at your appointment today, I have my FX so tightly for you that this is a sticky bean! :)

Yoga, nice to see you back! I hope you had a great trip! :) So sorry that the :witch: got you. :( I hope February brings better news for you! :hugs:

Crystl, so sorry that spotting started for you too. :( I was really hopeful for you, I also hope that February brings better news your way! :hugs:

Lillian, that's so confusing! Man! What am emotional roller coaster for you. I'm wishing nothing but the best outcome for you and your bean, please continue to keep us updated! :hug:

ladyV, so sorry that the :witch: got you too. :( I do hope that February is a less stressful TTC month for you, and of course that you get your bfp! :hugs:

Good luck to anyone testing today!!! :dust:


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Turtle aren't you testing today too??


----------



## Turtle0630

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> Turtle aren't you testing today too??

:) I actually decided to move it out a few days since I'm not 100% sure when O day was this month. I thought it was cd13 or 14; if cd13, then I'm 1 day late today and if cd14, then AF is due today. But then I had some ewcm on cd16 which totally threw me off. If that was O day instead, then I'm not due until Wednesday. I don't think that was it, but I'm really trying to wait it out. So I'm going to wait and test on Thursday if AF hasn't arrived by then. I think she'll be here today though. I guess I should change it on the front page, huh? ;) Thanks for noticing/asking though! :thumbup:


----------



## doctorsookie

BFN... I was in denial but AF has gotten me good...er, bad.


----------



## braxtonbaby

Congrats mommasboys:happydance:

I'm hoping to test on the 25th:blush: baby dust to you all!!!

Turtle can you add me to test on the 25th


----------



## MnGmakes3

Turtle0630 said:


> LiteBRIGHT33 said:
> 
> 
> Turtle aren't you testing today too??
> 
> :) I actually decided to move it out a few days since I'm not 100% sure when O day was this month. I thought it was cd13 or 14; if cd13, then I'm 1 day late today and if cd14, then AF is due today. But then I had some ewcm on cd16 which totally threw me off. If that was O day instead, then I'm not due until Wednesday. I don't think that was it, but I'm really trying to wait it out. So I'm going to wait and test on Thursday if AF hasn't arrived by then. I think she'll be here today though. I guess I should change it on the front page, huh? ;) Thanks for noticing/asking though! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Any new symptoms I haven't asked you about in the last few days? I'm holding out that this is your month!


----------



## twickywabbit

9dpo, tested again and a definite BFN. Got some EWCM today so I dont know what thatss about. Temp dipped again to 95.6...thinkin' I'm out...

Ughh, starting to get more and more doubtful.


----------



## Mom2sam

Congrats to all the ladies who got bfp & wishing you a very h&h 9 months 

Sorry to those who got af it will happen & fx for next cycle 

3dpo so not much to report just hanging around wandering now counting days till i can test


----------



## MemmaJ

Having obsessed over my Ovia app today, I have decided AF probably isn't 'properly' due until Wednesday (21st) or Thursday 22nd... :-(
It could still be a bit early and come today or tomorrow, and has done that a couple of times before in the last 8 or 9 months - but the majority of my cycles, it's shown up either 2 weeks, or 2 weeks and 1 day after my positive OPK. 

So based on my solid CB smiley on Wednesday 7th, I'm going with that... :-/

That's not to say I won't test tomorrow if the IC's that I've ordered arrive though, haha!


----------



## mommasboys2

Turtle yes you can change it on the front page. I am at the doctors office right now time to learn how to take these lovely shots. :) I have my fingers crossed that this is your month as well turtle idk how you haven't tested yet. Gl keep us posted!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Turtle I'm always impressed when people can hold off on testing! I still have at least a week before I'd be anywhere close to testing for any purpose (more like 10-12 days!) and I'm already thinking I'll start testing at 8dpo!! Haha I just need to feed my poas addiction!


----------



## Turtle0630

doctorsookie, sorry that AF got you! :hugs:

braxton, sure! Welcome, and I'll get you added! Good luck!

MnG, thanks! I feel like I have a lot of symptoms, but I also feel like they are all ones that I have every month and/or ones that can easily be explained away. Some new ones for me this month are 1. my cold (but ummm...it's winter...colds happen frequently!), 2. some blood when blowing my nose (see #1, I'm sure it's just from that!), 3. gums bleeding a little when brushing my teeth (but I'm not the best at flossing so that's I'm sure bound to happen sometimes), 4. last night I noticed a blue vein across my boobs. That one actually has me somewhat excited...but I don't see it there much today! It's kind of there, but more like a squinter! :haha: Soooo....I'm probably just grasping at straws and I'm trying really hard not to get my hopes up! :/

Twicky, don't give up hope yet! You're still REALLY early!

Mom2, I think that's maybe the easiest stage of the TWW for me. I know it's FAR too early to look for anything, so I'm able to just relax more. Good luck! 

MemmaJ, I so hope you get your bfp tomorrow when you test! Keep us posted!

Mommas, I'll change it now! :) Good luck!!! And thanks, it's sometimes easier to just not test as that still allows me to have some hope and also allows me to keep myself convinced that I'm not (as best as possible) to avoid disappointment. If that makes any sense! :haha:


----------



## Turtle0630

LiteBRIGHT, that's funny! :) I just get so disappointed and pissed off when I get a bfn that it's easier on me emotionally to just wait it out. The moment I decide to test, my hopes go way up, and when I see that bfn they get dashed.


----------



## MemmaJ

Turtle0630 said:


> LiteBRIGHT, that's funny! :) I just get so disappointed and pissed off when I get a bfn that it's easier on me emotionally to just wait it out. The moment I decide to test, my hopes go way up, and when I see that bfn they get dashed.

I'm exactly the same, that's why I've never done 'early testing', always just waited for AF. Something has change in me this month..! Suppose it's only a couple of days early though... :-/


----------



## Ellis0498

Hiya! Is it ok to join? Going to test on 30th. Not holding out much hope! Good luck to all those about to test.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Mom2sam said:


> Congrats to all the ladies who got bfp & wishing you a very h&h 9 months
> 
> Sorry to those who got af it will happen & fx for next cycle
> 
> 3dpo so not much to report just hanging around wandering now counting days till i can test

Oooh!!! We can be testing buddies. I'm 2dpo and the only symptom I have is sore nips. I woke up and they were really pokey and alert lol. I'm trying not to poke at them and see if it'll go away on its own. I'm also very tired but I'm chalking that up to our super busy weekend ;)
When are you testing?


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

I have found for me that by testing early, like 8-12dpo, it actually puts my mind at ease. Otherwise I will be wondering the whole day if maybe I would show positive on a test. This way I test in the morning, and then put it out of my brain until the next morning.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Ellis0498 said:


> Hiya! Is it ok to join? Going to test on 30th. Not holding out much hope! Good luck to all those about to test.

Hi! :wave: it's always ok to join! I'll be testing the same day!! 

:dust: to you! :)


----------



## Turtle0630

MemmaJ, I hope that it changing for you this month and wanting to test early is a good sign! Like intuition or something. :)

Ellis, hi and welcome! :hi: Like MnG said, everyone is always welcome to join! I'll get you added, and good luck! :)


----------



## Bajayby

Hi All,

Congrats to those who have received their BFPs - a h&h 9 months for you.

For those that AF got, fx'd for your next cycle. :thumbup:

And for those testing today or waiting to test, I have my fx'd for you too. 

AFM, I have a question about bbt after ovulation...can anyone explain the cycle to me? I'm 6dpiui and am hoping to test on 28th if the :witch: doesnt show up first!!


----------



## coquis224

Laura726 said:


> Tested this am on a dollar store cheapie... Bfn :( I'm chalking this month up to an off cycle. Best of luck to the rest of you ladies.

I'm in the same boat as you are. It sucks... I just wish AF would show so I can try again next month. UGH!!!!!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bajayby said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Congrats to those who have received their BFPs - a h&h 9 months for you.
> 
> For those that AF got, fx'd for your next cycle. :thumbup:
> 
> And for those testing today or waiting to test, I have my fx'd for you too.
> 
> AFM, I have a question about bbt after ovulation...can anyone explain the cycle to me? I'm 6dpiui and am hoping to test on 28th if the :witch: doesnt show up first!!


Bbt after O is generally higher then Pre O temps however it's not always dramatic. I have a few months in my siggy that you can peak at. I haven't temped in months but you'll see the up, down, up, down if it. Hth!
I hope your IUI gives you your bfp! If this cycle doesnt work for us I'll be doing by first IUI in Feb.


----------



## coquis224

Hello Ladies! My Af was due Jan 8th and I tested on the 9th and :bfn:. I tested again on the 11th and BFN. I have been crampy like AF is coming but nothing. I want to get a test but I'm so sick of seeing BFN that at the same time I don't want too. I have been TTC#7 -my husbands #1 for 15 months. My cycles have been 32 days on the norm but one was over 50 days long. I just wanted to be added to the list for January. I 'm gonig to try to hold out until Friday the 23rd to test. Today I felt sick and sleepy but extra hungry so who knows if it's AF hormones or a baby. I'm almost too scared to hope...... I don't know when or even if I ovulated I only know that I am 11 days late.


----------



## Bajayby

Thanks MnG for the info. I have not being temping on my cycles. I have been following some posts on the site and noticed that temp can be an indicator ovulation. Is it true to say that if temp stays up, that it's an indicator of pregnancy or not?


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bajayby said:


> Thanks MnG for the info. I have not being temping on my cycles. I have been following some posts on the site and noticed that temp can be an indicator ovulation. Is it true to say that if temp stays up, that it's an indicator of pregnancy or not?

Yes! That is true. 
My temps always, always dropped 2 days before impending AF. I got so frustrated so i stopped temping. Check out fertilityfriend.com. There are tons of charts there to peak at if you want an idea of pregnancy and non pregnancy temps.


----------



## MemmaJ

I've only been temping for the last 4 cycles (including this one) but mine never drops until I'm already a day or two into AF. It's frustrating to the point of thinking I may just temp to confirm O and then stop, because it gives me false hope every time when it doesn't drop and the AF rears, lol


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

I really hope I never have to get into temping. Just seems like a lot of work:nope:


----------



## Turtle0630

Coquis, hi and welcome! :hi: I'll get you added for the 23rd, and good luck!

MemmaJ, that is SUPER frustrating. I only temped for a couple of cycles before giving it up. The last cycle that I temped through to AF though I had the same thing happen, where it didn't drop until the day after she arrived. So I had a lot of false hope that cycle and it sucked. Temping was just too much for me, it made me obsess way more than normal. I'm so much more calm and relaxed during the TWW if I'm not temping or using opk's. :)


----------



## Ellis0498

MnGmakes3 said:


> Ellis0498 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya! Is it ok to join? Going to test on 30th. Not holding out much hope! Good luck to all those about to test.
> 
> Hi! :wave: it's always ok to join! I'll be testing the same day!!
> 
> :dust: to you! :)Click to expand...

Ahh thanks MnG! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Ellis0498

Turtle0630 said:


> MemmaJ, I hope that it changing for you this month and wanting to test early is a good sign! Like intuition or something. :)
> 
> Ellis, hi and welcome! :hi: Like MnG said, everyone is always welcome to join! I'll get you added, and good luck! :)

Ahhhhhh thanks so much! Good luck everyone!


----------



## mommasboys2

One shot down 290 something more to go. They aren't as bad as I was thinking.but I'm sure my stomach will not feel the same way after being poked that many days in a row. My Dr did an ultrasound just to see if maybe she could see something but of course she couldn't lol. I think she was just as excited and less nervous than I am. I go back in two weeks to have another ultrasound to make sure everything looks good then I will start seeing my high risk doctor in Birmingham every two weeks if everything goes smoothly. Fx this medicine works and this is the last time I will have to worry with this.

Fx for all you ladies to see a lot more bfp's:)


----------



## mommysylvia

I'm 11dpo, I had IB almost 2 days ago so I'm trying to hold off and test on Jan. 22nd :)


----------



## littlejune

How exciting mommysylvia!


----------



## mommysylvia

littlejune said:


> How exciting mommysylvia!

Thank you littlejune :)
I tested today with FRER and BFN so maybe it will be at least a faint BFP in two days :thumbup:


----------



## MnGmakes3

coquis224 said:


> Hello Ladies! My Af was due Jan 8th and I tested on the 9th and :bfn:. I tested again on the 11th and BFN. I have been crampy like AF is coming but nothing. I want to get a test but I'm so sick of seeing BFN that at the same time I don't want too. I have been TTC#7 -my husbands #1 for 15 months. My cycles have been 32 days on the norm but one was over 50 days long. I just wanted to be added to the list for January. I 'm gonig to try to hold out until Friday the 23rd to test. Today I felt sick and sleepy but extra hungry so who knows if it's AF hormones or a baby. I'm almost too scared to hope...... I don't know when or even if I ovulated I only know that I am 11 days late.


So I'm curious. .. are your cycles longer due to the changes you've gone through with pregnancies or has that always been the norm for you?


----------



## Laura726

Turtle0630 said:


> Good morning, and good luck to those still testing today! :dust:
> 
> ladyV, you're so right...it's easy for them to say to chill out! :) I hope the flu is starting to go away and that you're starting to feel better, both physically and emotionally! :hugs:
> 
> Mom2, hi and welcome! :hi: I'll get you added, and good luck!
> 
> Twicky, that's hilarious that you were testing already! :haha: I get those same mood swings where I'm convinced one second that I am, then convinced the next second that I'm not...every month. :dohh: Hopefully one of these times we'll be right about the first part of that equation and not the last! :)
> 
> Babifever, can't wait to see how your test turns out tomorrow! Good luck!!!
> 
> Laura, I really hope you get some answers long before the 4th! Are you going to test anymore until then?
> 
> Dojen, :hugs:! You're so sweet. :) Oh yeah, you definitely wouldn't be able to see anything on an US at 11dpo (I don't think you can until about 5.5-6 weeks, right?) so that doesn't mean you're out! You said AF is due today, has she arrived? I hope not! I'm so glad to hear that DF is being receptive to what you said! :hugs:
> 
> Justa, you're right that the average day for implantation is 9dpo, but they say it can be anywhere from 6-12dpo. So it might have been that after all! I really hope so! Try to enjoy the rest of your vacation and know those tests will be waiting for you when you get home. :)
> 
> Orion, hi and welcome back!!! Good to see you again! I hope the break was nice and relaxing for you. :) That's great news that you're a few days late, I have everything crossed for you that this is your month! I'll add you for Sunday testing, but will happily change it if you have a day you'd prefer. Good luck and keep us posted!
> 
> Mrs n, sorry about the bfn's still! :( I have my FX for you though! :hugs:
> 
> BabyWanted, I'm so sorry that the :witch: got you. :hugs: I totally understand about these boards making you obsess more sometimes. Take all the time you need away, and just know we'll be here for you if/when you want to come back! :flower:
> 
> MnG, so exciting that you got your peak reading this morning! :happydance: Good luck, I SO hope you catch that eggie!!! Enjoy your getaway in AC, and enjoy that hotel bd session! :winkwink:
> 
> DHBH, I hope your dream is a good sign of things to come! Don't give up hope yet, it's still really early. FX!
> 
> Borr and Teeny, the TWW seems to drag by slower than any other time, doesn't it? :haha: Good luck!
> 
> Soontobe, so sorry that the :witch: got you as well. :( I really hope the 3rd time is the charm for you! (well, 3rd time with IUI that is)
> 
> Samsam, hi and welcome! :hi: Good luck, and I'll get you added! :)

Nope, no more testing... Just waiting it out until Feb. 4th. Still haven't gotten af. Cervix is still high, soft and closed and I'm having tons of stretchy clear and white cervical mucus. TMI, but I keep feeling like af has started but it's just loads of cm.


----------



## mommasboys2

Laura I have seen so many ladies say they had creamy cm like lotion before their bfps, but I have had cloudy and sometimes clear stretchy cm almost like ewcm when it's ovulation time since 8dpo. I thought there was no way I was preggo but turns out it was a good sign for me. Go keeping my Fx for you!


----------



## Turtle0630

MnGmakes3 said:


> coquis224 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies! My Af was due Jan 8th and I tested on the 9th and :bfn:. I tested again on the 11th and BFN. I have been crampy like AF is coming but nothing. I want to get a test but I'm so sick of seeing BFN that at the same time I don't want too. I have been TTC#7 -my husbands #1 for 15 months. My cycles have been 32 days on the norm but one was over 50 days long. I just wanted to be added to the list for January. I 'm gonig to try to hold out until Friday the 23rd to test. Today I felt sick and sleepy but extra hungry so who knows if it's AF hormones or a baby. I'm almost too scared to hope...... I don't know when or even if I ovulated I only know that I am 11 days late.
> 
> 
> So I'm curious. .. are your cycles longer due to the changes you've gone through with pregnancies or has that always been the norm for you?Click to expand...

I was wondering the same thing as MnG... I'm curious as to why you say you're late this cycle if you're not sure if you've ovulated yet or not? Typically it's your lp that remains the same from cycle to cycle, regardless of what day you actually O. So you wouldn't really be late until O day+your normal lp, right? It's curious though that you would be so late to O if your haven't yet already this cycle! Good luck, I do hope this results in your bfp! :)


----------



## Laura726

mommasboys2 said:


> Laura I have seen so many ladies say they had creamy cm like lotion before their bfps, but I have had cloudy and sometimes clear stretchy cm almost like ewcm when it's ovulation time since 8dpo. I thought there was no way I was preggo but turns out it was a good sign for me. Go keeping my Fx for you!

Thank you, I'm 11 days late today. But other than nausea and bloating, I really don't feel pregnant. I'm just assuming my spotting this month was an off cycle. I'm assuming af will show Feb. 4th as expected. My last negative pregnancy test was four days ago at one week late for af so I feel out. My hcg levels were slow rising with DD#3 but I got a + test at 3 weeks(thought it was 6 weeks, but it wasn't). But I was 8 weeks along with DD#1 before I ever got a positive. I guess it could be something like that but I really just think it was a crazy cycle.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Laura I'd say if you've experienced a very late bfp in the past then it's possible to happen again! I wouldnt count yourself out. Have you called your dr at all about it?


----------



## mommasboys2

Laura726 said:


> mommasboys2 said:
> 
> 
> Laura I have seen so many ladies say they had creamy cm like lotion before their bfps, but I have had cloudy and sometimes clear stretchy cm almost like ewcm when it's ovulation time since 8dpo. I thought there was no way I was preggo but turns out it was a good sign for me. Go keeping my Fx for you!
> 
> Thank you, I'm 11 days late today. But other than nausea and bloating, I really don't feel pregnant. I'm just assuming my spotting this month was an off cycle. I'm assuming af will show Feb. 4th as expected. My last negative pregnancy test was four days ago at one week late for af so I feel out. My hcg levels were slow rising with DD#3 but I got a + test at 3 weeks(thought it was 6 weeks, but it wasn't). But I was 8 weeks along with DD#1 before I ever got a positive. I guess it could be something like that but I really just think it was a crazy cycle.Click to expand...

I have no symptoms at all as of now just a little gassy sorry tmi. I never would have thought I was pregnant with the ewcm and cramps I have had. I definitely thought af was going to show the only reason I was testing is bc I am a poas addict. :) If you got late bfp's with your others I would think it would be the same if you are pregnant now. Maybe the spotting was ib or late ovulation? I have never experienced ib but I do get a little spotting from time to time around ovulation. Keep us updated I'm praying you get you bfp!


----------



## still hopping

I am sure it is too early for any symptoms... I am 8 dpo and feeling quite tired and for some weird reason EXTREMELY thirsty... a couple of hours ago I drank 1.5 litres of water in less than half hour! Until I stop to think what the hell I was doing! :huh: ...One thing is for sure... I know who is going to spend all night coming and going to and from the loo!!:haha: lol
No other symptoms otherwise... not feeling to hopeful really :blush:


----------



## MrsLux

Hi ladies. I know I am late on the uptake but please can you add me to Jan 28th. I was a regular on here last year but I decided to come off for a bit because ot was getting a bit much. We have been trying around 6months now. I am hopeful for this year though. January was the time we we're originally going to start trying so maybe my body just wanted me to stick to the plan!!
Currently having a intolerance for people telling me 'stop thinking about it and it will happen' Grrr!!!


----------



## MemmaJ

MrsLux said:


> Currently having a intolerance for people telling me 'stop thinking about it and it will happen' Grrr!!!

Haha! Funnily enough I told my OH yesterday that if one more person says that to me, I'm going to rip their face off, lol!


----------



## Laura726

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> Laura I'd say if you've experienced a very late bfp in the past then it's possible to happen again! I wouldnt count yourself out. Have you called your dr at all about it?

No, haven't called the Dr. yet.


----------



## Laura726

mommasboys2 said:


> Laura726 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommasboys2 said:
> 
> 
> Laura I have seen so many ladies say they had creamy cm like lotion before their bfps, but I have had cloudy and sometimes clear stretchy cm almost like ewcm when it's ovulation time since 8dpo. I thought there was no way I was preggo but turns out it was a good sign for me. Go keeping my Fx for you!
> 
> Thank you, I'm 11 days late today. But other than nausea and bloating, I really don't feel pregnant. I'm just assuming my spotting this month was an off cycle. I'm assuming af will show Feb. 4th as expected. My last negative pregnancy test was four days ago at one week late for af so I feel out. My hcg levels were slow rising with DD#3 but I got a + test at 3 weeks(thought it was 6 weeks, but it wasn't). But I was 8 weeks along with DD#1 before I ever got a positive. I guess it could be something like that but I really just think it was a crazy cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> I have no symptoms at all as of now just a little gassy sorry tmi. I never would have thought I was pregnant with the ewcm and cramps I have had. I definitely thought af was going to show the only reason I was testing is bc I am a poas addict. :) If you got late bfp's with your others I would think it would be the same if you are pregnant now. Maybe the spotting was ib or late ovulation? I have never experienced ib but I do get a little spotting from time to time around ovulation. Keep us updated I'm praying you get you bfp!Click to expand...

I think I was around 14dpo when I got my bfp with dd#3, 15dpo with dd#2 and unsure how many dpo with dd#1 since I was 8 weeks when I found out. I tested negative everyday until 8 weeks. I even had a period the month before I found out which would have put me at 4 weeks. So I was pretty shocked when the Dr told me I was 8 weeks along. My first pregnancy was the only one that took that long though. I was 6 weeks along with dd#2 and 3 weeks along with dd#3. So I've been assuming since it got earlier each time that if I was pregnant this time that I would have known sooner than now...


----------



## Petal1

I'm due to test on the 23rd January! Tested this morning but was BFN. Does anyone know if them "four days before period" tests work? Xx


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Turtle any update on you?? Have you tested? I'm dying to know!!


----------



## Tryin4No2

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> Turtle any update on you?? Have you tested? I'm dying to know!!

Me too!! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## MemmaJ

My IC's didn't arrive today. eBay seller was supposed to send then yesterday and don't send thm until today :-(
So they should be her tomorrow. Probably a good thing really...! I'm becoming more convinced AF is coming :-(


----------



## braxtonbaby

Petal1 said:


> I'm due to test on the 23rd January! Tested this morning but was BFN. Does anyone know if them "four days before period" tests work? Xx

Hi petal, the only test that I've taken that early that worked was the FREP.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Good morning ladies! How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Turtle0630

Hi, all! Thanks for asking about me, you're so sweet! :) Unfortunately, AF arrived yesterday evening so I'm out. :( Stupid :witch:! I called the Dr this morning to get setup for my cd3 blood work tomorrow, so at least we can get that ball rolling. And I'll have DH get set up for his SA, and then we can go from there. :)

Mommas, I hope the shots aren't too bad, and good luck with them! Can't wait to hear how your US goes in 2 weeks! :)

Mommysylvia, hi and welcome! :hi: Good luck, I'll get you added! 

Still hopping, hope those are good signs for you! Sounding promising! :)

MrsLux, hi and welcome to you as well! :hi: Good luck, I'll get you added too! I hope your break away from the boards was just what you needed. :)

Petal, welcome to you too! :hi: I'll get you added as well!

MemmaJ, sorry that your tests didn't arrive today as you had hoped. :( Hehe, I think it would do me good to not have the tests in the house, so I didn't cave too early! :haha:

To the ladies that the :witch: has already graced with her presence, would you like me to start a February board yet, or wait for a bit? :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Good morning :) 

I had a dream that I got a super early BFP and then I woke up and tested and got a super early BFP. So now after that dream I caved in and tested and it was a bfn! Lol :duh: obviously at 6-7 DPO!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sorry to hear turtle! :(


----------



## Turtle0630

Borr, that's funny! :haha: I hope it's a sign of things to come for you though! :thumbup:


----------



## Bing28

Sorry AF got you turtle. :hugs: 

Xx


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Sorry the witch got you turtle! I hope everything's ok with your blood work and they can give you some answers. 

Afm, 4-5 dpo and feeling very normal. Which makes sense since it's too early to feel anything anyways. I got nauseous a bit today and was like what's going on?? Then I realized I took a vitamin and they always make me nauseous for a few min. Good luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## Turtle0630

Thank you, ladies! I'm actually looking forward to doing the bw tomorrow, as that's something to knock off the list and see if there's anything to be fixed there!


----------



## startd

Good luck Turtle!

The February Love Bugs group was started earlier in this conversation for people testing in Feb - come say hi!


----------



## MnGmakes3

I'm only 3dpo and this feels like its dragging! !!! :coffee:


----------



## justagirl2

BFN for me this morning. expecting AF in the next day or two. Glad to see my luteal phase is a decent length though! 

on to February!


----------



## twickywabbit

10dpo. Feeling super tired today...could be due to many things though...

Had a -sorry tmi- glob of EWCM when I when to the restroom today...weird because I never have that before AF.

My temp rose just a a teeny bit this morning but it is still low.


I dunno, I think AF will be on her way but ehh I'll test tomorrow. We'll see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## MnGmakes3

twickywabbit said:


> 10dpo. Feeling super tired today...could be due to many things though...
> 
> Had a -sorry tmi- glob of EWCM when I when to the restroom today...weird because I never have that before AF.
> 
> My temp rose just a a teeny bit this morning but it is still low.
> 
> 
> I dunno, I think AF will be on her way but ehh I'll test tomorrow. We'll see what tomorrow brings!

A teeny bit is better then no bit! Fxd!!


----------



## Laura726

Have any of you ladies that have gotten your bfp had congestion, headache, runny nose and sneezing as symptoms?


----------



## littlejune

Laura I have headaches and was stuffy before my bfp- but with the winter weather it's hard to know for sure if it was the bean or a cold.


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Sorry AF got you turtle. BIG HUGS!


----------



## mommasboys2

Sorry af got you turtle and I will definitely keep y'all updated. I just keep telling myself pray for the best expect the worst. I don't want to get my hopes up this time incase things don't work out.

Fx for all you ladies waiting to test!


----------



## mommysylvia

I was suppose to wait till the 22nd to test but this morning I got a very very vfp....but I will take another on Thursday. FX for a darker BFP! :D


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Good luck!! Hoping for darker lines and a sticky bean!! How many dpo are you?


----------



## MemmaJ

I'm working 7.30am to 8.30 pm today so won't be there when my IC's arrive... 

Still think AF is on way though. It's due today or tomorrow (has come earlier before, anything from CD24/25, but I'm going with 14/15 days from positive OPK now). The cramping seems to have settled and I now have a 'pinching' pain instead... :-(


----------



## Bing28

Laura726 said:


> Have any of you ladies that have gotten your bfp had congestion, headache, runny nose and sneezing as symptoms?

I had a cold/chesty cough come out at 9dpo but there is a lot going around where I live/work at the moment so hard to tell if it was a pregnancy symptom.


----------



## mommasboys2

Congrats mommy's Fx for a darker bfp tomorrow!


----------



## twickywabbit

11dpo today and my temp shot wayy up from yesterdays 95. something to 97.7 this morning.

Took a test, bfn. :growlmad:

Will test again tomorrow.


----------



## meek0104

I'm having cramping, mainly on my left side...10dpo. I'm so worried its another ectopic. At this rate, I'd rather just get a visit from AF because now I'm worried.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Memmaj when pregnant with dd I was certain af was coming because my cramps felt exactly the same! Even after bfp I kept waiting for something bad to happen because I had brown spotting and cramps for several weeks after. 

Twicky I don't know anything about temping, is a temp rise a good sign or bad one?

Meek I really hope you don't suffer another ectopic. Praying it's just implantation cramps!


----------



## meek0104

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> Memmaj when pregnant with dd I was certain af was coming because my cramps felt exactly the same! Even after bfp I kept waiting for something bad to happen because I had brown spotting and cramps for several weeks after.
> 
> Twicky I don't know anything about temping, is a temp rise a good sign or bad one?
> 
> Meek I really hope you don't suffer another ectopic. Praying it's just implantation cramps!


Thanks! I called my doc and have an appt tomorrow which will be 12dpo. Praying everything is okay...


----------



## MnGmakes3

twickywabbit said:


> 11dpo today and my temp shot wayy up from yesterdays 95. something to 97.7 this morning.
> 
> Took a test, bfn. :growlmad:
> 
> Will test again tomorrow.

That sounds promising! I would test again in 2 days just to give hormones some time! Fxd!!


----------



## MemmaJ

LiteBright did you have backache too? Backache is always an indicator for me that AF is coming (I suffer with tha more than cramps!), and my back is killing today.. :-(

It's 4pm now and I don think it's arrived yet.. Mine comes at any time though, it's never at a particular part of the day!


----------



## BabyBump2015

hi ladies :friends: can i join? i'll be testing on the 28th (13dpo). have any of you experienced dizziness at 6dpo? this seems to be the only symptom that i can think of right now because its actually taking over me...it actually has me scared as Im at work. I dont want to get up from my desk for the possibility that I may fall. I still feel dizzy sitting down but not as much as when I stand and start walking around... Ive never experienced this in my TWW ever... what do you all think? 

for the ladies who AF got, so sorry, sending you massive :hugs:
fx for the ladies waiting to test, come on :bfp: :thumbup:


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Memma def had the backache. I would test if i were you but then again I have no will power haha. 

Babybump I've never had dizziness. 6dpo is so early that it's hard to say if a pregnancy would cause that. Drink lots of water! Hope you feel better


----------



## mrs n

Sorry to hears all of the bfn and witches arriving.and congrats for the many bfps I've seen,
Meek I'm praying your not having another ectopic,I'll be keeping fingers crossed for you.
Well I feel out,bfn on frer for the last 3 days.due on yesterday but no sign of her yet.definately not pregnant this month though and not going to be too disappointed when af finally a hows her face.wish it would just start so I can start using my cbfm again and really go for it lol good luck to all of the testers coming up xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

Babybump.. welcome! :wave:.. I've also never experienced dizziness. Id say of its not a normal symptom for you then it may be a good sign. Fx'd!


----------



## BabyBump2015

thanks LiteBRIGHT33, MnGmakes3 :hugs: I have another full week before I test and getting restless :wacko: Im definitely taking this as a good sign but you just never know. Im also feeling a headache coming on. I just hope Im not getting sick again :growlmad:


----------



## MrsLux

Got my self some first response tests. They say I can test from 6 days before period due?? Going to try tomorrow with FMU. 
I had a really vidid dream I was breastfeeding a couple of nights ago and when I woke up my boobs felt really tingly and odd? Praying it's a good sign!!


----------



## twickywabbit

Tested again just now. BFN.

Ughhh I feel like I am out!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Tested today again at 7dpo and bfn as expected! :haha:


----------



## mommysylvia

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> Good luck!! Hoping for darker lines and a sticky bean!! How many dpo are you?

I'm 13dpo now, thank you! I didn't temp or anything I'm just going by my first o pain so I'm not 100% on the day, I had IB 3 1/2 days ago so hopefully it will be dark by tomorrow


----------



## Turtle0630

Hi ladies, sorry I've been absent! Busy day here! 

Mommysylvia, so exciting!!! Congrats!!! I have my FX that it gets darker for you! :)

Twicky, that's a good sign! I sure hope that turns into your bfp soon! :)

Meek, good luck and keep us posted! I hope you're not having another ectopic!

BabyBump, hi and welcome! :hi: I'll get you added! I'm really sorry about how dizzy you've been! I really hope you start feeling better soon, that's scary! :hugs:

MrsLux, I hope that dream is a good sign! :thumbup:

Afm, I had my cd3 bw done today. They took 7 vials, holy moly! I'm anxious to get the results back. :)

Sorry to everyone testing and still getting bfn's. :( I still am so hopeful for you all, and sending :dust: to all of you! Good luck!


----------



## Bajayby

Hi ladies, 

Big :hugs: to the ladies who the :witch: caught this month and also to the ladies who had BFN's. Fx'd for you all on your next cycles.

Congrats to all who got BFP's, wishing you all a Very H&H 9 months.

AFM, I'm now 8dpiui and feeling every minute of TWW!! I am back to work since yesterday, so that is helping to take my mind off the counting down :winkwink:

I'm having very positive days and then some not so positive ones.... one minute I'm feeling like this is gonna be a positive and a few minutes later I'm on the other end of the scale. It's quite a roller coaster!!
So I have been trying extra hard not to distract myself....... last night I went to the movies with my friends to see WILD, (Reece Witherspoon) it's a great film about a woman's strength and determination to reach her goal...... by trekking 1000 miles across the PCT in ~90days!! Tonight I went to 'Pizza and Poker' night with a social group that I'm in.... tomorrow night I'll have to look for something else... :haha:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bajayby said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Big :hugs: to the ladies who the :witch: caught this month and also to the ladies who had BFN's. Fx'd for you all on your next cycles.
> 
> Congrats to all who got BFP's, wishing you all a Very H&H 9 months.
> 
> AFM, I'm now 8dpiui and feeling every minute of TWW!! I am back to work since yesterday, so that is helping to take my mind off the counting down :winkwink:
> 
> I'm having very positive days and then some not so positive ones.... one minute I'm feeling like this is gonna be a positive and a few minutes later I'm on the other end of the scale. It's quite a roller coaster!!
> So I have been trying extra hard not to distract myself....... last night I went to the movies with my friends to see WILD, (Reece Witherspoon) it's a great film about a woman's strength and determination to reach her goal...... by trekking 1000 miles across the PCT in ~90days!! Tonight I went to 'Pizza and Poker' night with a social group that I'm in.... tomorrow night I'll have to look for something else... :haha:

Sounds like you're doing a lot to distract yourself! 
I haven't seen Wild yet but i did read the book and loved it. I heard it was a bit different than the movie too. When will you start testing? Any symptoms?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

bajayby the tww seems to drag doesn't it? I have been feeling it too! 

I have been nauseous all day so I tested again in the afternoon and I tbink I can see something! I am 7 or 8 DPO, not sure. Can you ladies take a look?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Here's an inverted image too
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## braxtonbaby

Borr, I definitely see something!!!! Did it come up quick?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yeah it was there within the first 10 minutes I think! I can't wait to test again tomorrow!


----------



## Laura726

Bfn for me too. 13 days late... Continuing the waiting game.


----------



## MnGmakes3

borr.dg.baby said:


> Yeah it was there within the first 10 minutes I think! I can't wait to test again tomorrow!

I hope that's a bfp for you!


----------



## drjo718

Borr I see it!


----------



## Rach87

Hi ladies. just popping in to say congratulations to Bing and Orionfox!! hope you don't think I'm a weirdo but have been rooting for all you ladies that I enjoyed while I was in the 2ww boards. bing you always had me cracking up. happy that the breaks worked for you two. Turtle and yoga will still be holding out hope for you ladies. :)

and congrats to the other BFP's this month!


----------



## Bing28

Rach87 said:


> Hi ladies. just popping in to say congratulations to Bing and Orionfox!! hope you don't think I'm a weirdo but have been rooting for all you ladies that I enjoyed while I was in the 2ww boards. bing you always had me cracking up. happy that the breaks worked for you two. Turtle and yoga will still be holding out hope for you ladies. :)
> 
> and congrats to the other BFP's this month!

Thank you Rach! I don't think it will seem real until our early scan on 2nd Feb. Fingers crossed its a sticky bean inside! I hope you and bump are doing well. 

Xx


----------



## MemmaJ

I'm out :-(

CD29, 15DPO and AF is starting. Just pink spotting at the moment but it's definitely coming as BFN this morning on IC


----------



## KatieSweet

Yup, I'm out too. Started spotting yesterday, today at CD28/CD1 I started some light flow. 

Congrats to all you ladies so far who've had BFP's! FX for stickies and H&H9! :happydance:

To other ladies who are also out, upwards and onwards to the new cycle! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mom2sam

Sorry to those who got af & congrats to the bfp. 

Borr i see it fx for next test


----------



## MrsLux

Tested this morn. BFN 9days PO with First response.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Damn that witch. So sorry memma and Katie. I'm crossing my everything for sticky beans next cycle for you girls!


----------



## MnGmakes3

MrsLux said:


> Tested this morn. BFN 9days PO with First response.

You're not out yet! 9 can still be early! 

:dust:


----------



## twickywabbit

12dpo and tested this morning...BFN. Not even a hint of a line of shadow.

I thing it's safe to say I am out. 

My temp dipped way low again and I'm not feeling any symptoms...


But it's okay, I'll be officially WTT until 2017 and I have college to focus on and I'm going to start exercising and get toned up. Heck I might even go on a vacation. 

So I'll be okay, even though it is heartbreaking for me since it was the last month TTC that DH and I agreed on...but I know after this month if it didnt happen we needed to wait until my studies were done and other things were taken care of.

Good luck to the ladies who havent got AF yet!
Sorry for those who did, and good luck next month!
H & H 9 months to those who got/get their BFPs!


----------



## Akirkland

Hi ladies! I haven't posted since I asked to join a little over a week ago. I've been stalking since though! So I need your wonderful eyes! I took a test this morning with a FRER and FMU. I really see a second line! Let me know if you do as well, I'm sort of freaking out over here!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1735 (1).JPG
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 34









IMG_1736.JPG
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 19









IMG_1739 (1).JPG
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 15









IMG_1740.JPG
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Bing28

Yes I see a faint line AKirkland! FX'd it gets darker for you! Xx


----------



## Akirkland

Bing28 said:


> Yes I see a faint line AKirkland! FX'd it gets darker for you! Xx

Thank you so much! I hope it does too! I think I'm at 12dpo right now, so hopefully that's why it's so light. I'm hoping when I take a test tomorrow morning it will show up darker. Gah! I'm so excited right now!


----------



## Bing28

My 12dpo test was very light too and appeared after the 10 mins so I thought it was an evap. I tested again at 15dpo and the line was darker and appear within 3 minutes. FX'd the same happens for you too! Xx


----------



## MemmaJ

6 hours later and still just spotting (on wiping). SO annoying, wish the witch would stop taunting me and just arrive properly..! :-(


----------



## mrs n

So my 3 faint lines were apparently true as I was due on the 20th and still had nothing.anyway long story short lost a clot this morning,been to see doc confirmed chemical pregnancy,saw the clot and tested bfp,but very faint so I've definately lost and docs doing repeat urine every 5 days but I'll probably test to make sure myself.then bloods in 2 weeks.hopeful for all bfps and sorry to see the witch appear for some of you.also have a few questions for someone that has had a chemical between 4-5 weeks xxx


----------



## Turtle0630

Bajayby, good job keeping yourself occupied! I saw Wild and LOVED it, and just finished reading the book for book club. The book is a lot different than the movie in some ways but both are excellent. Mostly they just consolidated a lot of people down into less people in the movie, if that makes sense.

Borr, good luck! I hope this is it for you! :)

Rach, thank you! Nice to "see" you, and I hope you're doing well! :hugs:

MemmaJ and Katie, so sorry the :witch: got you! :hugs:

Twicky, I'm sorry about the temp drop and bfn, and that this now pushes off your trying for so long. :( I still am holding out hope for you! :)

Akirkland, I definitely see that!!! Huge congrats! FX that the lines get darker! :happydance:

Mrs n, I'm so sorry. Big :hug: headed your way!


----------



## Akirkland

*Bing-*Mine appeared within the 3 minute window, and it's stuck around and is pink. So I'm hoping that it truly means I am! I'm going to make an appointment with my doctor to get a blood test done to confirm. I hope the tests get darker, not sure when I'll be able to get into the doctor at all. 

To all the ladies that have had the :witch: arrive, :hugs: I really hope next month is your month. 

*Mrs. N-* I'm so sorry, lots of :hugs: for you.

*Turtle-*Thank you! I am just sort of freaking out here as I've never had two lines before at all! I'm in complete shock right now.:happydance:


----------



## BabyBump2015

thanks for the welcome Turtle :friends:

Borr & Akirkland i definitely see lines too :bfp: i hope the lines get darker :thumbup:

:hugs: hugs to those the :witch: got :hugs:

sending you hugs Twicky :hugs: good luck with your studies and hopefully that vacation isn't too far away :thumbup:

mrs n: so so sorry for your loss :hugs: i had a chemical pregnancy back in 2010. had IB at 6dpo, tested a week later :bfp: then exactly a week later all gone :cry: started spotting and had a few small clots but mostly spotting for close to a month. it was such a long and exhausting process and have not gotten a :bfp: since then.


----------



## Babylove100

Akirkland - I def see that!! Congrats!!!! :happydance:

Mrs n - I had a chemical at 4+3 last cycle so happy to answer anything if I can help. So sorry you went through one :hugs:


----------



## mrs n

Thank you your all so lovely,I guess I just don't really fully understand it and I guess just wondered how long til cycles returned normal,how long to expect to bleed,can we try again next month xxx


----------



## mommysylvia

Okay I'm scared ladies!!! Please let me know what y'all think.....

First off I never spot before periods...they just come heavy full force.
Well as some of you know I am now 14dpo and I was suppose to test today and it looks like a BFP but didn't really get as dark as I thought it would within two days. I'm thinking I ovulated later than I thought because I read ovulation could happen after pain not just before or during. When I went to the restroom before I tested I saw another brown spot on my liner I already had IB 4 1/2 days ago so I'm really confused of to what this is. Did I get two separate implantations? I had bad o pains on both my left and right sides and still have painful twinges on both sides on different days. So I'm nervous that its not a successful pregnancy...Idk what to think this is. Please give me your thoughts

12dpo FMU
https://i60.tinypic.com/2r5e3aq.jpg

14dpo TODAY
https://i58.tinypic.com/2rog50k.jpg


----------



## Bajayby

MnGmakes;

I'm not really into reading books at all, but I have heard that when they make a movie out of a book, they usually change things around a little bit.

As for symptoms, I have had some cramps, backache and nausea here and there for a few days after the IUI, but have put that down to the trigger shot that I took last week. In the last few days I've had a 'twinge' in my lower abdomen...mostly towards my left side though. I'm not sure what it all means though or if it means anything at all :shrug:


----------



## mrs n

It's a definate positive test but if I'm honest I would get a frer just to check,hope it's a sticky for you xxx


----------



## Bing28

Im so sorry for your loss MrsN :hugs: 

MommySylvia - yes I see a line. FX'd it gets darker for you!


----------



## Bajayby

I see a line too...fx'd it's a sticky bean for you:thumbup:


----------



## BabyBump2015

mrs n said:


> Thank you your all so lovely,I guess I just don't really fully understand it and I guess just wondered how long til cycles returned normal,how long to expect to bleed,can we try again next month xxx

I didn't understand what happened when it happened to me either because it was so different than my previous MCs. 

Found this on AmercianPregnancy.com (https://americanpregnancy.org/pregnancy-complications/miscarriage/) *This occurs when a pregnancy is lost shortly after implantation, resulting in bleeding that occurs around the time of her expected period. The woman may not realize that she conceived when she experiences a chemical pregnancy.*

because we are actively trying to conceive, we test and do get that bfp and are aware of the pregnancy however, :baby: doesn't fully implant causing us to miscarry :cry:

how long it last and when you get back to normal depends on the individual, with mine, i spotted close to a month or a full month, the longest cycle of my life :nope: from what Ive read, you can absolutely start trying right away the next month.

hope that helps to answer your questions :hugs:


----------



## BabyBump2015

:hi: MommySylvia, i see the line too :hugs:


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you ladies, hopefully it gets darker! Oh and the FRER I have one left I will use it either tomorrow or the day after. What do y'all think about the spotting...any similar experiences?


----------



## Mummafrog

So many positives here, it's fantastic! :D

My period finally came, a bit slow and it's very light and weird, no particularly strong cramps. But I guess it's the first one since baby, I knew I ovulated! Wasn't meant to be this time.

Soo much luck to everyone and if it hasn't been your month January, then loads of baby dust for February! XX


----------



## MnGmakes3

BabyBump2015 said:


> :hi: MommySylvia, i see the line too :hugs:

I concur!! :thumbup:


----------



## Turtle0630

MommySylvia, I see it too! Congrats! From what I understand, spotting during the first few months can be perfectly normal, so hopefully that's all that is! Good luck, I hope the lines get darker!

Mummafrog, sorry the :witch: got you! :( But good news that you're ovulating again after your LO was born! :)


----------



## Akirkland

Mommysylvia-I see the line as well! Congrats, I hope it will be a sticky bean for you!

As for me, I went to the doctor and they took a test and confirmed I'm pregnant. It showed up right away for them, my due date is going to be October 3rd! I have my first scan on Feb 18th! I am so excited!!!!:happydance:


----------



## BabyBump2015

huge congrats Akirkland :happydance: :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Bajayby

Babybump - I see that you are testing the same day as me. Are you having any urges to test or have you done so already?


----------



## MnGmakes3

Congrats Akirkland!


----------



## Bajayby

Congrats Akirkland...a very H&H 9 months for you :happydance:


----------



## Akirkland

Thank you ladies so much! I don't think I would have made it through the TWW without stalking this thread! It certainly helped time fly by!


----------



## BabyBump2015

Bajayby OMG yes i am but its so early and i think i may have implanted yesterday :winkwink: so i know that it will not show up so i think the earliest i would test will be on Sun :thumbup:


----------



## Turtle0630

Akirkland, that's great news!!! Huge congrats!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Would you like me to change it on the front page? :)


----------



## mommysylvia

Congrats to you Akirkland! So happy to hear :)
Yes I hope mine is a sticky bean, I've had enough chemicals its depressing to think of another


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Congrats to the new Bfps!!


----------



## Akirkland

Turtle-Yes that would be great, thank you! :happydance:

Mommysylvia-I've had a chemical as well and I'm really nervous, but since I went to the doctor to get it confirmed I feel a lot better. They certainly reassured me there that everything is just fine. 

Congrats to all the women who got their :bfp: I hope every single one of them is a sticky bean!

Lots and lots of :hugs: to those that lost theirs, hopefully this just means next cycle they will truly stick!

Good luck to those that the :witch: showed up for on the next cycle, I'm hoping and praying for all of you to get those little beans asap!


----------



## mommysylvia

Akirkland said:


> Turtle-Yes that would be great, thank you! :happydance:
> 
> Mommysylvia-I've had a chemical as well and I'm really nervous, but since I went to the doctor to get it confirmed I feel a lot better. They certainly reassured me there that everything is just fine.
> 
> Congrats to all the women who got their :bfp: I hope every single one of them is a sticky bean!
> 
> Lots and lots of :hugs: to those that lost theirs, hopefully this just means next cycle they will truly stick!
> 
> Good luck to those that the :witch: showed up for on the next cycle, I'm hoping and praying for all of you to get those little beans asap!

Ive had about 4 in a row but this time I'm using prenatal and baby aspirin so I'm more hopeful..... hopefully I can get to a doc soon!


----------



## Bing28

Congrats AKirkland! Wishing you a H&H 9 months! Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

Wanted to wish everyone a happy Friday! Hope you all have some fun weekend plans to get you through this 2ww :)

Afm, I'm 6dpo and had a crazy dream that I had a baby girl but H and I couldn't decide on a name. Someone picked out Harlow (eww) and I was standing in front of the nursery window looking at her thinking that name was just not right. Next thingI know H and I are discussing insurance info for the baby. I started yelling midst conversation that we didn't pick a name together and I wasn't leaving until her name was changed to Elyse. 
I woke up infuriated at hubby for letting this happen :haha:


----------



## Mom2sam

Mng what a amazing dream apart from the diasagreement on names lol hopefully means something when are you planning on testing

I'm 7dpo today & plan on start testing Sunday 9dpo so nervous


----------



## Mom2sam

Congrats Arkikland wishing you a h&h 9 months


----------



## Laura726

Congrats to the ladies who have gotten a :bfp: h&h nine months!


----------



## twickywabbit

I'm officially out as expected, another BFN and more spotting. AF must definitely be o her way.

I'm sad but I'll be fine, hopefully college, work, and my toddler will keep me preoccupied for a couple of years.

Back to the WTT forum I go!


Good luck ladies! I'm rooting for you! :dust:


----------



## mommysylvia

Bfn at 15dpo :/ still no bleeding so I'm really hoping I'm just testing too early since I didn't know my o date


----------



## borr.dg.baby

BFN for me this morning at 9DPO feeling out :(


----------



## Turtle0630

Hi, ladies!!! How is everyone doing today? :)

MnG, I so hope that dream is a good sign of things to come! Well, other than the name disagreement that is. :winkwink: I know I say this every month, but I'm really hopeful for you! :)

Sorry to everyone who's feeling out and/or getting bfn's. :( I hope for bfp's for every one of you lovely ladies! 

Anyone have any big plans this weekend? I have book club tonight, then mostly getting together with a couple different sets of friends this weekend. Busy, but fun! Hope everyone else has some great weekend plans in the works! :thumbup:


----------



## braxtonbaby

I think I'll test tomorrow morning!!!! Fingers crossed


----------



## Julesillini8

Turtle0630 said:


> Hi, ladies!!! How is everyone doing today? :)
> 
> 
> Anyone have any big plans this weekend? I have book club tonight, then mostly getting together with a couple different sets of friends this weekend. Busy, but fun! Hope everyone else has some great weekend plans in the works! :thumbup:

So I just got the Wendy's free frosty key tag. So my big plans are to get a free choc frosty from Wendy's every day this weekend! :)


----------



## Bajayby

BabyBump2015 said:


> Bajayby OMG yes i am but its so early and i think i may have implanted yesterday :winkwink: so i know that it will not show up so i think the earliest i would test will be on Sun :thumbup:

Fingers crossed for you :thumbup: I hope you get a BFP 

What implantation symptoms did you have..or did you have any? 

I'm so confused by my 'symptoms'...this morning I woke up and I had cramps very similar to cramps that I experience when AF is about to start!! No sign of the :witch: though.

Today, I am 10dpiui. I am thinking that I will test, but it's the thought of getting a bfn that's scary and is putting me right off testing!! I'm due in for a blood test on Weds next, I'll be 15dpiui, if AF doesn't show, fx'd she doesn't!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

So for my weekend I'll be at work tomorrow and then Sunday we have a close friends baby christening. I'm not really looking forward to it :/ is that wrong to say? Other than that i just want to spend my time in jammies and drink :wine: during the impending snowstorm :xmas7:


----------



## MnGmakes3

BabyBump said:

> I'm so confused by my 'symptoms'...this morning I woke up and I had cramps very similar to cramps that I experience when AF is about to start!! No sign of the :witch: though.
> 
> Today, I am 10dpiui. I am thinking that I will test, but it's the thought of getting a bfn that's scary and is putting me right off testing!! I'm due in for a blood test on Weds next, I'll be 15dpiui, if AF doesn't show, fx'd she doesn't!!

I can't wait for you to test!!!


----------



## alikat27

AF hit today... at 8dpo. DARGH. I guess that means it's time to schedule progesterone tests with the doctor this next cycle. Anyone have any other tips? I'm going to be starting Vitex this cycle so I'll see how that goes.

](*,) ](*,) ](*,)


----------



## Mrs_Right

10DPO today, want to test tomorrow but gonna try to hold out til 12DPO!


----------



## meek0104

Hi Ladies. Just checking in again. Congrats to all the bfp's since my last visit!
AFM, I've been taking tests since 8dpo and all were negative. I'm thinking those darn prometrium supplements are giving me symptoms that make me more hopeful than I should be. I'm 12dpo today. Doctors appt yesterday morning went as I expected...nothing exciting, no callbacks so I was told to expect my period in a few days. To amuse myself, I bought a two pack of FRER tests and a two pack equate brand. Prob a waste of mine, but since my ectopic I've become ten times the POAS addict as I was before. Prayers for all those waiting to test, and those whose red rivers have started to flow. Praying we all get our sticky beans soon.
Doesn't help me much that within the last month two friends have announced pregnancies, one cousin had a baby Monday, and one friend is due any day now. My day shall come!


----------



## meek0104

Mrs_Right said:


> 10DPO today, want to test tomorrow but gonna try to hold out til 12DPO!

Its so hard to hold out.... I know I've read so many posts of ladies getting BFPs at 8-9 dpo which makes me even more insane haha ..... Good luck!!!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

It's def hard to hold out!! I'm starting testing now at 8dpo but won't feel too let down until I get closer to 15 dpo which is when I got the faint + with DD. I bought a 50 pack of wondfo tests. anyone know how sensitive they are?

I've not really much for symptoms. Just some crampiness and feeling slightly queasy. The cramps come and go. And the queasiness I'm saying is just all in my head. Time will tell! Good luck ladies


----------



## Mrs_Right

Yes meek it is hard to wait when so many people are getting their :BFP: so early!
LiteB Ive never used wondfo before but they seem to be okay from what I've heard. Fx'd you get your BFP soon! I'm trying not to SS too much but have definitely been noticing more cm than usual and today I feel headachy and a bit queezy.. But then again so is the hubby so I'm putting thay down to our late night and early morning! Not enough sleep
.
Zzzz....


----------



## Bing28

Sorry for all the BFN's and to those that the witch got :hugs: I hope you all have some exciting news to share soon! To give you all some hope I tested at 12dpo and got an extremely faint line after 10 mins so thought it was an evap and then my BFP at 15dpo was noticeable but still a lot fainter than the control line! So if your getting BFN's at 9/10dpo then don't lose hope! :flower:

Turtle - I have no plans for this weekend so just going to have a relaxing one doing a bit of housework, watching TV and maybe go for a walk. :coffee:

I hope everyone else has a great weekend! :thumbup:

Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

12DPO and thought I would test just for the sake of it as all I've had are BFN. Got my sample ready and reached for the tests to find out I have used them all! :dohh::dohh:. Oh well, they won't be here in time to test before AF is due so I guess I am saving myself some money! :haha:
Either AF will be here or the tests. One way or the other I will know for sure. Xx


----------



## Mom2sam

8dpo caved in today & not seeing anything yet but will be testing next few days now since i've started. Both previous pregnancys got bfp on 9dpo so hoping i get something in next couple of days


----------



## mommasboys2

Well got a call from my doctor and I go Thursday to see my high risk doctor. I'm nervous that it's going to be bad news but trying to stay positive. I want even be but a little over 5 weeks so I'm not exactly sure what all they can actually see that early. Fx for it all to go good. 

Congrats to all the bfp's h&h months. Fx for all you ladies still waiting to test!


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Hello Ladies! Happy Saturday to you! I hope everyone is having a great weekend.:flower:

AKirkland~Congrats to you!:happydance:

MnG~Your dream was really funny! Good luck with IUI in February.

Bing~How are you feeling these days?

Mommas~Good luck at the high risk Dr. Please keep us updated. Everything crossed that the little bean is a sticky one.:hugs:

For all of the ladies that AF came or feel out, sending you a (((BIG HUG)))!

AFM, I am CD6 and work has slowed down&#8230;..so I am back to obsessing about getting preggers. I have my first appointment with the new RE this Tuesday. I am nervous and excited all at the same time. We are celebrating my birthday this weekend with family. Hubby and I are going to do fondue tonight at the Melting Pot. Yummm!:happydance:

Baby Dust to all!:dust:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Enjoy your birthday weekend yoga! I love the melting pot.. delish!!


----------



## Bing28

Happy Birthday Yoga! I hope you have a fantastic weekend and get spoilt rotten! :flower: 

I'm good thank you. Only really suffering with sore BB's, some bloatedness, peeing more and tiredness. Me and hubby are arguing when to tell immediate family at the moment. We will see them all on valentines weekend so I want to tell them then (I'll be 9 weeks) but hubby wants to wait until Mothers Day (I'll be 13 weeks)! :growlmad: the reason he doesn't want to tell ppl valentines weekend is because his dad is having a knee operation done that weekend. But I think telling his parents before hand will take his dads mind off the operation the next day, as he is bound to feel nervous about it. What do you think?


----------



## Bing28

mommasboys2 said:


> Well got a call from my doctor and I go Thursday to see my high risk doctor. I'm nervous that it's going to be bad news but trying to stay positive. I want even be but a little over 5 weeks so I'm not exactly sure what all they can actually see that early. Fx for it all to go good.
> 
> Congrats to all the bfp's h&h months. Fx for all you ladies still waiting to test!

Good luck for your appointment mommasboys! I think if they do a scan at that point they can see the sac on but you won't be able to hear a heartbeat until around week 7. Let us know how it goes. 

Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing28 said:


> Happy Birthday Yoga! I hope you have a fantastic weekend and get spoilt rotten! :flower:
> 
> I'm good thank you. Only really suffering with sore BB's, some bloatedness, peeing more and tiredness. Me and hubby are arguing when to tell immediate family at the moment. We will see them all on valentines weekend so I want to tell them then (I'll be 9 weeks) but hubby wants to wait until Mothers Day (I'll be 13 weeks)! :growlmad: the reason he doesn't want to tell ppl valentines weekend is because his dad is having a knee operation done that weekend. But I think telling his parents before hand will take his dads mind off the operation the next day, as he is bound to feel nervous about it. What do you think?

I think both ideas sound great! Gives his dad something else to think of prior to surgery but I'm leaning toward V day. .. that news makes that day all that much sweeter! :happydance:


----------



## MrsLux

AF turned up 4 days early :( I'm out.
Clear Blue digital ovulation and SMEP for us next month!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I like the idea of Mother's Day, as you will be a mother very soon. Xx
MrsLux, sorry the witch got you. Xx


----------



## Mom2sam

Boo fir af mrsLux but i'm doing smep too next month if out & i do feel out tbh. I tried clear blue digi this month was awesome seeing that smiley & my ic opk turned positive same day though so i'l be sticking to them next cycle but good to try to see if matches up with ic opk


----------



## MnGmakes3

MrsLux said:


> AF turned up 4 days early :( I'm out.
> Clear Blue digital ovulation and SMEP for us next month!

Booo! Sorry that :witch: showed up unannounced. Hopefully SMEP does the trick!


----------



## still hopping

Congrats to those so far with BFPs!! And a big hug to those of you who have to wait one more cycle :hugs: 

Tested yesterday for the first time at 12dpo... BFN... no signs of the witch yet though but nor of implantation bleeding either. Sore breast, cm and a little cramping every now and then... those are the same symptoms I experience every month before AF shows and hope for them to be symptoms of a sticky bean... I guess as always, time will tell...


----------



## Mrs_Right

Ok so I caved and tested! 11DPO and I see a faint line! It's so faint though so I can't be sure it's my BFP... Will test again tomorrow :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Mrs_Right said:


> Ok so I caved and tested! 11DPO and I see a faint line! It's so faint though so I can't be sure it's my BFP... Will test again tomorrow :)

Ooohhh....fxd!


----------



## Mrs_Right

MnGmakes3 said:


> Mrs_Right said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I caved and tested! 11DPO and I see a faint line! It's so faint though so I can't be sure it's my BFP... Will test again tomorrow :)
> 
> Ooohhh....fxd!Click to expand...

Thanks! Will let you all know my results tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Bing28

Good Luck Mrs Right! Xx


----------



## Emski51

Oo good luck my bfp on 10dpo was faint thought it was an evap xx


----------



## Mom2sam

Good luck mrs Right & fx even if faint it's a bfp do you have a pic? 

9dpo & bfn for me today


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm out. AF turned up today at 13DPO. :-(


----------



## Mrs_Right

Thanks for the good luck wishes ladies, no pic though sorry! I'll take a pic of the next one!
Sorry you're out teeny weeny :(


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Mrs Right, congratulations. Looking forward to your next test. Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

Mrs_Right said:


> Thanks for the good luck wishes ladies, no pic though sorry! I'll take a pic of the next one!
> Sorry you're out teeny weeny :(

Does that mean what i think it means?!


----------



## MrsLux

Sorry for all the BFN's and AF. 
Had a long chat with my Mum about things which we haven't really done before and she said there is nothing like a little bit of inconvenience to make things happen! She said to sign up for something/Apply for a promo job channel my energy into something and it's bound to happen just to be awkward!!!


----------



## Bajayby

Hi ladies,

Congrats to all who got their BFPs :thumbup:
Onwards to the next attempt hopefully for those who the witch got.:flower:

AFM, I'm 12dpiui today - had some 'spotting' yesterday morning that stopped after about an hour, then nothing else all day. More 'spotting' this morning, that's appearing on/off since about 9am. On Fri morning I had cramps like AF was gonna start. I was feeling thirsty too, which is another sign for me in my 'normal' cycle for af to start. 
It's my first iui and this is such an emotional roller coaster!! I have been hopeful and then sometimes apprehensive that the iui will work and then this happens and I'm thinking that its not working. It's so confusing!! I wish that AF would start if it's gonna start and then if it's not AF, I want to be able to put my mind at rest and not worry so much. My OH is being so supportive and reassuring saying that it will happen some time for us and if it doesn't happen this time, we will try again.


----------



## Mrs_Right

MnGmakes3 said:


> Mrs_Right said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the good luck wishes ladies, no pic though sorry! I'll take a pic of the next one!
> Sorry you're out teeny weeny :(
> 
> Does that mean what i think it means?!Click to expand...

Haha no sorry for the confusion, I was referring to my first test
About to go to bed now so I'll let you know in the morning xx


----------



## braxtonbaby

Am I seeing things???
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 40


----------



## MnGmakes3

braxtonbaby said:


> Am I seeing things???

I have horrible line eye so i don't see anything, sorry.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I can totally see that Braxtonbaby!! Can't wait to see another test!!

Good luck Mrs. Right!!

I have given up on testing since I got a BFN yesterday and 10DPO with a 20 MIU test. So I will just wait for AF to show, on thursday. If she doesn't then I guess I will test but I am pretty confident I am not pregnant, with my daughter I had clear positives at 10DPO


----------



## Mrs_Right

Here it is! Def a great line! Guess I wasn't seeing things yesterday :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0108.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Mrs_Right

Branxtonbaby I think I see something! Test again tomorrow, hope you get your BFP xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yay mrs right!! Congratulations!! :bfp:


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Yay! Mrsright congrats!! 

Do you people think cervical position has any indication of pregnancy?


----------



## Mrs_Right

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> Yay! Mrsright congrats!!
> 
> Do you people think cervical position has any indication of pregnancy?

I definitely think it can be although every lady is different. High, soft and more cm than usual is meant to be a good sign. It was for me!


----------



## Bing28

Congratulations Mrs Right :happydance:


----------



## Emski51

Congrats Mrs Right :happydance: xx


----------



## Mom2sam

Congrats mrsRight! Wishing you a very h&h 9 months 

Sorry to those who got af or bfn & feeling out 

10dpo- bfn for me today i'm just going to wait for af now as i usually get a clear enough second line on 9dpo & stark white today so i know i'm out onto next cycle 

Fx for those still waiting to test & cingrats again to all new Year bfp 

Braxton i still see it have you got a frer? Bet it'l be so much more clear on there


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations Mes Right. That is a definite line. Xx
Mom2sam, i know what you mean by being out. When I tested a negative at 10Dpo I knew it wasn't my month. I have always shown by then. There is still time and FX'd the witch doesn't get you. But if you are right and she does, good luck for next month. Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

Congrats MrsRight!


----------



## Mrs_Right

Thanks ladies :) Fx'd you all get your BFP soon, whether that be this month or sometime sopn


----------



## BabyBump2015

Bajayby i had some cramps, dizzy in the morning and had slight nausea in the afternoon, i dont know if it was def implantation day but i would like to think so :haha: i'll keep my fx'd for you :hugs:


Mrs_Right CONGRATS on your bfp :happydance: :bfp: :happydance:


braxtonbaby Im not sure i see anything, did you test again?

:hi: everyone, hope your weekend was good :friends:

afm: I caved in yesterday morning and :bfn: :dohh: I think that if i was preggers it would have shown up. Ive been having AF type cramps on and off the past few days.. so i think the :witch: is on her way :growlmad:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Good morning all. Hope was everyone's wkend? 
More crazy, vivid dreams for me lead me to get excited but my normal cm and eating habits are making me think otherwise. :cry: 4 more days to go! :coffee:


----------



## Turtle0630

Hi, ladies! Sorry I've been MIA. I took a break from the boards this weekend and it was actually pretty nice! :) 

Mrs_Right, huge congrats!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Can I change it on the front page?

Braxton, I *think* I see something there but not sure. FX! Have you tested again!

Yoga, Happy Birthday, and good luck at your appointment tomorrow! Can't wait to hear how it goes! :) I echo everyone else here, I love The Melting Pot! :) Hope you guys had a nice date night there! 

Sorry to everyone who the :witch: got, and for everyone else still getting bfn's, I hope those turn into bfp's soon! :hugs:


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Hello everyone! I hope your week is off to a good start!:thumbup:

Congratulations Mrs. Right!:happydance:

Turtle~thank you for the well wishes. I hope all of your testing is going well. I hope you enjoyed the break from the boards this weekend. No need to be sorry.

MnG~I hope all of the dreaming turns into a BFP!

Bing~Great to hear you are feeling well! Good luck with deciding when to share the wonderful news with family. Personally, both holidays sound very nice. Mothers Day would very special. Your family is going to be so excited no matter what day you guys pick. 

Good luck to all of the ladies still testing this month and BIG HUGS to anyone who is feeling out.:hugs:

Thank you for the birthday wishes! I had a really nice weekend.


----------



## littlejune

Congrats Mrs. Right!


----------



## Mrs_Right

Turtle0630 said:


> Hi, ladies! Sorry I've been MIA. I took a break from the boards this weekend and it was actually pretty nice! :)
> 
> Mrs_Right, huge congrats!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Can I change it on the front page?
> 
> Braxton, I *think* I see something there but not sure. FX! Have you tested again!
> 
> Yoga, Happy Birthday, and good luck at your appointment tomorrow! Can't wait to hear how it goes! :) I echo everyone else here, I love The Melting Pot! :) Hope you guys had a nice date night there!
> 
> Sorry to everyone who the :witch: got, and for everyone else still getting bfn's, I hope those turn into bfp's soon! :hugs:

Yes turtle please do :happydance:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Thanks yoga!
Am I the only one left testing so late this month? :coffee:


----------



## mommasboys2

Hello ladies how is everyone doing?

And just waiting to go to the doctor Thursday to see what is going on. Today was day 7 of my shots and needless to say my tummy looks horrible. The thongs we do to be able to have a baby is amazing.:winkwink: I can't even begin to imagine what it will look like in 9 months if we make it that far.

Fx for all you ladies :)
 



Attached Files:







20150126_205100-1.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Mng I'm a late tester here too! Af due on the 30th


----------



## Bing28

Mommasboys - my bloatedness is bad too and my clothes are already getting tight! Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

10dpo this morning. Tested on a whim with SMU. It showed up within a minute.... is this finally it? I'm cautiously optimistic.

Edit: you can't see it in this photo but I'm telling you it's there. Ugh!
 



Attached Files:







received_10153131183342975.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Bing28

Oh MnG! I see something! I was just always so cautious of IC's as I had terrible line eye with every one I ever tested with! :haha: Have you ever had shadows like that before on them? I have everything crossed for you! Do you have a FRER to use after a 4 hour hold? 

Xx


----------



## MamaBee413

MnG, I see that! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Emski51

MnG I can totally see that omg I so have my fingers crossed :happydance:


----------



## Laura726

MnG I definitely see a very pink line! :)


----------



## braxtonbaby

Tested this morning ladies and I think I see a line:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 33


----------



## meek0104

Mng I see a line as well!!! Congrats!

AFM, I am 16dpo and still no AF, BFN's since 8dpo. I took prometrium from 2dpo to 14 dpo as instructed my by Dr. So I'm guessing AF will show by the weekend. I'm just ready to start a new cycle.

Anyone else waiting to test?


----------



## MnGmakes3

I've gotten evaps on them before, plenty of times. This was within a 2ish minute window AND its pink, not gray. The only thing throwing me off is that i woke up SUPER B*TCH and I'm ravenous, which is totally the norm for me 3 days before AF.
I don't have any FRERs so I'll wait to test again tomorrow. If it's darker I'm gonna run out for a digi before work at 3.


----------



## mommasboys2

I see it also MnG!

Braxton I definitely see that congrats! :)


----------



## Bing28

I see that line Braxton! Congrats :happydance: 

MnG - oh that's so exciting that it's pink in real life. I can't wait for you to test tomorrow with FMU! :happydance: 
Just remember digi's aren't as sensitive as FRER so it may be worth waiting to use a digi until AF is late. 

Xx


----------



## meek0104

braxtonbaby said:


> Tested this morning ladies and I think I see a line:happydance:

I see it too!! Yay congrats!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Congrats on the Bfps!!! Hoping for wonderful pregnancies for you ladies!

Af got me 3 days early. On to the next cycle for me!


----------



## meek0104

AF got me as well. And honestly, I'm pretty excited to start a new cycle. Hopefully BF cooperates this time!!! Lol good luck to you all!


----------



## MnGmakes3

braxtonbaby said:


> Tested this morning ladies and I think I see a line:happydance:

Braxton that looks great! Wahoooo!


----------



## Julesillini8

MnG omg! I see it Yeay!!!


----------



## braxtonbaby

Thanks ladies good luck to you all.... Baby dust!!


----------



## Turtle0630

Braxton and MnG, I see them both!!!! Yay, congrats!!!! Can't wait to see more tests coming our way from the 2 of you! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Bajayby

Hi girls, 

Congrats to all who got their BFP's. :happydance:

I'm sad to say that I'm out this month :cry: AF showed up this morning. I had tested yesterday evening and got a :bfn: :cry:


----------



## MnGmakes3

So sorry bajay :hugs2:


----------



## Mrs_Right

Woot!!! Congrats MnG and Braxton I see both those lines!! So happy for you both. MnG I think the hunger is normal, I've been so hungry this week lol and so has another friend of mine who's 8 weeks along :happydance:


----------



## Turtle0630

Bajayby said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Congrats to all who got their BFP's. :happydance:
> 
> I'm sad to say that I'm out this month :cry: AF showed up this morning. I had tested yesterday evening and got a :bfn: :cry:

So sorry! :hugs: I really hope this next month is the month for you! :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Good morning ladies. Its a beautiful day for a :bfp:
i can not believe this. :happydance:

I saved my FMU (don't judge lol) and will head out for an FRER and a digi once the sun comes up. For now though I'm gong back to bed. 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20150128_054237-1-1.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Mrs_Right

Woohoo! So happy for you MnG! I know you've been trying for a while now so I'm so stoked you finally got your BFP! Praying it's a sticky one for you xx


----------



## Emski51

OMG Congrats MnG:wohoo: xxxxx I am so happy for you its been a very lucky start to the year !!!!! happy and healthy 9 months arghhhh !!!!! :happydance: 

lol I have been stalking this board this morning waiting for an update


----------



## Bing28

Whooooo!! That is definately a nice pink line! :happydance: That is brilliant news! I am so so happy for you!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months! 

Have you told hubby yet? I bet he is over the moon! 

Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

Emski, you sneaky girl! Thank you! So so nice to hear from you. :hugs2:

thank you so so much Bing and Mrs. I'm so excited i can't fall back asleep. . It's not even 630 yet. Hubby went off to work. I'll probably tell him tonight as I work till 11p so we won't get to see eachother till then (and he'll be sleeping). I want to be really VERY sure first!


----------



## braxtonbaby

He ladies I was a bit scared because my line was so faint and wasn't getting darker so I tested this morning with FRER and CB digital and...... :happydance: I'm so excited :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## braxtonbaby

Congrats MnG happy 9 months!!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

braxtonbaby said:


> Congrats MnG happy 9 months!!!

:yipee: :headspin: :yipee:
congrats to got hun!!! How exciting! :wohoo:


----------



## Emski51

Ah this was more important than finishing year end !!!!

can't wait to see your frer !!!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Such a wonderful thread of BFPs! Congrats mng!!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Emski51 said:


> Ah this was more important than finishing year end !!!!
> 
> can't wait to see your frer !!!

My frer doesn't show much of anything. I took it apart and it *might* be a squinter. I was expecting more and kinda wondering what's going on. Only thing i can do is wait and test again Friday


----------



## Bing28

My HPT at 12dpo with SMU didn't show much at all so try not to worry as your only 11dpo aren't you? The FRER is probably just less sensitive than the IC's! Just test again tomorrow morning :hugs:

Xx


----------



## Bing28

braxtonbaby said:


> He ladies I was a bit scared because my line was so faint and wasn't getting darker so I tested this morning with FRER and CB digital and...... :happydance: I'm so excited :bfp:

Congrats Braxton! :happydance:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing28 said:


> My HPT at 12dpo with SMU didn't show much at all so try not to worry as your only 11dpo aren't you? The FRER is probably just less sensitive than the IC's! Just test again tomorrow morning :hugs:
> 
> Xx

yep, and this one is the FRER Rapid result. Just found that it is not as sensitive. I'll pick up something else on my way to work.


----------



## Emski51

Agree with Bing do not worry that IC is clearly a BFP x


----------



## Bing28

MnGmakes3 said:


> Bing28 said:
> 
> 
> My HPT at 12dpo with SMU didn't show much at all so try not to worry as your only 11dpo aren't you? The FRER is probably just less sensitive than the IC's! Just test again tomorrow morning :hugs:
> 
> Xx
> 
> yep, and this one is the FRER Rapid result. Just found that it is not as sensitive. I'll pick up something else on my way to work.Click to expand...

If you've saved your FMU then pop it in the fridge to reduce time it takes to degrade. As I have read HcG has a half life every 24 hours in urine! Just take it out the fridge again to warm up before testing! :thumbup:


----------



## BabyBump2015

Braxton huge congrats to you :happydance: 

MnG i did see a line on the ICs, i say its a :bfp: congrats to you too :happydance:

hugs to the bfns and who got AF :hugs:

afm: its CD1 :witch: tested on Sun at 10dpo but bfn. i knew i was out so didn't bother testing this morning and then the witch arrived :cry: on to the next month i say.. is there a Feb testing thread?


----------



## Eclaire

Mng I am so happy for you! Congrats on your bfp.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Aww man, i already dumped it. But good to know for tomorrow! Thanks for the tip! :hugs:


----------



## Turtle0630

Completely agree MnG, that IC is definitely a BFP!!! Congrats!!!!! I'm excited to see what your next batch of tests do tomorrow, as I know you're anxious to get one a different brand too, just to be sure. And I can't wait for you to get those words on a digi! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Braxton, that's great!!! Huge congrats!!! Want me to change it on the front page? :D :dance: :dance: :dance:

BabyBump, I'm so sorry that the :witch: arrived. :( I do hope February is your lucky month! :thumbup:


----------



## Mom2sam

Hi ladies i tested yesterday at 10dpo & after 5-8 mins threw it in bin i couldn't see much. Today morning i tested again not expecting anything & put on window sill at 5 mins & went to drop ds to school. I came back had breakfast etc went up did another pee & went to close window & my eyes fell on the test i'd left there from fmu testing & saw a very clear dark pink line!! I went into shock wasn't a squinter quite there & pink but anyway took another ic & frer an hour later maybe a vv faint line on ic (thier 10miu one step) but frer is bfn. 

What do you think?


----------



## Mom2sam

Also forgot to add after seeing that i took out yesterdays test from bin & that too has a pink second line?


----------



## Mom2sam

What do you think evap?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MnGmakes3

Mom2sam said:


> What do you think evap?

Evaps don't usually have any color to it. Can you do a 3 hour hold and test again?


----------



## Mom2sam

I'm already onto my 10th pee of the day! My bladders so weak i can never hold for more than two hrs at most. I've also had alot to drink today i'l do one with fmu tomorrow though


----------



## Mom2sam

Yesterdays test that's pink too but i threw in bin before 10 mins so don't how long after it turned to this
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congrats mon2sam! :bfp: 

AF arrived today one day early! So onto next month for me!


----------



## Mom2sam

Borr too early for congrats yet but thanks. & sorry af got tou fx for next cycle x


----------



## borr.dg.baby

It's totally there and pink! I call BFP! :)


----------



## Mom2sam

Oh i really hope so but every test i've taken since morning after that has been bfn so not sure. Scared of doing one tomorrow & it being bfn now too


----------



## MnGmakes3

Mom2sam said:


> Oh i really hope so but every test i've taken since morning after that has been bfn so not sure. Scared of doing one tomorrow & it being bfn now too

That's how I felt the other day. I threw it out and tested yesterday and this time it came up within a few min but i still want convinced. I tested this morning with another cheapie. This time it came up while it was still drying and a bit darker then yesterday. (The FRER i used had nothing till i rechecked it 3 hrs later so i got 2 other brands lol)
Just test tomorrow love. Fxd!!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

A little fuzzy (sucky camera) but very there!
 



Attached Files:







20150128_143222-1.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Mom2sam

I see it mng! How many dpo are you? Do you have a pic of your frer i've bought more frer but cramping so feel like af will come it's so confusing


----------



## braxtonbaby

Turtle0630 said:


> Completely agree MnG, that IC is definitely a BFP!!! Congrats!!!!! I'm excited to see what your next batch of tests do tomorrow, as I know you're anxious to get one a different brand too, just to be sure. And I can't wait for you to get those words on a digi! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Braxton, that's great!!! Huge congrats!!! Want me to change it on the front page? :D :dance: :dance: :dance:
> 
> BabyBump, I'm so sorry that the :witch: arrived. :( I do hope February is your lucky month! :thumbup:

Thank you Turtle and yes that would be great


----------



## Bing28

MnGmakes3 said:


> A little fuzzy (sucky camera) but very there!

I see it too! :happy dance: :happydance: :happydance:

We can be bump buddies! :) 

Xx


----------



## Mrs_Right

BabyBump the Feb page is called February love bugs. Hope it's your lucky month! Xx


----------



## Emski51

Totally there how are you going to tell hubby ? :happydance:


----------



## Rach87

Yay MnG!!! Congratulations. What a great month!


----------



## skypink.mommy

I am testing tomorrow , so nervous! I will be 12dpo , with my first I never got a BFP till I was a day late for af so eeehhh ....encouraging words needed


----------



## TTCMrsT

I am joining in the January testers and going to take my pee to work so I can get some tests before hand. That's if I don't get up in the night for a pee anyway! 
Will be 4/5 days late and had what I hope was implantation bleeding a week ago.


----------



## MamaBee413

MnG, are you convinced now? ;) How are you sharing the news with the Mr. and when? I'm so happy for you and the others that I've been following! Can't wait to see some other BFP's real soon!


----------



## Bing28

For anyone who got their BFP this month (or previous months) I set up a bump buddies thread a while ago, so feel free to join!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ddies-edd-18-sept-2015-a-10.html#post34786375


----------



## MnGmakes3

Emski51 said:


> Totally there how are you going to tell hubby ? :happydance:

I'm not sure! I originally wanted to tell him in the spot where he proposed but it's too cold and it would have to wait till the weekend since it's a bit of a drive. 
I have a onsie that says "my daddys tattoos are cooler Tham yours" but i don't have it wrapped or anything! So it's either wait til the weekend, or wake him up tonight. :shrug:


----------



## MamaBee413

You should totally do it this weekend where he proposed (if you don't burst first and tell)! Cold weather, schmold weather...that's what coats are for!


----------



## MnGmakes3

MamaBee413 said:


> You should totally do it this weekend where he proposed (if you don't burst first and tell)! Cold weather, schmold weather...that's what coats are for!

Lol. You're funny. We both have work this wkend, i don't think i can wait that long and not burst :haha:


----------



## MamaBee413

I know I couldn't wait either. He will love the onesie no matter where you give it to him! Congrats again :)


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Mom2sam really looking forward to your test in the morning!! Good luck!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Good luck Mom2sam! Everything is crossed for you!!


----------



## mrs n

Congrats to all the new bfps and gutted for the ladies who were visited by the witch.
I know it's a random question but for these who had a chemical like me,I started to bleed a week ago and have finally stopped,just a little spotting but I've still got some quite strong cramps,is this normal xx


----------



## Bing28

MnG - If your anything like me you won't last until the weekend! I could even wait 12 hours to do what I had planned for months! :haha: The onesie idea is great though! Your hubby will love it! ;) Let us know how he takes it?

GL to everyone still left to test :thumbup:

And so sorry for those that the witch got. Just remember the saying that the best things happen to those that wait! :hugs:

Xx


----------



## Mom2sam

Morning ladies. Did a frer & bfn so as convincing as they were they were evaps. Todays frer was bfn but did two ic too & nothing at 10 mins but at 13 mins second pink evap line started coming up not as convincing as yesterdays but there. So not buying those again. 
It's fine though waiting for af & excited for next cycle x


----------



## Mom2sam

Todays tests. Evaps on ic at 13 mins & bfn on frer
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 18


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing28 said:


> MnG - If your anything like me you won't last until the weekend! I could even wait 12 hours to do what I had planned for months! :haha: The onesie idea is great though! Your hubby will love it! ;) Let us know how he takes it?
> 
> GL to everyone still left to test :thumbup:
> 
> And so sorry for those that the witch got. Just remember the saying that the best things happen to those that wait! :hugs:
> 
> Xx

He was really really happy and teared up a little when i gave him the onsie as a late anniversary gift. I told him i worked really hard for a long time to find it (get it? :haha:) I also called to tell my mom and she was over the moon :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Mom2sam said:


> Todays tests. Evaps on ic at 13 mins & bfn on frer

You're not out till the witch comes! Did the ic lines come up ay all or did you throw it out and check back later?


----------



## braxtonbaby

Mom2sam is the FRER evap? Because looks like I see something


----------



## Ellis0498

Hi guys! Many many congratulations to all the BFP's! Have a h&h 9 months! Chin up to all everyone who hasn't, it will happen! 
As for me BFN, so think I'll look ahead to next month and keep my fingers crossed for everyone. Xxx


----------



## Mom2sam

Mng these ones cane up after 13-15 mins. But yesterdays (i have the pics on pregnancy test thread) came up later. So deffo all evaps & braxton frer was stark white. 
Anyway update started spotting turning more red should be full flow through night so i'm out i'l be moving to Feb thread. Wishing those waiting to test all the best xx

Congrats to all the bfp & sorry to those who got af fx for next cycle


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Mom2sam I've never seen an evap but those look pretty dark for what I imagined an evap to be. I'm still crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## MnGmakes3

I've still got everything crossed as well!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Mom2sam any updates?


----------



## Laura726

I had some spotting this morning when I checked my cervix. So I guess :witch: is finally here. So I'm assuming the light spotting I had Jan.1st was just a very light period. This is very light too, only when I check cervix so I think it's time to make a Dr. appointment since this isn't normal for me and it's happened twice now. Congrats to all you ladies with your bfp and good luck to all you ladies waiting. :) I think I'm going to take some time out and work on my health and fitness before trying again.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Good luck Laura! Hoping everything's ok wth you ::hugs::


----------



## Laura726

Thank you, spotting has stopped now. Idk what's going on. :shrug:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Just stalking and catching up. Please keep us posted Laura! Fx'd!


----------



## Laura726

Negative digi... Still only spotting when I check cervix and it's dark brown.


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Hi Ladies! I hope everyone had a great weekend!

Congratulations Braxton! Cheers to a H&H pregnancy!:happydance:

A huge congrats to you MnG! I am so thrilled for you! It&#8217;s even more exciting since you have been waiting for so long! BIG HUG to you! :happydance::hugs::happydance:

Good luck to you Laura! I hope everything works out for you.

AFM, I had my first appointment with the new RE this week. It went so well and I am thrilled with the plan he put in place. He said our case is really common and he sees it all the time. We are waiting for the insurance to approve the IVF and then we will get the process started. I can&#8217;t remember the last time I was this happy and relaxed about trying to conceive. 

Baby dust to all! :dust:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Thanks so much Yoga :hugs2: It means a lot. We're both very excited and scared. Good luck to you. . Please keep us posted on your progress. :hugs:


----------



## danielle1984

Congrats to everyone who got a bfp this month!! Happy 9 months!!


----------



## Laura726

I'm still spotting off and on only when I wipe. Thinking about testing Feb.4th. Day before yesterday I had pinkish red only when checking cervix, yesterday had only dark brown cm when checking cervix and then today dark red spotting when I wipe, no need for tampon, liner or pads. :shrug: I'm calling the Dr.in the am to schedule an appointment to figure out what's causing this spotting.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Laura what a roller coaster!! Hopefully the doctors have some answers for you


----------

